# Prem Prediction League 2020/21



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2020)

The fixtures are out, only three weeks to go, and it's a Friday afternoon. What better time to launch year 3 of the Prem Prediction League? Obviously no rush to get these done, feel free to wait for the next few week's worth of transfers and so on. Best of luck!


Rules

post your predictions of all of the week's fixtures, prediction for each fixture must be posted *over an hour before kick-off* (so cannot be influenced by team line-ups).
correct score gets you 3 points, correct result (win/lose/draw) only gets you 1 point.
when two players have the same points, the player who has attempted less fixtures will be shown higher in the table. if that number is the same, highest score on the most recent week is shown higher (like countback!).
if you change your mind on a prediction before the deadline, please add a new post with your new prediction - don't edit your original one or I probably won't know you've done it.
Premier League only, so on FA Cup and international weeks we get a week off.


Hall of Fame
2018/19 Thread - 1st. MegaSteve - 2nd. Paperboy - 3rd. nickjdavis
2019/20 Thread - 1st. Paperboy - 2nd. Orikoru - 3rd. Stuart_C


Standings





Fixtures

*WEEK 38*
*Sunday 23 May 2021*
Arsenal 16:00 Brighton
Aston Villa 16:00 Chelsea
Fulham 16:00 Newcastle
Leeds 16:00 West Brom
Leicester 16:00 Spurs
Liverpool 16:00 Crystal Palace
Man City 16:00 Everton
Sheffield Utd 16:00 Burnley
West Ham 16:00 Southampton
Wolves 16:00 Man Utd


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 21, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The fixtures are out, only three weeks to go, and it's a Friday afternoon. What better time to launch year 3 of the Prem Prediction League? Obviously no rush to get these done, feel free to wait for the next few week's worth of transfers and so on. Best of luck!


Rules

post your predictions of all of the week's fixtures, prediction for each fixture must be posted *over an hour before kick-off* (so cannot be influenced by team line-ups).
correct score gets you 3 points, correct result (win/lose/draw) only gets you 1 point.
when two players have the same points, the player who has attempted less fixtures will be shown higher in the table. if that number is the same, highest score on the most recent week is shown higher (like countback!).
if you change your mind on a prediction before the deadline, please add a new post with your new prediction - don't edit your original one or I probably won't know you've done it.
Premier League only, so on FA Cup and international weeks we get a week off.


Hall of Fame
2018/19 Thread - 1st. MegaSteve - 2nd. Paperboy - 3rd. nickjdavis
2019/20 Thread - 1st. Paperboy - 2nd. Orikoru - 3rd. Stuart_C


Standings

<League table will appear here>


Fixtures

*WEEK 1
Saturday 12 September 2020*
Crystal Palace 15:00 Southampton
Fulham 15:00 Arsenal
Liverpool 15:00 Leeds
Spurs 15:00 Everton
West Brom 15:00 Leicester
West Ham 15:00 Newcastle
*Monday 14 September 2020*
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Wolves
		
Click to expand...

Think all predictions should have to be in before the GW starts aswell not this predict on the day rubbish.. would make it easier for yourself to follow aswell 

My predictions 

*WEEK 1
Saturday 12 September 2020*
Crystal Palace 15:00 Southampton 1-2
Fulham 15:00 Arsenal 1-3
Liverpool 15:00 Leeds 3-0
Spurs 15:00 Everton 2-2
West Brom 15:00 Leicester 2-1
West Ham 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
*Monday 14 September 2020*
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea 1-3
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Wolves 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Think all predictions should have to be in before the GW starts aswell not this predict on the day rubbish.. would make it easier for yourself to follow aswell
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't actually bother me. Whenever I read a post I put the scores into my Excel spreadsheet anyway, it's not like I have to read back over the posts after the games have happened.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 21, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			It doesn't actually bother me. Whenever I read a post I put the scores into my Excel spreadsheet anyway, it's not like I have to read back over the posts after the games have happened.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, just always thought like fantasy football all information should be in at a certain time, incase say city had to win all last 3 games to win title but then day before Liverpool win they might suddenly not put full team out. So you can read how the games before have gone and influence the prediction for the day 

Benefits those with much more time on their hands


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Fair enough, just always thought like fantasy football all information should be in at a certain time, incase say city had to win all last 3 games to win title but then day before Liverpool win they might suddenly not put full team out. So you can read how the games before have gone and influence the prediction for the day

Benefits those with much more time on their hands
		
Click to expand...

I get your point, but say if someone just forgot there was a Friday night game, I don't want to be the arsehole who says they can't predict any of the further 9 games that week.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 21, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I get your point, but say if someone just forgot there was a Friday night game, I don't want to be the arsehole who says they can't predict any of the further 9 games that week. 

Click to expand...

Lol I suppose if you look at it like that 

However could also say tough titties 🤣 I don't mind being that guy 

These guys know the rules lol respect them or change your socks!! 😉


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 21, 2020)

WEEK 1
Saturday 12 September 2020
Crystal Palace v Southampton 1-1
Fulham v Arsenal 1-2
Liverpool v Leeds 3-0
Spurs v Everton 2-1
West Brom v Leicester 0-2
West Ham v Newcastle 2-0

Monday 14 September 2020
Brighton v Chelsea 1-3
Sheffield Utd v Wolves 1-1

Thanks for doing this, appreciate the time and effort.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 22, 2020)

WEEK 1
Saturday 12 September 2020
Crystal Palace 15:00 Southampton1-2
Fulham 15:00 Arsenal 1-2
Liverpool 15:00 Leeds3-0
Spurs 15:00 Everton1-1
West Brom 15:00 Leicester1-2
West Ham 15:00 Newcastle1-1
Monday 14 September 2020
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea0-2
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Wolves 1-2

cheers Ori me man.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2020)

WEEK 1
Saturday 12 September 2020
Crystal Palace v Southampton 1-0
Fulham v Arsenal 1-2
Liverpool v Leeds 2-1
Spurs v Everton 2-1
West Brom v Leicester 0-2
West Ham v Newcastle 2-0

Monday 14 September 2020
Brighton v Chelsea 1-2
Sheffield Utd v Wolves 0-1


----------



## 3-off-the-tee (Aug 30, 2020)

WEEK 1
Saturday 12 September 2020
Crystal Palace 15:00 Southampton - 1-0
Fulham 15:00 Arsenal 0-3
Liverpool 15:00 Leeds  2-0
Spurs 15:00 Everton    2-2
West Brom 15:00 Leicester 0-2
West Ham 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Monday 14 September 2020
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea 1-3
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Wolves 1-2


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 31, 2020)

WEEK 1
Saturday 12 September 2020
Crystal Palace 15:00 Southampton - 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Arsenal 1_2
Liverpool 15:00 Leeds  2-0
Spurs 15:00 Everton    2-0
West Brom 15:00 Leicester 1_2
West Ham 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Monday 14 September 2020
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea 1_1
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Wolves 1-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Sep 4, 2020)

Fixtures

*WEEK 1
Saturday 12 September 2020*
Crystal Palace 15:00 Southampton  1-2
Fulham 15:00 Arsenal  0-2
Liverpool 15:00 Leeds  2-1
Spurs 15:00 Everton  1-2
West Brom 15:00 Leicester  2-2
West Ham 15:00 Newcastle  1-0
*Monday 14 September 2020*
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea  0-3
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Wolves  1-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 4, 2020)

I've come up with a cunning new strategy for this season. I've looked at the final standings for the last two seasons and I am going to wait for @Paperboy to post his predictions before I simply copy and paste them.


----------



## Fish (Sep 5, 2020)

WEEK 1
Saturday 12 September 2020

Crystal Palace 2 Southampton 0
Fulham 1 Arsenal 2
Liverpool 1 Leeds 1
Spurs 0 Everton 1
West Brom 2 Leicester 2
West Ham 0 Newcastle 0

Monday 14 September 2020

Brighton 0 Chelsea 3
Sheffield Utd 0 Wolves 2


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 5, 2020)

I’ll have a dabble this year....

Fixtures

WEEK 1
Saturday 12 September 2020
Crystal Palace 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Arsenal 1-3
Liverpool 15:00 Leeds 3-1
Spurs 15:00 Everton 2-0
West Brom 15:00 Leicester 1-2
West Ham 15:00 Newcastle 2-0
Monday 14 September 2020
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea 0-2
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Wolves 2-2


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



Fixtures

*WEEK 1
Saturday 12 September 2020*
Crystal Palace 15:00 Southampton
Fulham 15:00 12:30 Arsenal
Liverpool 15:00 17:30 Leeds
Spurs 15:00 16:30 Sun Everton
West Brom 15:00 14:00 Sun Leicester
West Ham 15:00 Newcastle
*Monday 14 September 2020*
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Wolves
		
Click to expand...

Just to let you know the above changes have been made to the match times/days. Fulham Arsenal is a few hours earlier, the others have all been moved later though so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 10, 2020)

*WEEK 1
Saturday 12 September 2020*
Crystal Palace 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Fulham 15:00 12:30 Arsenal 1-2
Liverpool 15:00 17:30 Leeds 3-0
Spurs 15:00 16:30 Sun Everton 1-1
West Brom 15:00 14:00 Sun Leicester 0-1
West Ham 15:00 Newcastle 1-2
*Monday 14 September 2020*
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea 0-3
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Wolves 1-1


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 11, 2020)

*WEEK 1*

*Saturday 12 September 2020*
Crystal Palace *1-2* Southampton
Fulham *1-2* Arsenal
Liverpool *2-0* Leeds
Spurs* 1-0* Everton
West Brom *1-1* Leicester
West Ham *0-1* Newcastle

*Monday 14 September 2020*
Brighton *1-2* Chelsea
Sheffield Utd *1-0* Wolves


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2020)

*Saturday 12 September 2020*
Crystal Palace 15:00 Southampton  0-2
Fulham 15:00 12:30 Arsenal  1-3
Liverpool 15:00 17:30 Leeds  2-1
Spurs 15:00 16:30 Sun Everton  2-1
West Brom 15:00 14:00 Sun Leicester  0-2
West Ham 15:00 Newcastle  1-1
*Monday 14 September 2020*
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea  0-2
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Wolves  1-0


One day to go!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*Saturday 12 September 2020*
Crystal Palace 15:00 Southampton  0-2
Fulham 15:00 12:30 Arsenal  1-3
Liverpool 15:00 17:30 Leeds  2-1
Spurs 15:00 16:30 Sun Everton  2-1
West Brom 15:00 14:00 Sun Leicester  0-2
West Ham 15:00 Newcastle  1-1
*Monday 14 September 2020*
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea  0-2
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Wolves  1-0


One day to go!
		
Click to expand...

Our game moved to 8pm


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Our game moved to 8pm
		
Click to expand...

They've now moved every game time except one, ha. I've edited in the first post.


----------



## Piece (Sep 11, 2020)

*WEEK 1
Saturday 12 September 2020*
Crystal Palace 15:00 Southampton 0-2
Fulham 15:00 12:30 Arsenal 1-3
Liverpool 15:00 17:30 Leeds 2-1
Spurs 15:00 16:30 Sun Everton 1-1
West Brom 15:00 14:00 Sun Leicester 0-1
West Ham 15:00 20:00 Newcastle 1-1
*Monday 14 September 2020*
Brighton 20:00 20:15 Chelsea 1-2
Sheffield Utd 20:00 18:00 Wolves 1-1


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 11, 2020)

*WEEK 1
 Saturday 12 September 2020*
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Southampton
Fulham 1 - 2 Arsenal
Liverpool 3 - 1 Leeds
*Sunday 13 September 2020*
Spurs 2 - 1 Everton
West Brom 1 - 2 Leicester
West Ham 1 - 2 Newcastle
*Monday 14 September 2020*
Brighton 0 - 2 Chelsea
Sheffield Utd 1 - 1 Wolves


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 11, 2020)

]*WEEK 1
Saturday 12 September 2020*
Crystal Palace 2-1 Southampton
Fulham 1 - 4Arsenal
Liverpool 2-3Leeds
*Sunday 13 September 2020*
Spurs 2 - 2Everton
West Brom 1 - 2 Leicester
West Ham 1 - 2 Newcastle
*Monday 14 September 2020*
Brighton 0 - 2 Chelsea
Sheffield Utd 1 - 2Wolves[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 11, 2020)

Btw thanks for organizing again Orikoru👍


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 11, 2020)

WEEK 1
Saturday 12 September 2020
Crystal Palace 0 - 2 Southampton
Fulham 0 -3 Arsenal
Liverpool 3 - 0 Leeds
Sunday 13 September 2020
Spurs 2 - 1 Everton
West Brom 1 - 2 Leicester
West Ham 1 - 2 Newcastle
Monday 14 September 2020
Brighton 0 - 2 Chelsea
Sheffield Utd 0 - 1 Wolves


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 11, 2020)

WEEK 1
Saturday 12 September 2020
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Southampton
Fulham 0 -2 Arsenal
Liverpool 3 - 0 Leeds

Sunday 13 September 2020
Spurs 2 - 0 Everton
West Brom 1 - 1 Leicester
West Ham 2 - 1 Newcastle

Monday 14 September 2020
Brighton 0 - 2 Chelsea
Sheffield Utd 0 - 1 Wolves


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 12, 2020)

*WEEK 1*
Saturday 12 September 2020
Crystal Palace  *0-2* Southampton
Fulham *1-3* Arsenal
Liverpool *2-0* Leeds

Sunday 13 September 2020
Spurs *1-0* Everton
West Brom *1-2*  Leicester
West Ham *0-2* Newcastle

Monday 14 September 2020
Brighton  *1-3 *Chelsea
Sheffield Utd *1-2* Wolves


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 12, 2020)

*WEEK 1*



Crystal Palace 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Arsenal Missed Deadline
Liverpool 15:00 Leeds 3-1

Spurs 15:00 Everton 2-1
West Brom 15:00 Leicester 0-2
West Ham 15:00 Newcastle 1-2


Brighton 20:00 Chelsea 1-3
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Wolves 1-2


----------



## Fish (Sep 13, 2020)

Fish said:



			WEEK 1
Saturday 12 September 2020

Crystal Palace 2 Southampton 0
Fulham 1 Arsenal 2
Liverpool 1 Leeds 1
Spurs 0 Everton 1 😎
West Brom 2 Leicester 2
West Ham 0 Newcastle 0

Monday 14 September 2020

Brighton 0 Chelsea 3
Sheffield Utd 0 Wolves 2
		
Click to expand...

I don’t care about the others 😜


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Orikoru (Sep 14, 2020)

*GAMEWEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 19 September 2020*
Everton 12:30 West Brom
Leeds 15:00 Fulham
Man Utd 17:30 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham
*Sunday 20 September 2020*
Southampton 12:00 Spurs
Newcastle 14:00 Brighton
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool
Leicester 19:00 Burnley
*Monday 21 September 2020*
Aston Villa 18:00 Sheffield Utd
Wolves 20:15 Man City


----------



## 3-off-the-tee (Sep 15, 2020)

GAMEWEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 19 September 2020
Everton 12:30 West Brom 3-0
Leeds 15:00 Fulham 3-0
Man Utd 17:30 Crystal Palace 2-0
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 3-1
Sunday 20 September 2020
Southampton 12:00 Spurs 1-0
Newcastle 14:00 Brighton 1-0
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 2-2
Leicester 19:00 Burnley  2-1
Monday 21 September 2020
Aston Villa 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1
Wolves 20:15 Man City 1-3


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*GAMEWEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 19 September 2020*
Everton 12:30 West Brom 3-0
Leeds 15:00 Fulham 2-1
Man Utd 17:30 Crystal Palace 3-1
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 4-1
*Sunday 20 September 2020*
Southampton 12:00 Spurs 1-1
Newcastle 14:00 Brighton 2-1
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 2-1
Leicester 19:00 Burnley 2-1
*Monday 21 September 2020*
Aston Villa 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1
Wolves 20:15 Man City.   1-3
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 15, 2020)

GAMEWEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 19 September 2020

Everton 12:30 West Brom 2-0
Leeds 15:00 Fulham 2-1
Man Utd 17:30 Crystal Palace 2-0
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 1-1

Sunday 20 September 2020

Southampton 12:00 Spurs 1-1
Newcastle 14:00 Brighton 1-0
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 3-1
Leicester 19:00 Burnley 3-0

Monday 21 September 2020

Aston Villa 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-2
Wolves 20:15 Man City 1-3


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 15, 2020)

*GAMEWEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 19 September 2020*
Everton 12:30 West Brom 3-0
Leeds 15:00 Fulham 2-0
Man Utd 17:30 Crystal Palace 2-0
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 3-0
*Sunday 20 September 2020*
Southampton 12:00 Spurs 0-1
Newcastle 14:00 Brighton 2-1
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 1-2
Leicester 19:00 Burnley 2-0
*Monday 21 September 2020*
Aston Villa 18:00 Sheffield Utd
Wolves 20:15 Man City


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 15, 2020)

GAMEWEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 19 September 2020
Everton 12:30 West Brom 3-1
Leeds 15:00 Fulham 2-1
Man Utd 17:30 Crystal Palace2-0
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham2-1
Sunday 20 September 2020
Southampton 12:00 Spurs2-1
Newcastle 14:00 Brighton1-1
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool2-2
Leicester 19:00 Burnley2-0
Monday 21 September 2020
Aston Villa 18:00 Sheffield Utd1-1
Wolves 20:15 Man City2-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Sep 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*GAMEWEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 19 September 2020*
Everton 12:30 West Brom. 2-0
Leeds 15:00 Fulham. 2-1
Man Utd 17:30 Crystal Palace. 3-1
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham  3-0
*Sunday 20 September 2020*
Southampton 12:00 Spurs. 1-1
Newcastle 14:00 Brighton. 2-1
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool. 1-1
Leicester 19:00 Burnley  2-0
*Monday 21 September 2020*
Aston Villa 18:00 Sheffield Utd. 2-2
Wolves 20:15 Man City. 1-2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 15, 2020)

*GAMEWEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 19 September 2020*
Everton 12:30 West Brom 2-0
Leeds 15:00 Fulham 2-0
Man Utd 17:30 Crystal Palace 2-0
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham2-0
*Sunday 20 September 2020*
Southampton 12:00 Spurs 1-2
Newcastle 14:00 Brighton 0-2
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 1-2
Leicester 19:00 Burnley 2-0
*Monday 21 September 2020*
Aston Villa 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1
Wolves 20:15 Man City 0-3


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 15, 2020)

*GAMEWEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 19 September 2020*
Everton 12:30 West Brom 2-0
Leeds 15:00 Fulham 3-0
Man Utd 17:30 Crystal Palace 3-1
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 3-0
*Sunday 20 September 2020*
Southampton 12:00 Spurs 1-1
Newcastle 14:00 Brighton 3-2
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 3-3
Leicester 19:00 Burnley 2-1
*Monday 21 September 2020*
Aston Villa 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1
Wolves 20:15 Man City 2-2


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*GAMEWEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 19 September 2020*
Everton 12:30 West Brom 3-1
Leeds 15:00 Fulham 3-0
Man Utd 17:30 Crystal Palace 2-0
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 1-1
*Sunday 20 September 2020*
Southampton 12:00 Spurs 1-1
Newcastle 14:00 Brighton 2-1
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 2-1
Leicester 19:00 Burnley 3-1
*Monday 21 September 2020*
Aston Villa 18:00 Sheffield Utd 0-0
Wolves 20:15 Man City
		
Click to expand...

 2-3


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2020)

GAMEWEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 19 September 2020

Everton 12:30 West Brom 2-0
Leeds 15:00 Fulham 2-0
Man Utd 17:30 Crystal Palace 2-0
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 2-0

Sunday 20 September 2020

Southampton 12:00 Spurs 1-1
Newcastle 14:00 Brighton 1-0
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 1-2
Leicester 19:00 Burnley 2-0

Monday 21 September 2020

Aston Villa 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-2
Wolves 20:15 Man City 2-3


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2020)

TheDiablo said:



*GAMEWEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 19 September 2020*
Everton 12:30 West Brom 3-0
Leeds 15:00 Fulham 2-0
Man Utd 17:30 Crystal Palace 2-0
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 3-0
*Sunday 20 September 2020*
Southampton 12:00 Spurs 0-1
Newcastle 14:00 Brighton 2-1
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 1-2
Leicester 19:00 Burnley 2-0
*Monday 21 September 2020*
Aston Villa 18:00 Sheffield Utd
Wolves 20:15 Man City

Click to expand...

Did you know you missed the last two games?


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Did you know you missed the last two games?
		
Click to expand...

Err, oops!

Aston Villa 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-0
Wolves 20:15 Man City 1-2


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 17, 2020)

*GAMEWEEK 2 FIXTURES*

* Saturday 19 September 2020*

Everton 12:30 West Brom 2-0
Leeds 15:00 Fulham 3-1
Man Utd 17:30 Crystal Palace 2-1
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 3-0

*Sunday 20 September 2020*

Southampton 12:00 Spurs 1-1
Newcastle 14:00 Brighton 2-1
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 1-1
Leicester 19:00 Burnley 2-0

*Monday 21 September 2020*

Aston Villa 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1
Wolves 20:15 Man City 1-2


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 17, 2020)

GAMEWEEK 2 FIXTURES

Saturday 19 September 2020

Everton 12:30 West Brom 2-0
Leeds 15:00 Fulham 2-1
Man Utd 17:30 Crystal Palace 3-0
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 3-0

Sunday 20 September 2020

Southampton 12:00 Spurs 1-2
Newcastle 14:00 Brighton 2-1
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 2-2
Leicester 19:00 Burnley 2-0

Monday 21 September 2020

Aston Villa 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1
Wolves 20:15 Man City 1-3


----------



## Fish (Sep 17, 2020)

*GAMEWEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 19 September 2020*
Everton 12:30 West Brom 2-0
Leeds 15:00 Fulham 3-0
Man Utd 17:30 Crystal Palace 2-1
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 3-1
*Sunday 20 September 2020*
Southampton 12:00 Spurs 1-2 (I feel dirty   )
Newcastle 14:00 Brighton 2-1
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 3-1
Leicester 19:00 Burnley 1-1
*Monday 21 September 2020*
Aston Villa 18:00 Sheffield Utd 0-0
Wolves 20:15 Man City 2-2


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2020)

*Saturday 19 September 2020*
Everton 12:30 West Brom 2-0
Leeds 15:00 Fulham 3-2
Man Utd 17:30 Crystal Palace 2-1
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 3-1
*Sunday 20 September 2020*
Southampton 12:00 Spurs 1-1
Newcastle 14:00 Brighton 1-0
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 2-2
Leicester 19:00 Burnley 2-1
*Monday 21 September 2020*
Aston Villa 18:00 Sheffield Utd 0-1
Wolves 20:15 Man City 1-2


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 18, 2020)

*GAMEWEEK 2 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 19 September 2020*
Everton 2 - 0 West Brom
Leeds 2 - 1 Fulham
Man Utd 1 - 1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3 - 1 West Ham

*Sunday 20 September 2020*
Southampton 1 - 1 Spurs
Newcastle 2 - 0 Brighton
Chelsea 1 - 2 Liverpool
Leicester 2 - 0 Burnley

*Monday 21 September 2020*
Aston Villa 1 - 2 Sheffield Utd
Wolves 1 - 3 Man City


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 18, 2020)

GAMEWEEK 2 FIXTURES
*Saturday 19 September 2020*
Everton 12:30 West Brom 2-0
Leeds 15:00 Fulham 3-0
Man Utd 17:30 Crystal Palace 2-2
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 0-1

*Sunday 20 September 2020*
Southampton 12:00 Spurs 0-2
Newcastle 14:00 Brighton 1-0
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 2-1
Leicester 19:00 Burnley 2-0

*Monday 21 September 2020*
Aston Villa 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1
Wolves 20:15 Man City 1-3


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 18, 2020)

*GAMEWEEK 2 FIXTURES

Saturday 19 September 2020*
Everton *3-0 *West Brom
Leeds *3-0 *Fulham
Man Utd *3-1*Crystal Palace
Arsenal *4-0 *West Ham

*Sunday 20 September 2020*
Southampton *2-1*Spurs
Newcastle *2-0 *Brighton
Chelsea *1-3 *Liverpool
Leicester *1-1 *Burnley

*Monday 21 September 2020*
Aston Villa *0-0 *Sheffield Utd
Wolves *1-2 *Man City


----------



## Piece (Sep 18, 2020)

*GAMEWEEK 2 FIXTURES
Saturday 19 September 2020*
Everton 12:30 West Brom 4-0
Leeds 15:00 Fulham 2-1
Man Utd 17:30 Crystal Palace 2-0
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 2-0
*Sunday 20 September 2020*
Southampton 12:00 Spurs 0-1
Newcastle 14:00 Brighton 1-0
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 2-0
Leicester 19:00 Burnley 0-1
*Monday 21 September 2020*
Aston Villa 18:00 Sheffield Utd 0-1
Wolves 20:15 Man City 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2020)

*WEEK 2 STANDINGS*




I hereby announce the closure of prediction league due to my own poor performance.   Just kidding.


*WEEK 3 FIXTURES
Saturday 26th Sept*
Brighton 12:30 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 15:00 Everton
West Brom 17:30 Chelsea
Burnley 20:00 Southampton
*Sunday 27th Sept*
Sheffield 12:00 Leeds
Tottenham 14:00 Newcastle
Man City 16:30 Leicester
West Ham 19:00 Wolves
*Monday 28th Sept*
Fulham 18:00 Aston Villa
Liverpool 20:15 Arsenal


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 22, 2020)

*WEEK 3 FIXTURES
Saturday 26th Sept*
Brighton 12:30 Man Utd 2-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Everton 1-1
West Brom 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
Burnley 20:00 Southampton 0-0
*Sunday 27th Sept*
Sheffield 12:00 Leeds 2-2
Tottenham 14:00 Newcastle 3-1
Man City 16:30 Leicester 3-2
West Ham 19:00 Wolves 1-2
*Monday 28th Sept*
Fulham 18:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Liverpool 20:15 Arsenal 3-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Sep 22, 2020)

*WEEK 3 FIXTURES
Saturday 26th Sept*
Brighton 12:30 Man Utd  2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Everton  1-3
West Brom 17:30 Chelsea  0-3
Burnley 20:00 Southampton  2-0
*Sunday 27th Sept*
Sheffield 12:00 Leeds  1-2
Tottenham 14:00 Newcastle  3-1
Man City 16:30 Leicester  2-1
West Ham 19:00 Wolves  1-2
*Monday 28th Sept*
Fulham 18:00 Aston Villa 0-1
Liverpool 20:15 Arsenal  1-1


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 22, 2020)

*WEEK 3 FIXTURES
Saturday 26th Sept*
Brighton 12:30 Man Utd 0-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Everton 1-2
West Brom 17:30 Chelsea 0-3
Burnley 20:00 Southampton 2-0
*Sunday 27th Sept*
Sheffield 12:00 Leeds 2-1
Tottenham 14:00 Newcastle 3-0
Man City 16:30 Leicester 3-0
West Ham 19:00 Wolves 0-2
*Monday 28th Sept*
Fulham 18:00 Aston Villa 1-0
Liverpool 20:15 Arsenal 3-0


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 22, 2020)

*WEEK 3 FIXTURES
Saturday 26th Sept*
Brighton 12:30 Man Utd 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Everton 1-3
West Brom 17:30 Chelsea 0-3
Burnley 20:00 Southampton 1-2
*Sunday 27th Sept*
Sheffield 12:00 Leeds 1-3
Tottenham 14:00 Newcastle 3-1
Man City 16:30 Leicester 3-1
West Ham 19:00 Wolves 1-2
*Monday 28th Sept*
Fulham 18:00 Aston Villa 1-3
Liverpool 20:15 Arsenal 3-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 22, 2020)

WEEK 3 FIXTURES
Saturday 26th Sept
Brighton 12:30 Man Utd 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Everton1-1
West Brom 17:30 Chelsea1-3
Burnley 20:00 Southampton1-1
Sunday 27th Sept
Sheffield 12:00 Leeds1-1
Tottenham 14:00 Newcastle2-0
Man City 16:30 Leicester1-1
West Ham 19:00 Wolves1-2
Monday 28th Sept
Fulham 18:00 Aston Villa2-1
Liverpool 20:15 Arsenal2-1


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 22, 2020)

*WEEK 3 FIXTURES
Saturday 26th Sept*
Brighton 12:30 Man Utd 0-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Everton 2-2
West Brom 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
Burnley 20:00 Southampton 1-1
*Sunday 27th Sept*
Sheffield 12:00 Leeds 1-3
Tottenham 14:00 Newcastle 4-0
Man City 16:30 Leicester 3-1
West Ham 19:00 Wolves 0-2
*Monday 28th Sept*
Fulham 18:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Liverpool 20:15 Arsenal 3-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 22, 2020)

WEEK 3 FIXTURES
Saturday 26th Sept
Brighton 12:30 Man Utd 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Everton1-1
West Brom 17:30 Chelsea1-3
Burnley 20:00 Southampton1-1
Sunday 27th Sept
Sheffield 12:00 Leeds1-2
Tottenham 14:00 Newcastle 1-2
Man City 16:30 Leicester3-1
West Ham 19:00 Wolves1-1
Monday 28th Sept
Fulham 18:00 Aston Villa2-1
Liverpool 20:15 Arsenal2-1


----------



## Traminator (Sep 23, 2020)

Late to the party, and probably shouldn't bother, but:

*WEEK 3 FIXTURES
Saturday 26th Sept*
Brighton 12:30 Man Utd 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Everton 2-1
West Brom 17:30 Chelsea 0-3
Burnley 20:00 Southampton 2-1
*Sunday 27th Sept*
Sheffield 12:00 Leeds 2-2
Tottenham 14:00 Newcastle 2-0
Man City 16:30 Leicester 4-1
West Ham 19:00 Wolves 0-3
*Monday 28th Sept*
Fulham 18:00 Aston Villa 0-1
Liverpool 20:15 Arsenal 2-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2020)

*WEEK 3 FIXTURES
Saturday 26th Sept*
Brighton 12:30 Man Utd 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Everton 1-0
West Brom 17:30 Chelsea 0-3
Burnley 20:00 Southampton 2-0
*Sunday 27th Sept*
Sheffield 12:00 Leeds 2-1
Tottenham 14:00 Newcastle 3-0
Man City 16:30 Leicester 2-1
West Ham 19:00 Wolves 1-0
*Monday 28th Sept*
Fulham 18:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Liverpool 20:15 Arsenal 2-1


----------



## 3-off-the-tee (Sep 23, 2020)

WEEK 3 FIXTURES
Saturday 26th Sept
Brighton 12:30 Man Utd  1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Everton 2-3
West Brom 17:30 Chelsea 0-4
Burnley 20:00 Southampton 3-0
Sunday 27th Sept
Sheffield 12:00 Leeds 2-4
Tottenham 14:00 Newcastle 2-0
Man City 16:30 Leicester 4-1
West Ham 19:00 Wolves 0-3
Monday 28th Sept
Fulham 18:00 Aston Villa 0-3
Liverpool 20:15 Arsenal 3-2


----------



## Fish (Sep 23, 2020)

WEEK 3 FIXTURES
Saturday 26th Sept

Brighton 12:30 Man Utd 3-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Everton 1-2
West Brom 17:30 Chelsea 0-4
Burnley 20:00 Southampton 1-1

Sunday 27th Sept

Sheffield 12:00 Leeds 1-2
Tottenham 14:00 Newcastle 2-0
Man City 16:30 Leicester 2-1
West Ham 19:00 Wolves 0-0

Monday 28th Sept

Fulham 18:00 Aston Villa 1-0
Liverpool 20:15 Arsenal 2-2


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2020)

*Saturday 26th Sept*
Brighton 12:30 Man Utd 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Everton 1-2
West Brom 17:30 Chelsea 0-3
Burnley 20:00 Southampton 2-1
*Sunday 27th Sept*
Sheffield 12:00 Leeds 2-2
Tottenham 14:00 Newcastle 3-1
Man City 16:30 Leicester 3-1
West Ham 19:00 Wolves 0-2
*Monday 28th Sept*
Fulham 17:45 Aston Villa 1-2
Liverpool 20:00 Arsenal 3-1


Please note the two Monday games were moved 15 minutes earlier.


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 24, 2020)

*WEEK 3 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 26th Sept*

Brighton 12:30 Man Utd 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Everton 1-2
West Brom 17:30 Chelsea 0-3
Burnley 20:00 Southampton 1-2

*Sunday 27th Sept*

Sheffield 12:00 Leeds 2-2
Tottenham 14:00 Newcastle 4-1
Man City 16:30 Leicester 3-1
West Ham 19:00 Wolves 1-1

*Monday 28th Sept*

Fulham 18:00 Aston Villa 0-0
Liverpool 20:15 Arsenal 2-0


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 25, 2020)

*Week 3 

Saturday 26th Sept*
Brighton v Man Utd. 2-1
Crystal Palace v Everton. 0-2
West Brom v Chelsea. 0-2
Burnley v Southampton. 1-1

*Sunday 27th Sept*
Sheffield Utd v Leeds. 1-0
Spurs v Newcastle. 2-0
Man City v Leicester. 3-0
West Ham v Wolves. 0-1

*Monday 28th Sept*
Fulham v Aston Villa. 2-2
Liverpool v Arsenal. 2-1


----------



## Piece (Sep 25, 2020)

*WEEK 3 FIXTURES
Saturday 26th Sept*
Brighton 12:30 Man Utd 0-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Everton 1-1
West Brom 17:30 Chelsea 0-3
Burnley 20:00 Southampton 2-1
*Sunday 27th Sept* 
Sheffield 12:00 Leeds 0-2
Tottenham 14:00 Newcastle 2-0
Man City 16:30 Leicester 3-1
West Ham 19:00 Wolves 0-1
*Monday 28th Sept*
Fulham 18:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Liverpool 20:15 Arsenal 2-1


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 25, 2020)

*WEEK 3 FIXTURES
Saturday 26th Sept*
Brighton 12:30 Man Utd 2-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Everton 1-2
West Brom 17:30 Chelsea 0-3
Burnley 20:00 Southampton 1-1
*Sunday 27th Sept*
Sheffield 12:00 Leeds 2-2
Tottenham 14:00 Newcastle 3-0
Man City 16:30 Leicester 3-1
West Ham 19:00 Wolves 0-2
*Monday 28th Sept*
Fulham 18:00 Aston Villa 0-0
Liverpool 20:15 Arsenal 3-1


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 25, 2020)

WEEK 3 FIXTURES
Saturday 26th Sept
Brighton 12:30 Man Utd 0-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Everton 1-3
West Brom 17:30 Chelsea 0-3
Burnley 20:00 Southampton 0-2
Sunday 27th Sept 
Sheffield 12:00 Leeds 2-3
Tottenham 14:00 Newcastle 3-2
Man City 16:30 Leicester 3-1
West Ham 19:00 Wolves 0-1
Monday 28th Sept
Fulham 18:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Liverpool 20:15 Arsenal 3-1


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 25, 2020)

*WEEK 3 FIXTURES
Saturday 26th Sept*
Brighton 1 - 2 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 Everton
West Brom 1 - 3 Chelsea
Burnley 1 - 1 Southampton
*Sunday 27th Sept*
Sheffield 2 - 3 Leeds
Tottenham 1 - 1 Newcastle
Man City 2 - 0 Leicester
West Ham 1 - 1 Wolves
*Monday 28th Sept*
Fulham 1 - 2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2 - 1 Arsenal


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 26, 2020)

*WEEK 3 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 26th Sept*

Brighton 2 - 1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 0 - 2 Everton
West Brom 1 - 3 Chelsea
Burnley 2 - 0 Southampton

*Sunday 27th Sept*

Sheffield 2 - 2 Leeds
Tottenham 3 - 1 Newcastle
Man City 3 - 0 Leicester
West Ham 1 - 2 Wolves

*Monday 28th Sept*
Fulham 0 - 2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 4 - 1 Arsenal


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 29, 2020)

*Week 3 League Table*




Paperboy moving back to the area of the table he's familiar with, while Traminator has the best debut since Jonathan Woodgate in Madrid. Special mention to Tashyboy achieving just one point in the very last game of the week. 3-off-the-tee still leads for a third week running!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 29, 2020)

*WEEK 4 FIXTURES
Saturday 3rd Oct*
Chelsea 12:30 Crystal Palace
Everton 15:00 Brighton
Leeds 17:30 Man City
Newcastle 20:00 Burnley
*Sunday 4th Oct*
Leicester 12:00 West Ham
Southampton 12:00 West Brom
Arsenal 14:00 Sheffield Utd
Wolves 14:00 Fulham
Man Utd 16:30 Tottenham
Aston Villa 19:15 Liverpool


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2020)

*WEEK 4 FIXTURES
Saturday 3rd Oct*
Chelsea 12:30 Crystal Palace 2-1
Everton 15:00 Brighton 3-1
Leeds 17:30 Man City 2-3
Newcastle 20:00 Burnley 0-1
*Sunday 4th Oct*
Leicester 12:00 West Ham 1-1
Southampton 12:00 West Brom 3-1
Arsenal 14:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
Wolves 14:00 Fulham 4-0
Man Utd 16:30 Tottenham 2-1
Aston Villa 19:15 Liverpool 1-4


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 29, 2020)

WEEK 4 FIXTURES
Saturday 3rd Oct
Chelsea 12:30 Crystal Palace 2-1
Everton 15:00 Brighton 3-0
Leeds 17:30 Man City 2-2
Newcastle 20:00 Burnley 1-0
Sunday 4th Oct
Leicester 12:00 West Ham 4-0
Southampton 12:00 West Brom 1-1
Arsenal 14:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0
Wolves 14:00 Fulham 4-0
Man Utd 16:30 Tottenham 2-1
Aston Villa 19:15 Liverpool 1-3


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 29, 2020)

Traminator said:



			What's GW in the column heading?
		
Click to expand...

Stands for gameweek. How many points people got that week.


----------



## Traminator (Sep 29, 2020)

WEEK 4 FIXTURES
Saturday 3rd Oct
Chelsea 12:30 Crystal Palace 3-1
Everton 15:00 Brighton 2-2
Leeds 17:30 Man City 2-2
Newcastle 20:00 Burnley 1-0
Sunday 4th Oct
Leicester 12:00 West Ham 4-1
Southampton 12:00 West Brom 2-1
Arsenal 14:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
Wolves 14:00 Fulham 2-1
Man Utd 16:30 Tottenham 0-0
Aston Villa 19:15 Liverpool 0-4


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 29, 2020)

*WEEK 4 FIXTURES
Saturday 3rd Oct*
Chelsea 12:30 Crystal Palace 2-1
Everton 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Leeds 17:30 Man City 3-3
Newcastle 20:00 Burnley 1-1
*Sunday 4th Oct*
Leicester 12:00 West Ham 4-0
Southampton 12:00 West Brom  1-0
Arsenal 14:00 Sheffield Utd 3-0
Wolves 14:00 Fulham 4-0
Man Utd 16:30 Tottenham 3-3
Aston Villa 19:15 Liverpool 0-3


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 29, 2020)

*WEEK 4 FIXTURES
Saturday 3rd Oct*
Chelsea 12:30 Crystal Palace 3-1
Everton 15:00 Brighton 3-2
Leeds 17:30 Man City 2-4
Newcastle 20:00 Burnley 2-0
*Sunday 4th Oct*
Leicester 12:00 West Ham 2-2
Southampton 12:00 West Brom 2-0
Arsenal 14:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
Wolves 14:00 Fulham 3-0
Man Utd 16:30 Tottenham 1-1
Aston Villa 19:15 Liverpool 2-5


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 29, 2020)

*WEEK 4 FIXTURES
Saturday 3rd Oct*
Chelsea 12:30 Crystal Palace 2-0
Everton 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Leeds 17:30 Man City 1-3
Newcastle 20:00 Burnley 0-0
*Sunday 4th Oct*
Leicester 12:00 West Ham 3-0
Southampton 12:00 West Brom 3-0
Arsenal 14:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0
Wolves 14:00 Fulham 3-0
Man Utd 16:30 Tottenham 1-1
Aston Villa 19:15 Liverpool 0-3


----------



## 3-off-the-tee (Sep 29, 2020)

WEEK 4 FIXTURES
Saturday 3rd Oct
Chelsea 12:30 Crystal Palace  2-1
Everton 15:00 Brighton 3-0
Leeds 17:30 Man City 2-4
Newcastle 20:00 Burnley 1-1
Sunday 4th Oct
Leicester 12:00 West Ham 3-0
Southampton 12:00 West Brom 1-3
Arsenal 14:00 Sheffield Utd 3-0
Wolves 14:00 Fulham 3-0
Man Utd 16:30 Tottenham 0-2
Aston Villa 19:15 Liverpool 0-5


----------



## Piece (Sep 29, 2020)

*WEEK 4 FIXTURES
Saturday 3rd Oct*
Chelsea 12:30 Crystal Palace 2-0
Everton 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Leeds 17:30 Man City 2-1
Newcastle 20:00 Burnley 1-2
*Sunday 4th Oct*
Leicester 12:00 West Ham 1-0
Southampton 12:00 West Brom 3-1
Arsenal 14:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
Wolves 14:00 Fulham 4-1
Man Utd 16:30 Tottenham 1-1
Aston Villa 19:15 Liverpool 0-4


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 29, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 4 FIXTURES
Saturday 3rd Oct*
Chelsea 12:30 Crystal Palace 3-1
Everton 15:00 Brighton 3-1
Leeds 17:30 Man City 2-4
Newcastle 20:00 Burnley 1-1
*Sunday 4th Oct*
Leicester 12:00 West Ham 4-1
Southampton 12:00 West Brom 0-0
Arsenal 14:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0
Wolves 14:00 Fulham 4-0
Man Utd 16:30 Tottenham 2-3
Aston Villa 19:15 Liverpool 0-4
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hogieefc (Sep 29, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 4 FIXTURES
Saturday 3rd Oct*
Chelsea 12:30 Crystal Palace  2-1
Everton 15:00 Brighton  2-1
Leeds 17:30 Man City  2-2
Newcastle 20:00 Burnley  2-0
*Sunday 4th Oct*
Leicester 12:00 West Ham  3-2
Southampton 12:00 West Brom 1-1
Arsenal 14:00 Sheffield Utd  3-1
Wolves 14:00 Fulham  2-0
Man Utd 16:30 Tottenham  2-1
Aston Villa 19:15 Liverpool 1-3
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 29, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*Week 3 League Table*

View attachment 32550


Paperboy moving back to the area of the table he's familiar with, while Traminator has the best debut since Jonathan Woodgate in Madrid. Special mention to Tashyboy achieving just one point in the very last game of the week. 3-off-the-tee still leads for a third week running!
		
Click to expand...

1 point, more than I got on some holes today 🤔


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 29, 2020)

WEEK 4 FIXTURES
Saturday 3rd Oct
Chelsea 12:30 Crystal Palace2-1
Everton 15:00 Brighton2-0
Leeds 17:30 Man City1-2
Newcastle 20:00 Burnley2-1
Sunday 4th Oct
Leicester 12:00 West Ham2-1
Southampton 12:00 West Brom2-1
Arsenal 14:00 Sheffield Utd2-0
Wolves 14:00 Fulham2-0
Man Utd 16:30 Tottenham1-1
Aston Villa 19:15 Liverpool1-3


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2020)

*Saturday 3rd Oct*
Chelsea 12:30 Crystal Palace 2-0
Everton 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Leeds 17:30 Man City 1-2
Newcastle 20:00 Burnley 2-2
*Sunday 4th Oct*
Leicester 12:00 West Ham 2-0
Southampton 12:00 West Brom 1-0
Arsenal 14:00 Sheffield Utd 3-0
Wolves 14:00 Fulham 1-0
Man Utd 16:30 Tottenham 1-0
Aston Villa 19:15 Liverpool 0-3


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2020)

*WEEK 4 FIXTURES
Saturday 3rd Oct*
Chelsea 12:30 Crystal Palace 2-0
Everton 15:00 Brighton 3-0
Leeds 17:30 Man City 2-4
Newcastle 20:00 Burnley 2-0
*Sunday 4th Oct*
Leicester 12:00 West Ham 2-0
Southampton 12:00 West Brom 2-1
Arsenal 14:00 Sheffield Utd 3-0
Wolves 14:00 Fulham 2-1
Man Utd 16:30 Tottenham 2-1
Aston Villa 19:15 Liverpool 0-3


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 30, 2020)

*WEEK 4 FIXTURES
Saturday 3rd Oct*
Chelsea 1 - 1 Crystal Palace
Everton 2 - 0 Brighton
Leeds 1 - 3 Man City
Newcastle 2 - 0 Burnley

*Sunday 4th Oct*
Leicester 2 - 0 West Ham
Southampton 2 - 0 West Brom
Arsenal 3 - 1 Sheffield Utd
Wolves 2 - 0 Fulham
Man Utd 1 - 2 Tottenham
Aston Villa 0 - 3 Liverpool


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2020)

*WEEK 4 FIXTURES
Saturday 3rd Oct*
Chelsea 3 - 1 Crystal Palace
Everton 3 - 0 Brighton
Leeds 1 - 4 Man City
Newcastle 2 - 0 Burnley

*Sunday 4th Oct*
Leicester 2 - 0 West Ham
Southampton 2 - 0 West Brom
Arsenal 3 - 1 Sheffield Utd
Wolves 2 - 0 Fulham
Man Utd 2 - 2 Tottenham
Aston Villa 0 - 4 Liverpool


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 1, 2020)

*WEEK 4 FIXTURES
Saturday 3rd Oct*
Chelsea 12:30 Crystal Palace 2-1
Everton 15:00 Brighton 3-1
Leeds 17:30 Man City 1-3
Newcastle 20:00 Burnley 0-1
*Sunday 4th Oct*
Leicester 12:00 West Ham 3-1
Southampton 12:00 West Brom 2-1
Arsenal 14:00 Sheffield Utd 3-0
Wolves 14:00 Fulham 3-0
Man Utd 16:30 Tottenham 1-1
Aston Villa 19:15 Liverpool 0-3


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 2, 2020)

*WEEK 4 FIXTURES
Saturday 3rd Oct*
Chelsea 12:30 Crystal Palace 3-1
Everton 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Leeds 17:30 Man City 1-3
Newcastle 20:00 Burnley 2-0
*Sunday 4th Oct*
Leicester 12:00 West Ham 3-0
Southampton 12:00 West Brom 1-1
Arsenal 14:00 Sheffield Utd 4-0
Wolves 14:00 Fulham 3-0
Man Utd 16:30 Tottenham 2-2
Aston Villa 19:15 Liverpool 1-2


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 2, 2020)

*WEEK 4 FIXTURES
 Saturday 3rd Oct*
Chelsea 12:30 Crystal Palace 3-1
Everton 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Leeds 17:30 Man City 2-4
Newcastle 20:00 Burnley 1-0
*Sunday 4th Oct*
Leicester 12:00 West Ham 3-0
Southampton 12:00 West Brom 2-0
Arsenal 14:00 Sheffield Utd 3-1
Wolves 14:00 Fulham 4-0
Man Utd 16:30 Tottenham 1-2
Aston Villa 19:15 Liverpool 0-2


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 3, 2020)

*WEEK 4 FIXTURES
Saturday 3rd Oct*
Chelsea *3-1* Crystal Palace
Everton *2-1* Brighton
Leeds *2-1* Man City
Newcastle *1-1* Burnley

*Sunday 4th Oct*
Leicester *3-1 *West Ham
Southampton *3-1 *West Brom
Arsenal *2-0* Sheffield Utd
Wolves *3-1* Fulham
Man Utd* 1-1* Tottenham
Aston Villa *0-2* Liverpool


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 4, 2020)

? Some big scores this week 😁


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2020)

The reigning champion is back on top.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2020)

Two weeks to get these in.

*WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa
Newcastle 15:00 Man Utd
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Fulham
West Brom 15:00 Burnley
Man City 17:30 Arsenal
*Sunday 18 Oct*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham
*Monday 19 Oct*
Leeds 20:00 Wolves

Kick-off times subject to change I'd've thought.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The reigning champion is back on top.

View attachment 32730

Click to expand...

And no mention of the performance of the week. Typical bias against the smaller teams.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			And no mention of the performance of the week. Typical bias against the smaller teams. 

Click to expand...

You're still below me, so you can't be doing that well at all.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 5, 2020)

*WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 3-3
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Newcastle 15:00 Man Utd 2-3
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Fulham 2-1
West Brom 15:00 Burnley 1-2
Man City 17:30 Arsenal 2-1
*Sunday 18 Oct*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton 1-2
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham 2-1
*Monday 19 Oct*
Leeds 20:00 Wolves 3-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You're still below me, so you can't be doing that well at all. 

Click to expand...

Should've stuck to my original plan to copy Paperboy's predictions.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 5, 2020)

WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 2-2
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 1-0
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 3-2
Newcastle 15:00 Man Utd 1-0
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Fulham 0-0
West Brom 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Man City 17:30 Arsenal 3-1
Sunday 18 Oct
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton 2-1
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham 4-0
Monday 19 Oct
Leeds 20:00 Wolves 3-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Oct 5, 2020)

i

*WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool  3-2
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton  2-0
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa  2-2
Newcastle 15:00 Man Utd  2-1
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Fulham  2-1
West Brom 15:00 Burnley  1-1
Man City 17:30 Arsenal  2-0
*Sunday 18 Oct*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton 2-0
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham  2-2
*Monday 19 Oct*
Leeds 20:00 Wolves 1-1

Kick-off times subject to change I'd've thought.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 5, 2020)

Everton 12:30 Liverpool3-1
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton2-0
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Man Utd2-1
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Fulham2-0
West Brom 15:00 Burnley1-2
Man City 17:30 Arsenal1-2
Sunday 18 Oct
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton2-1
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham1-1
Monday 19 Oct
Leeds 20:00 Wolves2-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 5, 2020)

*WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 3-2
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 3-1
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Newcastle 15:00 Man Utd 1-3
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Fulham 0-0
West Brom 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Man City 17:30 Arsenal 4-4
*Sunday 18 Oct*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton 0-3
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham 2-1
*Monday 19 Oct*
Leeds 20:00 Wolves 2-2


----------



## 3-off-the-tee (Oct 5, 2020)

WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct
Everton 12:30 Liverpool.   3-1
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Newcastle 15:00 Man Utd 2-0
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Fulham 3-0
West Brom 15:00 Burnley 0-2
Man City 17:30 Arsenal 3-3
Sunday 18 Oct
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton 3-2
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham 3-1
Monday 19 Oct
Leeds 20:00 Wolves 2-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 5, 2020)

Comfortably mid-table. Happy there. Marathon not a sprint of course and no point going too soon. GOt a CL place last year coming from behind


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 5, 2020)

Surel


Orikoru said:



			The reigning champion is back on top.

View attachment 32730

Click to expand...

surely by virtue of the alphabet that isn’t quite right?


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2020)

WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 2-1
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 4-0
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Man Utd 1-1
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Fulham 2-0
West Brom 15:00 Burnley 0-0
Man City 17:30 Arsenal 2-2
Sunday 18 Oct
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton 1-0
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham 1-2
Monday 19 Oct
Leeds 20:00 Wolves 3-1

Gone for radical 😜


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Surel


surely by virtue of the alphabet that isn’t quite right?


Click to expand...

You're second on countback (he got more than you the previous week).


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2020)

Fish said:



			WEEK 5

Gone for radical 😜
		
Click to expand...

They still look tame by the standards so far this season.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Two weeks to get these in.

*WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa
Newcastle 15:00 Man Utd
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Fulham
West Brom 15:00 Burnley
Man City 17:30 Arsenal
*Sunday 18 Oct*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham
*Monday 19 Oct*
Leeds 20:00 Wolves

Kick-off times subject to change I'd've thought.
		
Click to expand...

Modified kick-off times:

*WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Fulham
West Brom 15:00 Burnley
Man City 17:30 Arsenal
Newcastle *20:00* Man Utd
*Sunday 18 Oct*
Sheffield Utd *12:00* Fulham
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham
Leicester *19:15* Aston Villa
*Monday 19 Oct*
West Brom *17:30* Burnley
Leeds 20:00 Wolves


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 12, 2020)

*WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 1-2
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Man City 17:30 Arsenal 2-0
Newcastle *20:00* Man Utd 1-1
*Sunday 18 Oct*
Sheffield Utd *12:00* Fulham 3-1
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton 2-1
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham 2-2
Leicester *19:15* Aston Villa 1-0
*Monday 19 Oct*
West Brom *17:30* Burnley 1-0
Leeds 20:00 Wolves 2-1


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 13, 2020)

*WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Man City 17:30 Arsenal 3-1
Newcastle *20:00* Man Utd 1-2
*Sunday 18 Oct*
Sheffield Utd *12:00* Fulham 2-1
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton 1-1
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham 2-0
Leicester *19:15* Aston Villa 1-1
*Monday 19 Oct*
West Brom *17:30* Burnley 0-1
Leeds 20:00 Wolves 2-1


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 13, 2020)

*WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 2-1
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 4-0



Man City 17:30 Arsenal 2-2
Newcastle *20:00* Man Utd 2-1
*Sunday 18 Oct*
Sheffield Utd *12:00* Fulham 2-0
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton 1-1
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham 3-1
Leicester *19:15* Aston Villa 2-1
*Monday 19 Oct*
West Brom *17:30* Burnley 1-1
Leeds 20:00 Wolves 4-1


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 13, 2020)

4LEX said:



*WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Man City 17:30 Arsenal 3-1
Newcastle *20:00* Man Utd 1-2
*Sunday 18 Oct*
Sheffield Utd *12:00* Fulham 2-1
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton 1-1
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham 2-0
Leicester *19:15* Aston Villa 1-1
*Monday 19 Oct*
West Brom *17:30* Burnley 0-1
		
Click to expand...

You missed Leeds vWolves


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 14, 2020)

*WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 2-2
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Man City 17:30 Arsenal 3-2
Newcastle 20:00 Man Utd 0-1
*Sunday 18 Oct*
Sheffield Utd 12:00 Fulham 2-0
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton 1-2
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham 3-1
Leicester 19:15 Aston Villa 2-1
*Monday 19 Oct*
West Brom 17:30 Burnley 1-1
Leeds 20:00 Wolves 2-2


----------



## Piece (Oct 14, 2020)

*WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Man City 17:30 Arsenal 2-1
Newcastle 20:00 Man Utd 2-0
*Sunday 18 Oct*
Sheffield Utd 12:00 Fulham 0-0
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton 1-1
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham 3-1
Leicester 19:15 Aston Villa 1-2
*Monday 19 Oct*
West Brom 17:30 Burnley 0-1
Leeds 20:00 Wolves 2-2


----------



## Fish (Oct 14, 2020)

Anyone notice nobody, except Homer has tipped a Liverpool win in the derby 😳

Will the ‘kiss of death’ of predictions do its job 🤔


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 14, 2020)

*WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 3-3
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Man City 17:30 Arsenal 3-1
Newcastle *20:00* Man Utd 2-2
*Sunday 18 Oct*
Sheffield Utd *12:00* Fulham 0-0
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton 2-0
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham 3-2
Leicester *19:15* Aston Villa 2-1
*Monday 19 Oct*
West Brom *17:30* Burnley 1-1
Leeds 20:00 Wolves 2-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 14, 2020)

Fish said:



			Anyone notice nobody, except Homer has tipped a Liverpool win in the derby 😳

Will the ‘kiss of death’ of predictions do its job 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Or I could be Captain Smug if Liverpool do win


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 14, 2020)

Fish said:



			Anyone notice nobody, except Homer has tipped a Liverpool win in the derby 😳

Will the ‘kiss of death’ of predictions do its job 🤔
		
Click to expand...

On the law of averages he's gotta get 1 right sooner or later.


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 14, 2020)

*WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 1-3
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Man City 17:30 Arsenal 3-1
Newcastle 20:00 Man Utd 1-1
*Sunday 18 Oct*
Sheffield Utd 12:00 Fulham 1-0
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton 1-1
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham 3-1
Leicester 19:15 Aston Villa 2-1
*Monday 19 Oct*
West Brom 17:30 Burnley 0-1
Leeds 20:00 Wolves 2-0


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 15, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			On the law of averages he's gotta get 1 right sooner or later.
		
Click to expand...

Solid 4th place in the prediction league last season thank you


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 15, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			You missed Leeds vWolves
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate! Missed the Fulham v Arsenal game from day one too which I had a correct score!


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 15, 2020)

Hopefully you are allowing late entries, cant believe I forgot about this.

*WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct*
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 2-2
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 3-1
Man City 17:30 Arsenal 3-1
Newcastle 20:00 Man Utd 1-2
*Sunday 18 Oct*
Sheffield Utd 12:00 Fulham 1-1
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton 2-0
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham 2-1
Leicester 19:15 Aston Villa 2-2
*Monday 19 Oct*
West Brom 17:30 Burnley 0-1
Leeds 20:00 Wolves 1-2


----------



## Traminator (Oct 15, 2020)

WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 0-4
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 3-1
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Newcastle 15:00 Man Utd 3-0
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Fulham 2-1
West Brom 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Man City 17:30 Arsenal 5-1
Sunday 18 Oct
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton 4-1
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham 2-3
Monday 19 Oct
Leeds 20:00 Wolves 3-3


----------



## Fish (Oct 15, 2020)

Traminator said:



			WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 0-4
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 3-1
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Newcastle 15:00 Man Utd 3-0
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Fulham 2-1
West Brom 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Man City 17:30 Arsenal 5-1
Sunday 18 Oct
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton 4-1
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham 2-3
Monday 19 Oct
Leeds 20:00 Wolves 3-3
		
Click to expand...

Someone’s been on the sauce early  😜


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 15, 2020)

WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct
Everton 12:30 Liverpool 2-4
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 3-1
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 2-0
Newcastle 15:00 Man Utd 1-2
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Fulham 2-1
West Brom 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Man City 17:30 Arsenal 3-2
Sunday 18 Oct
Crystal Palace 14:00 Brighton 2-1
Tottenham 16:30 West Ham 3-0
Monday 19 Oct
Leeds 20:00 Wolves 1-2


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 16, 2020)

*Saturday 17 Oct*
Everton 1-1 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Man City 2-0 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-1 Man Utd
*Sunday 18 Oct*
Sheffield Utd 2-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-2 Brighton
Tottenham  2-1 West Ham
Leicester 1-1 Aston Villa
*Monday 19 Oct*
West Brom 1-0 Burnley
Leeds 2-2 Wolves


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 16, 2020)

*Saturday 17 Oct*

Everton *1-3* Liverpool
Chelsea *2-1* Southampton
Man City *1-1* Arsenal
Newcastle *3-1 *Man Utd

*Sunday 18 Oct*
Sheffield Utd *3-0 *Fulham
Crystal Palace *1-2 *Brighton
Tottenham *3-1* West Ham
Leicester *4-2* Aston Villa

*Monday 19 Oct*

West Brom *1-2*  Burnley
Leeds *2-1* Wolves


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 17, 2020)

*WEEK 5
Saturday 17 Oct*
Everton 1 - 2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2 - 0 Southampton
Man City 1 - 1 Arsenal
Newcastle 1 - 2 Man Utd

*Sunday 18 Oct*
Sheffield Utd 2 - 0 Fulham 
Crystal Palace 2 - 1 Brighton 
Tottenham 3 - 1 West Ham
Leicester 1 - 1 Aston Villa 

*Monday 19 Oct*
West Brom 1 - 2 Burnley
Leeds 2 - 2 Wolves


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 17, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Solid 4th place in the prediction league last season thank you
		
Click to expand...

The Arsene Wenger of the GM predictor league 😆😆😆


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 20, 2020)

Maybe the lowest-scoring week of all time. I certainly can't remember two people getting zero on the same week before.   Late-starter SteveW86 aces it in his first week.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 20, 2020)

*WEEK 6
Friday 23 Oct*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds
*Saturday 24 Oct*
West Ham 12:30 Man City
Fulham 15:00 Crystal Palace
Man Utd 17:30 Chelsea
Liverpool 20:00 Sheffield Utd
*Sunday 25 Oct*
Southampton 14:00 Everton
Wolves 16:30 Newcastle
Arsenal 19:15 Leicester
*Monday 26 Oct*
Brighton 17:30 West Brom
Burnley 20:00 Tottenham


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Maybe the lowest-scoring week of all time. I certainly can't remember two people getting zero on the same week before.   Late-starter SteveW86 aces it in his first week.

View attachment 32988

Click to expand...

A late surge!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 20, 2020)

WEEK 6
Friday 23 Oct
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 2-1
Saturday 24 Oct
West Ham 12:30 Man City 0-3
Fulham 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-2
Man Utd 17:30 Chelsea 2-2
Liverpool 20:00 Sheffield Utd 4-0
Sunday 25 Oct
Southampton 14:00 Everton 2-1
Wolves 16:30 Newcastle 3-1
Arsenal 19:15 Leicester 0-2
Monday 26 Oct
Brighton 17:30 West Brom 1-0
Burnley 20:00 Tottenham 0-3


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 20, 2020)

*WEEK 6
Friday 23 Oct*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 2-2
*Saturday 24 Oct*
West Ham 12:30 Man City 2-3
Fulham 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Man Utd 17:30 Chelsea 2-2
Liverpool 20:00 Sheffield Utd 3-1
*Sunday 25 Oct*
Southampton 14:00 Everton 1-3
Wolves 16:30 Newcastle 2-1
Arsenal 19:15 Leicester 2-1
*Monday 26 Oct*
Brighton 17:30 West Brom 2-1
Burnley 20:00 Tottenham 0-4


----------



## Hogieefc (Oct 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 6
Friday 23 Oct*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 1-1
*Saturday 24 Oct*
West Ham 12:30 Man City 2-3
Fulham 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Man Utd 17:30 Chelsea  2-1
Liverpool 20:00 Sheffield Utd 3-0
*Sunday 25 Oct*
Southampton 14:00 Everton 2-2
Wolves 16:30 Newcastle  2-0
Arsenal 19:15 Leicester 2-1
*Monday 26 Oct*
Brighton 17:30 West Brom  2-0
Burnley 20:00 Tottenham  1-3
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Oct 20, 2020)

WEEK 6
Friday 23 Oct
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 2-1
Saturday 24 Oct
West Ham 12:30 Man City 1-3
Fulham 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-2
Man Utd 17:30 Chelsea 1-2
Liverpool 20:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
Sunday 25 Oct
Southampton 14:00 Everton 0-3
Wolves 16:30 Newcastle 1-0
Arsenal 19:15 Leicester 2-1
Monday 26 Oct
Brighton 17:30 West Brom 1-0
Burnley 20:00 Tottenham 1-1 🤞


----------



## Traminator (Oct 20, 2020)

WEEK 6
Friday 23 Oct
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 1-1
Saturday 24 Oct
West Ham 12:30 Man City 1-4
Fulham 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Man Utd 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
Liverpool 20:00 Sheffield Utd 5-0
Sunday 25 Oct
Southampton 14:00 Everton 3-2
Wolves 16:30 Newcastle 3-1
Arsenal 19:15 Leicester 2-2
Monday 26 Oct
Brighton 17:30 West Brom 1-1
Burnley 20:00 Tottenham 1-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 20, 2020)

*WEEK 6
Friday 23 Oct*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 1-1
*Saturday 24 Oct*
West Ham 12:30 Man City 2-2
Fulham 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-2
Man Utd 17:30 Chelsea 2-2
Liverpool 20:00 Sheffield Utd 3-0
*Sunday 25 Oct*
Southampton 14:00 Everton 1-3
Wolves 16:30 Newcastle 1-1
Arsenal 19:15 Leicester 1-1
*Monday 26 Oct*
Brighton 17:30 West Brom 4-0
Burnley 20:00 Tottenham 1-2


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 21, 2020)

*Friday 23rd Oct*
Aston Villa v Leeds 3-2
*Saturday 24th Oct*
West Ham v Man City 1-2
Fulham v Crystal Palace 0-1
Man Utd v Chelsea 2-2
Liverpool v Sheffield Utd 2-0
*Sunday 25th Oct*
Southampton v Everton 1-3
Wolves v Newcastle 1-0
Arsenal v Leicester 1-1
*Monday 26th Oct*
Brighton v West Brom 2-0
Burnley v Tottenham  1-3


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 21, 2020)

*WEEK 6
Friday 23 Oct*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 2-2
*Saturday 24 Oct*
West Ham 12:30 Man City 1-3
Fulham 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-2
Man Utd 17:30 Chelsea 2-2
Liverpool 20:00 Sheffield Utd 4-1
*Sunday 25 Oct*
Southampton 14:00 Everton 1-2
Wolves 16:30 Newcastle 1-1
Arsenal 19:15 Leicester 2-1
*Monday 26 Oct*
Brighton 17:30 West Brom 0-0
Burnley 20:00 Tottenham 0-3


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 22, 2020)

*Friday 23rd Oct*
Aston Villa v Leeds 2-1
*Saturday 24th Oct*
West Ham v Man City 1-2
Fulham v Crystal Palace 2-1
Man Utd v Chelsea 1-1
Liverpool v Sheffield Utd 3-0
*Sunday 25th Oct*
Southampton v Everton 1-2
Wolves v Newcastle 2-0
Arsenal v Leicester 1-1
*Monday 26th Oct*
Brighton v West Brom 1-0
Burnley v Tottenham 0-2


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 22, 2020)

*Friday 23rd Oct*
Aston Villa v Leeds 2-1
*Saturday 24th Oct*
West Ham v Man City 1-4
Fulham v Crystal Palace 2-0
Man Utd v Chelsea 2-2
Liverpool v Sheffield Utd 3-0
*Sunday 25th Oct*
Southampton v Everton 2-1
Wolves v Newcastle 2-0
Arsenal v Leicester 3-1
*Monday 26th Oct*
Brighton v West Brom 2-0
Burnley v Tottenham 0-3


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 22, 2020)

*WEEK 6
Friday 23 Oct*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 2-1
*Saturday 24 Oct*
West Ham 12:30 Man City 1-3
Fulham 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-2
Man Utd 17:30 Chelsea 1-2
Liverpool 20:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
*Sunday 25 Oct*
Southampton 14:00 Everton 1-3
Wolves 16:30 Newcastle 2-0
Arsenal 19:15 Leicester 2-1
*Monday 26 Oct*
Brighton 17:30 West Brom 2-1
Burnley 20:00 Tottenham 1-2


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 22, 2020)

WEEK 6
Friday 23 Oct
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 1-1
Saturday 24 Oct
West Ham 12:30 Man City 0-3
Fulham 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-1
Man Utd 17:30 Chelsea 2-2
Liverpool 20:00 Sheffield Utd 3-0
Sunday 25 Oct
Southampton 14:00 Everton 1-0
Wolves 16:30 Newcastle 2-1
Arsenal 19:15 Leicester 2-2
Monday 26 Oct
Brighton 17:30 West Brom 1-0
Burnley 20:00 Tottenham 0-4


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2020)

Don't forget the first game is tonight this week, for those who haven't predicted yet.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 23, 2020)

*WEEK 6
Friday 23 Oct*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 2-1
*Saturday 24 Oct*
West Ham 12:30 Man City 1-3
Fulham 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-1
Man Utd 17:30 Chelsea 2-2
Liverpool 20:00 Sheffield Utd 3-0
*Sunday 25 Oct*
Southampton 14:00 Everton 1-2
Wolves 16:30 Newcastle 3-1
Arsenal 19:15 Leicester 2-1
*Monday 26 Oct*
Brighton 17:30 West Brom 1-0
Burnley 20:00 Tottenham  0-2


----------



## Piece (Oct 23, 2020)

*WEEK 6
Friday 23 Oct*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 1-1
*Saturday 24 Oct*
West Ham 12:30 Man City 0-2
Fulham 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Man Utd 17:30 Chelsea 2-1
Liverpool 20:00 Sheffield Utd 4-1
*Sunday 25 Oct*
Southampton 14:00 Everton 1-2
Wolves 16:30 Newcastle 2-0
Arsenal 19:15 Leicester 3-0
*Monday 26 Oct*
Brighton 17:30 West Brom 1-0
Burnley 20:00 Tottenham 0-2


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 23, 2020)

]*WEEK 6
Friday 23 Oct*
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 2-1
*Saturday 24 Oct*
West Ham 12:30 Man City 0-2
Fulham 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-1
Man Utd 17:30 Chelsea 2-3
Liverpool 20:00 Sheffield Utd 3-0
*Sunday 25 Oct*
Southampton 14:00 Everton 0-2
Wolves 16:30 Newcastle 3-1
Arsenal 19:15 Leicester 1-1
*Monday 26 Oct*
Brighton 17:30 West Brom 0-0
Burnley 20:00 Tottenham 1-4


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 23, 2020)

*WEEK 6
Friday 23 Oct*
Aston Villa 1 - 2 Leeds

*Saturday 24 Oct*
West Ham 1 - 3 Man City
Fulham 0 - 2 Crystal Palace
Man Utd 1 - 2 Chelsea
Liverpool 3 - 1 Sheffield Utd

*Sunday 25 Oct*
Southampton 1 - 2 Everton
Wolves 1 - 0 Newcastle
Arsenal 2 - 1 Leicester
*Monday 26 Oct*
Brighton 1 - 1 West Brom
Burnley 0 - 2 Tottenham


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 23, 2020)

WEEK 6
Friday 23 Oct
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 1-1
Saturday 24 Oct
West Ham 12:30 Man City1-3
Fulham 15:00 Crystal Palace1-2
Man Utd 17:30 Chelsea1-2
Liverpool 20:00 Sheffield Utd2-0
Sunday 25 Oct
Southampton 14:00 Everton1-2
Wolves 16:30 Newcastle2-0
Arsenal 19:15 Leicester2-1
Monday 26 Oct
Brighton 17:30 West Brom2-1
Burnley 20:00 Tottenham1-3


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 23, 2020)

Only just remembered......


*WEEK 6
Friday 23 Oct*
Aston Villa *VOID* Leeds

*Saturday 24 Oct*
West Ham *2-4* Man City
Fulham *2-1* Crystal Palace
Man Utd *3-2* Chelsea
Liverpool *4-1*Sheffield Utd

*Sunday 25 Oct*
Southampton *3-1* Everton
Wolves *2-0* Newcastle
Arsenal *2-0* Leicester
*Monday 26 Oct*
Brighton *3-0*  West Brom
Burnley *1-3* Tottenham


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 24, 2020)

*WEEK 6
 Friday 23 Oct*
Aston Villa VOID Leeds
*Saturday 24 Oct*
West Ham 12:30 Man City 1-3
Fulham 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Man Utd 17:30 Chelsea 1-2
Liverpool 20:00 Sheffield Utd 3-0
*Sunday 25 Oct*
Southampton 14:00 Everton 1-1
Wolves 16:30 Newcastle 1-0
Arsenal 19:15 Leicester 2-1
*Monday 26 Oct*
Brighton 17:30 West Brom 3-1
Burnley 20:00 Tottenham  1-2


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2020)

I cant believe those who had Fulham to beat the Mighty Eagles  🤔🤔


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 27, 2020)

Another tough week.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 27, 2020)

*WEEK 7 FIXTURES
Friday 30 Oct*
Wolves 20:00 Crystal Palace
*Saturday 31 Oct*
Sheffield Utd 12:30 Man City
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham
*Sunday 01 Nov*
Aston Villa 12:00 Southampton
Newcastle 14:00 Everton
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal
Tottenham 19:15 Brighton
*Monday 02 Nov*
Fulham 17:30 West Brom
Leeds 20:00 Leicester


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 27, 2020)

Friday 30 Oct
Wolves 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Saturday 31 Oct
Sheffield Utd 12:30 Man City 0-2
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 1-3
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 2-1
Sunday 01 Nov
Aston Villa 12:00 Southampton 2-2
Newcastle 14:00 Everton 1-3
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 2-1
Tottenham 19:15 Brighton 4-0
Monday 02 Nov
Fulham 17:30 West Brom 0-0
Leeds 20:00 Leicester 2-2


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 27, 2020)

Friday 30 Oct
Wolves 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Saturday 31 Oct
Sheffield Utd 12:30 Man City 0-2
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 0-2
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 3-1
Sunday 01 Nov
Aston Villa 12:00 Southampton 1-1
Newcastle 14:00 Everton 1-1
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 2-1
Tottenham 19:15 Brighton 4-1
Monday 02 Nov
Fulham 17:30 West Brom 1-1
Leeds 20:00 Leicester 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 27, 2020)

WEEK 7 FIXTURES
Friday 30 Oct
Wolves 20:00 Crystal Palace2-1
Saturday 31 Oct
Sheffield Utd 12:30 Man City1-2
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea1-2
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham3-1
Sunday 01 Nov
Aston Villa 12:00 Southampton1-1
Newcastle 14:00 Everton1-2
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal1-2
Tottenham 19:15 Brighton2-1
Monday 02 Nov
Fulham 17:30 West Brom1-2
Leeds 20:00 Leicester2-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Oct 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 7 FIXTURES
Friday 30 Oct*
Wolves 20:00 Crystal Palace  2-1
*Saturday 31 Oct*
Sheffield Utd 12:30 Man City  0-2
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea  1-3
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham  3-2
*Sunday 01 Nov*
Aston Villa 12:00 Southampton  1-1
Newcastle 14:00 Everton  0-2
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal  2-1
Tottenham 19:15 Brighton  3-0
*Monday 02 Nov*
Fulham 17:30 West Brom  1-1
Leeds 20:00 Leicester  2-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 27, 2020)

*WEEK 7 FIXTURES
Friday 30 Oct*
Wolves 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
*Saturday 31 Oct*
Sheffield Utd 12:30 Man City 0-3
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 0-2
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 3-1
*Sunday 01 Nov*
Aston Villa 12:00 Southampton 1-1
Newcastle 14:00 Everton 1-2
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 1-1
Tottenham 19:15 Brighton 3-1
*Monday 02 Nov*
Fulham 17:30 West Brom 0-0
Leeds 20:00 Leicester 2-2


----------



## Piece (Oct 27, 2020)

This week I might and go the opposite of what I think...can’t do any worse! 😆🤪


----------



## Fish (Oct 28, 2020)

WEEK 7 FIXTURES

Friday 30 Oct
Wolves 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-2

Saturday 31 Oct
Sheffield Utd 12:30 Man City 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 0-1
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 2-1

Sunday 01 Nov
Aston Villa 12:00 Southampton 2-1

Newcastle 14:00 Everton 0-0
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 1-2
Tottenham 19:15 Brighton 3-0

Monday 02 Nov
Fulham 17:30 West Brom 1-1
Leeds 20:00 Leicester 1-0


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 28, 2020)

*WEEK 7 FIXTURES
Friday 30 Oct*
Wolves 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
*Saturday 31 Oct*
Sheffield Utd 12:30 Man City 0-2
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 1-2
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 2-1
*Sunday 01 Nov*
Aston Villa 12:00 Southampton 2-2
Newcastle 14:00 Everton 1-3
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 2-1
Tottenham 19:15 Brighton  3-1
*Monday 02 Nov*
Fulham 17:30 West Brom  2-1
Leeds 20:00 Leicester 2-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 28, 2020)

*WEEK 7 FIXTURES
Friday 30 Oct*
Wolves 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
*Saturday 31 Oct*
Sheffield Utd 12:30 Man City 0-2
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 0-2
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 2-1
*Sunday 01 Nov*
Aston Villa 12:00 Southampton 3-1
Newcastle 14:00 Everton 0-1
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 2-1
Tottenham 19:15 Brighton 3-0
*Monday 02 Nov*
Fulham 17:30 West Brom 2-1
Leeds 20:00 Leicester 2-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 28, 2020)

*WEEK 7 FIXTURES
Friday 30 Oct*
Wolves 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-2
*Saturday 31 Oct*
Sheffield Utd 12:30 Man City 0-5
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 0-3
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 3-3
*Sunday 01 Nov*
Aston Villa 12:00 Southampton 1-1
Newcastle 14:00 Everton 0-2
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 2-2
Tottenham 19:15 Brighton 1-2
*Monday 02 Nov*
Fulham 17:30 West Brom 0-2
Leeds 20:00 Leicester 2-2


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 29, 2020)

]*WEEK 7 FIXTURES
Friday 30 Oct*
Wolves 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
*Saturday 31 Oct*
Sheffield Utd 12:30 Man City 1-3
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 1-1
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 1-1
*Sunday 01 Nov*
Aston Villa 12:00 Southampton 2-1
Newcastle 14:00 Everton 1-2
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 3-1
Tottenham 19:15 Brighton 3-0
*Monday 02 Nov*
Fulham 17:30 West Brom 0-1
Leeds 20:00 Leicester 2-2


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 29, 2020)

*Friday 30 Oct*
Wolves 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
*Saturday 31 Oct*
Sheffield Utd 12:30 Man City 0-3
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 0-1
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 2-1
*Sunday 01 Nov*
Aston Villa 12:00 Southampton 2-2
Newcastle 14:00 Everton 1-2
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 2-1
Tottenham 19:15 Brighton 2-0
*Monday 02 Nov*
Fulham 17:30 West Brom 1-2
Leeds 20:00 Leicester 2-1


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 29, 2020)

Friday 30 Oct
Wolves 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Saturday 31 Oct
Sheffield Utd 12:30 Man City 0-4
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 0-2
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 3-1
Sunday 01 Nov
Aston Villa 12:00 Southampton 1-2
Newcastle 14:00 Everton 1-1
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 3-1
Tottenham 19:15 Brighton 3-1
Monday 02 Nov
Fulham 17:30 West Brom 1-2
Leeds 20:00 Leicester 1-2


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 29, 2020)

*WEEK 7 FIXTURES
 Friday 30 Oct*
Wolves 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
*Saturday 31 Oct*
Sheffield Utd 12:30 Man City 1-3
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 0-2
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 2-0
*Sunday 01 Nov*
Aston Villa 12:00 Southampton 1-1
Newcastle 14:00 Everton 1-2
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 0-0
Tottenham 19:15 Brighton 3-2
*Monday 02 Nov*
Fulham 17:30 West Brom 1-0
Leeds 20:00 Leicester 1-1


----------



## Traminator (Oct 29, 2020)

*WEEK 7 FIXTURES
Friday 30 Oct*
Wolves 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-1 Sorry Chris 
*Saturday 31 Oct*
Sheffield Utd 12:30 Man City 1-3
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 1-3
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 4-1
*Sunday 01 Nov*
Aston Villa 12:00 Southampton 1-1
Newcastle 14:00 Everton 1-0
Man Utd 16:30 Arsenal 1-2
Tottenham 19:15 Brighton 2-0
*Monday 02 Nov*
Fulham 17:30 West Brom 1-1
Leeds 20:00 Leicester 2-2


----------



## chrisd (Oct 29, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Wolves 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-1 Sorry Chris
		
Click to expand...

😠😠😠😠😠😠😠😖😖😖😖


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 29, 2020)

*FRIDAY* 
Wolves v Crystal Palace 2-1
*SATURDAY* 
Sheffield Utd v Man City 0-2
Burnley v Chelsea 0-1
Liverpool v West Ham 2-1
*SUNDAY* 
Aston Villa v Southampton 2-2
Newcastle v Everton 1-2
Man Utd v Arsenal 1-1
Tottenham v Brighton 3-1
*MONDAY* 
Fulham v West Brom 0-0
Leeds v Leicester 3-1


----------



## Piece (Oct 30, 2020)

*FRIDAY*
Wolves v Crystal Palace 1-0
*SATURDAY*
Sheffield Utd v Man City 1-2
Burnley v Chelsea 1-1
Liverpool v West Ham 2-1
*SUNDAY*
Aston Villa v Southampton 0-2
Newcastle v Everton 1-1
Man Utd v Arsenal 2-1
Tottenham v Brighton 3-0
*MONDAY*
Fulham v West Brom 1-1
Leeds v Leicester 1-1


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 30, 2020)

Getting my picks in early this week....

*WEEK 7 FIXTURES
Friday 30 Oct*
Wolves *3-1 *Crystal Palace
*Saturday 31 Oct*
Sheffield Utd *1-3 *Man City
Burnley *1-2 *Chelsea
Liverpool *3-1* West Ham
*Sunday 01 Nov*
Aston Villa *1-1 *Southampton
Newcastle *2-1 *Everton
Man Utd *1-2* Arsenal
Tottenham *3-1* Brighton
*Monday 02 Nov*
Fulham *2-1* West Brom
Leeds *1-2 *Leicester


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 30, 2020)

*WEEK 7 FIXTURES
Friday 30 Oct*
Wolves 2 - 1 Crystal Palace 

*Saturday 31 Oct*
Sheffield Utd 0 - 3 Man City
Burnley 1 - 2 Chelsea
Liverpool 3 - 1 West Ham

*Sunday 01 Nov*
Aston Villa 1 - 2 Southampton
Newcastle 1 - 2 Everton
Man Utd 0 - 1 Arsenal
Tottenham 2 - 0 Brighton

*Monday 02 Nov*
Fulham 2 - 0 West Brom
Leeds 1 - 2 Leicester


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 3, 2020)

Guess who's back on top...





*WEEK 8
Friday 6th Nov*
Brighton 17:30 Burnley
Southampton 20:00 Newcastle
*Saturday 7th Nov*
Everton 12:30 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leeds
Chelsea 17:30 Sheffield Utd
West Ham 20:00 Fulham
*Sunday 8th Nov*
West Brom 12:00 Tottenham
Leicester 14:00 Wolves
Man City 16:30 Liverpool
Arsenal 19:15 Aston Villa


----------



## Hogieefc (Nov 3, 2020)

*WEEK 8
Friday 6th Nov*
Brighton 17:30 Burnley 2-1
Southampton 20:00 Newcastle  2-0
*Saturday 7th Nov*
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leeds 0-2
Chelsea 17:30 Sheffield Utd  3-0
West Ham 20:00 Fulham  3-1
*Sunday 8th Nov*
West Brom 12:00 Tottenham  0-2
Leicester 14:00 Wolves  3-2
Man City 16:30 Liverpool  1-1
Arsenal 19:15 Aston Villa  2-0


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 3, 2020)

*WEEK 8
Friday 6th Nov*
Brighton 17:30 Burnley 2-1
Southampton 20:00 Newcastle  3-2
*Saturday 7th Nov*
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leeds 1-2
Chelsea 17:30 Sheffield Utd  3-0
West Ham 20:00 Fulham  4-1
*Sunday 8th Nov*
West Brom 12:00 Tottenham  0-3
Leicester 14:00 Wolves  3-2
Man City 16:30 Liverpool  1-2
Arsenal 19:15 Aston Villa  2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

WEEK 8
Friday 6th Nov
Brighton 17:30 Burnley 2-1
Southampton 20:00 Newcastle2-1
Saturday 7th Nov
Everton 12:30 Man Utd2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leeds2-1
Chelsea 17:30 Sheffield Utd3-0
West Ham 20:00 Fulham2-0
Sunday 8th Nov
West Brom 12:00 Tottenham1-2
Leicester 14:00 Wolves2-1
Man City 16:30 Liverpool3-1
Arsenal 19:15 Aston Villa2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 3, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			I've come up with a cunning new strategy for this season. I've looked at the final standings for the last two seasons and I am going to wait for @Paperboy to post his predictions before I simply copy and paste them.
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			Guess who's back on top...

View attachment 33285

Click to expand...

I should have stuck to my original plan.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 4, 2020)

WEEK 8
Friday 6th Nov
Brighton 17:30 Burnley 2-1
Southampton 20:00 Newcastle2-1
Saturday 7th Nov
Everton 12:30 Man Utd2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leeds2-2
Chelsea 17:30 Sheffield Utd3-0
West Ham 20:00 Fulham2-0
Sunday 8th Nov
West Brom 12:00 Tottenham0-2
Leicester 14:00 Wolves4-1
Man City 16:30 Liverpool 1-2
Arsenal 19:15 Aston Villa2-0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 4, 2020)

*WEEK 8
Friday 6th Nov*
Brighton 17:30 Burnley 2-0
Southampton 20:00 Newcastle 3-1
*Saturday 7th Nov*
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leeds 1-3
Chelsea 17:30 Sheffield Utd 4-0
West Ham 20:00 Fulham 3-0
*Sunday 8th Nov*
West Brom 12:00 Tottenham 0-3
Leicester 14:00 Wolves 3-1
Man City 16:30 Liverpool 2-2
Arsenal 19:15 Aston Villa 2-1


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 4, 2020)

WEEK 8
Friday 6th Nov
Brighton 17:30 Burnley 1-0
Southampton 20:00 Newcastle 3-1
Saturday 7th Nov
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 1-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leeds 2-2
Chelsea 17:30 Sheffield Utd 4-0
West Ham 20:00 Fulham 2-3
Sunday 8th Nov
West Brom 12:00 Tottenham 0-2
Leicester 14:00 Wolves 1-1
Man City 16:30 Liverpool 1-2
Arsenal 19:15 Aston Villa 2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 5, 2020)

*Friday 6th Nov*
Brighton 17:30 Burnley 1-2
Southampton 20:00 Newcastle 3-1
*Saturday 7th Nov*
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leeds 2-2
Chelsea 17:30 Sheffield Utd 2-0
West Ham 20:00 Fulham 2-0
*Sunday 8th Nov*
West Brom 12:00 Tottenham 1-2
Leicester 14:00 Wolves 2-1
Man City 16:30 Liverpool 2-1
Arsenal 19:15 Aston Villa 3-1


----------



## Traminator (Nov 5, 2020)

WEEK 8
Friday 6th Nov
Brighton 17:30 Burnley 2-2
Southampton 20:00 Newcastle 2-2
Saturday 7th Nov
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leeds 2-1
Chelsea 17:30 Sheffield Utd 4-1
West Ham 20:00 Fulham 2-0
Sunday 8th Nov
West Brom 12:00 Tottenham 1-2
Leicester 14:00 Wolves 3-2
Man City 16:30 Liverpool 2-2
Arsenal 19:15 Aston Villa 3-0


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 5, 2020)

*FRIDAY*
Brighton v Burnley 2-0
Southampton v Newcastle 1-1
*SATURDAY* 
Everton v Man Utd 2-1
Crystal Palace v Leeds 2-2
Chelsea v Sheffield Utd 3-0
West Ham v Fulham 2-0
*SUNDAY*
West Brom v Tottenham  0-4
Leicester v Wolves 1-1
Man City v Liverpool 2-2
Arsenal v Aston Villa 2-1


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 5, 2020)

*Friday 6th Nov*
Brighton 17:30 Burnley 2-0
Southampton 20:00 Newcastle 2-0
*Saturday 7th Nov*
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leeds 0-2
Chelsea 17:30 Sheffield Utd 4-0
West Ham 20:00 Fulham 2-1
*Sunday 8th Nov*
West Brom 12:00 Tottenham 0-3
Leicester 14:00 Wolves 2-0
Man City 16:30 Liverpool 2-1
Arsenal 19:15 Aston Villa 2-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2020)

*Friday 6th Nov*
Brighton 17:30 Burnley 2-0
Southampton 20:00 Newcastle 2-0
*Saturday 7th Nov*
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leeds 1-1
Chelsea 17:30 Sheffield Utd 3-0
West Ham 20:00 Fulham 2-0
*Sunday 8th Nov*
West Brom 12:00 Tottenham 0-2
Leicester 14:00 Wolves 2-0
Man City 16:30 Liverpool 1-2
Arsenal 19:15 Aston Villa 1-0


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 5, 2020)

*Friday 6th Nov*
Brighton 17:30 Burnley 2-1
Southampton 20:00 Newcastle 1-0
*Saturday 7th Nov*
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leeds 1-0
Chelsea 17:30 Sheffield Utd 3-0
West Ham 20:00 Fulham 2-1
*Sunday 8th Nov*
West Brom 12:00 Tottenham 1-3
Leicester 14:00 Wolves 2-1
Man City 16:30 Liverpool 2-2
Arsenal 19:15 Aston Villa 2-0


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 6, 2020)

*WEEK 8
Friday 6th Nov*
Brighton 1 - 1 Burnley
Southampton 2 - 1 Newcastle

*Saturday 7th Nov*
Everton 2 - 1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Leeds
Chelsea 2 - 0 Sheffield Utd
West Ham 3 - 1 Fulham

*Sunday 8th Nov*
West Brom 0 - 3 Tottenham
Leicester 2 - 2 Wolves
Man City 1 - 2 Liverpool
Arsenal 2 - 0 Aston Villa


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 6, 2020)

*WEEK 8
Friday 6th Nov*
Brighton *2-1* Burnley
Southampton *3-1 *Newcastle

*Saturday 7th Nov*
Everton *3-0 *Man Utd
Crystal Palace *2-2* Leeds
Chelsea *3-1* Sheffield Utd
West Ham *2-1 *Fulham

*Sunday 8th Nov*
West Brom *1-3 *Tottenham
Leicester *2-1* Wolves
Man City *2-3*  Liverpool
Arsenal *1-1* Aston Villa


----------



## Piece (Nov 6, 2020)

*WEEK 8
Friday 6th Nov*
Brighton 1-1 Burnley
Southampton 2-1 Newcastle

*Saturday 7th Nov*
Everton 1-1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 0-1 Leeds
Chelsea 2-0 Sheffield Utd
West Ham 1-0 Fulham

*Sunday 8th Nov*
West Brom 0-4 Tottenham
Leicester 2-2 Wolves
Man City 2-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 6, 2020)

*WEEK 8
Friday 6th Nov*
Brighton 17:30 Burnley 2-1
Southampton 20:00 Newcastle 2-1
*Saturday 7th Nov*
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leeds 2-2
Chelsea 17:30 Sheffield Utd 3-1
West Ham 20:00 Fulham 3-1
*Sunday 8th Nov*
West Brom 12:00 Tottenham 0-2
Leicester 14:00 Wolves 3-2
Man City 16:30 Liverpool 2-1
Arsenal 19:15 Aston Villa 2-1


----------



## Fish (Nov 7, 2020)

WEEK 8

Friday 6th Nov
Brighton 17:30 Burnley n/a
Southampton 20:00 Newcastle n-a

Saturday 7th Nov
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leeds 1-0
Chelsea 17:30 Sheffield Utd 3-0
West Ham 20:00 Fulham 2-0

Sunday 8th Nov
West Brom 12:00 Tottenham 1-2
Leicester 14:00 Wolves 1-1
Man City 16:30 Liverpool 2-1
Arsenal 19:15 Aston Villa 2-1


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 7, 2020)

Crystal Palace 15:00 Leeds 1-2
Chelsea 17:30 Sheffield Utd 2-0
West Ham 20:00 Fulham 2-1
*Sunday 8th Nov*
West Brom 12:00 Tottenham 1-3
Leicester 14:00 Wolves 1-1
Man City 16:30 Liverpool 1-2
Arsenal 19:15 Aston Villa 1-0


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2020)

14 of you not seeing Crystal Palace paxo'ing Leeds  - please dont leave tips for the Grand National  😖😖


----------



## Fish (Nov 7, 2020)

chrisd said:



			14 of you not seeing Crystal Palace paxo'ing Leeds  - please dont leave tips for the Grand National  😖😖
		
Click to expand...

I backed them 👍 

Leeds started positively I thought, looked like they could settle into the Prem quickly, but they gone into reverse.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2020)

Traminator said:



			You've actually counted how many people didn't back Palace 🤪😅

I did by the way 😉
		
Click to expand...

I did indeed,  saddo that I am 

I know you did - not as stupid as you look 😁😁


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2020)

I'll take your word for that 😁


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 9, 2020)

*Week 8 Standings*



No change in the top four.


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 9, 2020)

I need to stop missing early games. And getting more predictions right might help too


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2020)

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 21st Nov*
Newcastle 12:30 Chelsea 
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 
Spurs 17:30 Man City 
Man Utd 20:00 West Brom 

*Sunday 22nd Nov*
Fulham 12:00 Everton 
Sheffield Utd 14:00 West Ham 
Leeds 16:30 Arsenal 
Liverpool 19:15 Leicester 

*Monday 23rd Nov*
Burnley 17:30 Crystal Palace 
Wolves 20:00 Southampton


----------



## Traminator (Nov 16, 2020)

Saturday 21st Nov
Newcastle 12:30 Chelsea 1-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 3-0
Spurs 17:30 Man City 1-2
Man Utd 20:00 West Brom 2-0

Sunday 22nd Nov
Fulham 12:00 Everton 2-1
Sheffield Utd 14:00 West Ham 2-0
Leeds 16:30 Arsenal 1-1
Liverpool 19:15 Leicester 2-1

Monday 23rd Nov
Burnley 17:30 Crystal Palace 1-1
Wolves 20:00 Southampton 3-1


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 16, 2020)

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 21st Nov*
Newcastle 12:30 Chelsea 1-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Spurs 17:30 Man City 2-1
Man Utd 20:00 West Brom 4-0

*Sunday 22nd Nov*
Fulham 12:00 Everton 1-2
Sheffield Utd 14:00 West Ham 1-3
Leeds 16:30 Arsenal 2-2
Liverpool 19:15 Leicester 0-1

*Monday 23rd Nov*
Burnley 17:30 Crystal Palace 1-1
Wolves 20:00 Southampton 3-0


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2020)

*Saturday 21st Nov*
Newcastle 12:30 Chelsea 0-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Spurs 17:30 Man City 1-1
Man Utd 20:00 West Brom 2-0

*Sunday 22nd Nov*
Fulham 12:00 Everton 0-2
Sheffield Utd 14:00 West Ham 0-1
Leeds 16:30 Arsenal 1-0
Liverpool 19:15 Leicester 1-1

*Monday 23rd Nov*
Burnley 17:30 Crystal Palace 0-1
Wolves 20:00 Southampton 2-0


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 16, 2020)

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 21st Nov*
Newcastle 12:30 Chelsea 1-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Spurs 17:30 Man City 2-1
Man Utd 20:00 West Brom

*Sunday 22nd Nov*
Fulham 12:00 Everton 1-2
Sheffield Utd 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Leeds 16:30 Arsenal 2-1
Liverpool 19:15 Leicester 2-1

*Monday 23rd Nov*
Burnley 17:30 Crystal Palace 0-2
Wolves 20:00 Southampton 2-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 16, 2020)

WEEK 9 FIXTURES

Saturday 21st Nov
Newcastle 12:30 Chelsea 1-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Spurs 17:30 Man City 3-1
Man Utd 20:00 West Brom 2-0

Sunday 22nd Nov
Fulham 12:00 Everton 1-2
Sheffield Utd 14:00 West Ham 1-2
Leeds 16:30 Arsenal 1-1
Liverpool 19:15 Leicester 1-3

Monday 23rd Nov
Burnley 17:30 Crystal Palace 1-1
Wolves 20:00 Southampton2-1


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 16, 2020)

Watch out boys we’re coming for you 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328339177746927624


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 16, 2020)

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 21st Nov*
Newcastle 12:30 Chelsea 0-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 1-3
Spurs 17:30 Man City 2-2
Man Utd 20:00 West Brom 3-0

*Sunday 22nd Nov*
Fulham 12:00 Everton 0-2
Sheffield Utd 14:00 West Ham 0-2
Leeds 16:30 Arsenal 1-2
Liverpool 19:15 Leicester 3-3

*Monday 23rd Nov*
Burnley 17:30 Crystal Palace 0-0
Wolves 20:00 Southampton 1-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 16, 2020)

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 21st Nov*
Newcastle 12:30 Chelsea 0-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Spurs 17:30 Man City 2-2
Man Utd 20:00 West Brom 3-1

*Sunday 22nd Nov*
Fulham 12:00 Everton 0-3
Sheffield Utd 14:00 West Ham 0-0
Leeds 16:30 Arsenal 2-3
Liverpool 19:15 Leicester 2-4

*Monday 23rd Nov*
Burnley 17:30 Crystal Palace 0-2
Wolves 20:00 Southampton 2-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2020)

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 21st Nov*
Newcastle 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Spurs 17:30 Man City 1-1
Man Utd 20:00 West Brom 3-0

*Sunday 22nd Nov*
Fulham 12:00 Everton 0-3
Sheffield Utd 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Leeds 16:30 Arsenal 2-1
Liverpool 19:15 Leicester 2-1

*Monday 23rd Nov*
Burnley 17:30 Crystal Palace 0-1
Wolves 20:00 Southampton 2-0


----------



## Hogieefc (Nov 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 9 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 21st Nov*
Newcastle 12:30 Chelsea  1-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton  2-0
Spurs 17:30 Man City  2-2
Man Utd 20:00 West Brom  2-0

*Sunday 22nd Nov*
Fulham 12:00 Everton  1-2
Sheffield Utd 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Leeds 16:30 Arsenal  1-2
Liverpool 19:15 Leicester  1-2

*Monday 23rd Nov*
Burnley 17:30 Crystal Palace  2-1
Wolves 20:00 Southampton 3-2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 17, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



*WEEK 9 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 21st Nov*
Newcastle 12:30 Chelsea 1-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Spurs 17:30 Man City 2-1
Man Utd 20:00 West Brom

*Sunday 22nd Nov*
Fulham 12:00 Everton 1-2
Sheffield Utd 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Leeds 16:30 Arsenal 2-1
Liverpool 19:15 Leicester 2-1

*Monday 23rd Nov*
Burnley 17:30 Crystal Palace 0-2
Wolves 20:00 Southampton 2-2
		
Click to expand...

You missed one.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You missed one.
		
Click to expand...

Ffs I'm not with it 

Thanks for pointing out, rather than edit that I'll just go for 

Man United 3 west brom 1


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 17, 2020)

*Saturday 21st Nov*
Newcastle 12:30 Chelsea 1-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Spurs 17:30 Man City 1-1
Man Utd 20:00 West Brom 3-0

*Sunday 22nd Nov*
Fulham 12:00 Everton 0-1
Sheffield Utd 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Leeds 16:30 Arsenal 2-3
Liverpool 19:15 Leicester 2-1

*Monday 23rd Nov*
Burnley 17:30 Crystal Palace 0-0
Wolves 20:00 Southampton 1-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 19, 2020)

*Saturday*
Newcastle 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 2-0 Brighton
Tottenham  2-2 Man City
Man Utd 3-1 West Brom
*Sunday*
Fulham 1-1 Everton
Sheffield Utd 1-0 West Ham
Leeds 1-1 Arsenal
Liverpool 1-1 Leicester
*Monday*
Burnley 1-0 Crystal Palace
Wolves 2-1 Southampton


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 20, 2020)

*Saturday 21st Nov*
Newcastle 12:30 Chelsea 0-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Spurs 17:30 Man City 1-1
Man Utd 20:00 West Brom 3-0

*Sunday 22nd Nov*
Fulham 12:00 Everton 0-2
Sheffield Utd 14:00 West Ham 1-2
Leeds 16:30 Arsenal 2-2
Liverpool 19:15 Leicester 2-1

*Monday 23rd Nov*
Burnley 17:30 Crystal Palace 0-0
Wolves 20:00 Southampton 1-0


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 20, 2020)

Saturday 21st Nov
Newcastle 12:30 Chelsea 0-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Spurs 17:30 Man City 2-2
Man Utd 20:00 West Brom 3-1

Sunday 22nd Nov
Fulham 12:00 Everton 0-2
Sheffield Utd 14:00 West Ham 0-0
Leeds 16:30 Arsenal 2-1
Liverpool 19:15 Leicester 1-2

Monday 23rd Nov
Burnley 17:30 Crystal Palace 0-1
Wolves 20:00 Southampton 1-1


----------



## Traminator (Nov 20, 2020)

EDIT:

Liverpool 19:15 Leicester 4-4


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 20, 2020)

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 21st Nov*
Newcastle 1 - 3 Chelsea
Aston Villa 2 - 0 Brighton
Spurs 1 - 2 Man City
Man Utd 2 - 0 West Brom

*Sunday 22nd Nov*
Fulham 0 - 2 Everton
Sheffield Utd 0 - 2 West Ham
Leeds 1 - 2 Arsenal
Liverpool 2 - 1 Leicester

*Monday 23rd Nov*
Burnley 1 - 2 Crystal Palace
Wolves 1 - 1 Southampton


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 20, 2020)

*Saturday 21st Nov*
Newcastle 12:30 Chelsea 0-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Spurs 17:30 Man City 1-1
Man Utd 20:00 West Brom 3-1

*Sunday 22nd Nov*
Fulham 12:00 Everton 0-1
Sheffield Utd 14:00 West Ham 1-2
Leeds 16:30 Arsenal 1-2
Liverpool 19:15 Leicester 1-2

*Monday 23rd Nov*
Burnley 17:30 Crystal Palace 1-1
Wolves 20:00 Southampton 2-2


----------



## Piece (Nov 20, 2020)

*Saturday 21st Nov*
Newcastle 12:30 Chelsea 0-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Spurs 17:30 Man City 1-2
Man Utd 20:00 West Brom 3-1

*Sunday 22nd Nov*
Fulham 12:00 Everton 0-2
Sheffield Utd 14:00 West Ham 2-1
Leeds 16:30 Arsenal 1-1
Liverpool 19:15 Leicester 2-0

*Monday 23rd Nov*
Burnley 17:30 Crystal Palace 0-1
Wolves 20:00 Southampton 1-1


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 20, 2020)

WEEK 9 FIXTURES

Saturday 21st Nov
Newcastle 1 - 3 Chelsea
Aston Villa 2 - 0 Brighton
Spurs 2-3 Man City
Man Utd 2 - 0 West Brom

Sunday 22nd Nov
Fulham 0 - 2 Everton
Sheffield Utd 1-1 West Ham
Leeds 1 - 3 Arsenal
Liverpool 3-1 Leicester

Monday 23rd Nov
Burnley 1 - 2 Crystal Palace
Wolves 1 - 1 Southampton


corrected Spurs before kick off!


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 21, 2020)

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 21st Nov*
Newcastle *2-1* Chelsea
Aston Villa *3-1 *Brighton
Spurs *2-0 *Man City
Man Utd *4-1 *West Brom

*Sunday 22nd Nov*
Fulham *2-1 *Everton
Sheffield Utd *1-1 *West Ham
Leeds *1-2 *Arsenal
Liverpool *4-2* Leicester

*Monday 23rd Nov*
Burnley *2-2 *Crystal Palace
Wolves *2-1 *Southampton


----------



## Fish (Nov 21, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



*WEEK 9 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 21st Nov*
Newcastle *2-1* Chelsea
Aston Villa *3-1 *Brighton
Spurs *2-0 *Man City
Man Utd *4-1 *West Brom

*Sunday 22nd Nov*
Fulham *2-1 *Everton
Sheffield Utd *1-1 *West Ham
Leeds *1-2 *Arsenal
Liverpool *4-2* Leicester

*Monday 23rd Nov*
Burnley *2-2 *Crystal Palace
Wolves *2-1 *Southampton
		
Click to expand...

😂 Heart not head 😂


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 21, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			WEEK 9 FIXTURES

Saturday 21st Nov
Newcastle 1 - 3 Chelsea
Aston Villa 2 - 0 Brighton
Spurs 1 2-3 Man City
Man Utd 2 - 0 West Brom

Sunday 22nd Nov
Fulham 0 - 2 Everton
Sheffield Utd 1-1 West Ham
Leeds 1 - 3 Arsenal
Liverpool 3-1 Leicester

Monday 23rd Nov
Burnley 1 - 2 Crystal Palace
Wolves 1 - 1 Southampton
		
Click to expand...

Wow Papas 12-3 didn’t think we were that good 😂


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 21, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Wow Papas 12-3 didn’t think we were that good 😂
		
Click to expand...

FFS. You Just cost me a point making me change lol


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 24, 2020)

*WEEK 9 STANDINGS*

Piece is the biggest climber this week.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 24, 2020)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES*

*Friday 27th Nov*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Newcastle

*Saturday 28th Nov*
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool
Man City 15:00 Burnley
Everton 17:30 Leeds
West Brom 20:00 Sheffield Utd

*Sunday 29th Nov*
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd
Chelsea 16:30 Tottenham
Arsenal 19:15 Wolves

*Monday 30th Nov*
Leicester 17:30 Fulham
West Ham 20:00 Aston Villa


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 24, 2020)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES*

*Friday 27th Nov*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Newcastle 1-1

*Saturday 28th Nov*
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool1-3
Man City 15:00 Burnley3-1
Everton 17:30 Leeds2-1
West Brom 20:00 Sheffield Utd2-1

*Sunday 29th Nov*
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd2-0
Chelsea 16:30 Tottenham1-1
Arsenal 19:15 Wolves1-2

*Monday 30th Nov*
Leicester 17:30 Fulham2-0
West Ham 20:00 Aston Villa1-1

Like Reply
Report


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 24, 2020)

My score for week nine is five not four


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 24, 2020)

Friday 27th Nov
Crystal Palace 20:00 Newcastle 2-0

Saturday 28th Nov
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Man City 15:00 Burnley 3-1
Everton 17:30 Leeds 3-2
West Brom 20:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1

Sunday 29th Nov
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd 2-0
Chelsea 16:30 Tottenham 2-2
Arsenal 19:15 Wolves 0-1

Monday 30th Nov
Leicester 17:30 Fulham 4-0
West Ham 20:00 Aston Villa 2-3


----------



## Fish (Nov 24, 2020)

Friday 27th Nov

Crystal Palace 20:00 Newcastle 2-0

Saturday 28th Nov

Brighton 12:30 Liverpool 0-2
Man City 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Everton 17:30 Leeds 1-0
West Brom 20:00 Sheffield Utd 0-0

Sunday 29th Nov

Southampton 14:00 Man Utd 0-2
Chelsea 16:30 Tottenham 3-1
Arsenal 19:15 Wolves 1-1

Monday 30th Nov

Leicester 17:30 Fulham 2/0
West Ham 20:00 Aston Villa 2-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Nov 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 10 FIXTURES*

*Friday 27th Nov*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Newcastle  2-1

*Saturday 28th Nov*
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool  1-3
Man City 15:00 Burnley  2-1
Everton 17:30 Leeds 1-0
West Brom 20:00 Sheffield Utd  0-0

*Sunday 29th Nov*
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd  2-0
Chelsea 16:30 Tottenham  2-3
Arsenal 19:15 Wolves  2-2

*Monday 30th Nov*
Leicester 17:30 Fulham 3-0
West Ham 20:00 Aston Villa 1-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 26, 2020)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES*

*Friday 27th Nov*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Newcastle 1-0

*Saturday 28th Nov*
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool1-1
Man City 15:00 Burnley2-1
Everton 17:30 Leeds2-2
West Brom 20:00 Sheffield Utd0-0

*Sunday 29th Nov*
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd2-0
Chelsea 16:30 Tottenham1-2
Arsenal 19:15 Wolves1-1

*Monday 30th Nov*
Leicester 17:30 Fulham2-0
West Ham 20:00 Aston Villa1-0


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2020)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES*

*Friday 27th Nov*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Newcastle 1-0

*Saturday 28th Nov*
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool 0-1
Man City 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Everton 17:30 Leeds 1-0
West Brom 20:00 Sheffield Utd 1-0

*Sunday 29th Nov*
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd 1-1
Chelsea 16:30 Tottenham 1-2 
Arsenal 19:15 Wolves 2-1

*Monday 30th Nov*
Leicester 17:30 Fulham 3-1
West Ham 20:00 Aston Villa 1-0


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 26, 2020)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES*

*Friday 27th Nov*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Newcastle 1-2

*Saturday 28th Nov*
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool 1-3
Man City 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Everton 17:30 Leeds 2-1
West Brom 20:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1

*Sunday 29th Nov*
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd 2-2
Chelsea 16:30 Tottenham 1-2
Arsenal 19:15 Wolves 1-2

*Monday 30th Nov*
Leicester 17:30 Fulham 2-1
West Ham 20:00 Aston Villa 1-1


----------



## Traminator (Nov 26, 2020)

WEEK 10 FIXTURES

Friday 27th Nov
Crystal Palace 20:00 Newcastle 1-1

Saturday 28th Nov
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool 1-2
Man City 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Everton 17:30 Leeds 1-1
West Brom 20:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1

Sunday 29th Nov
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd 1-1
Chelsea 16:30 Tottenham 1-1
Arsenal 19:15 Wolves 1-1

Monday 30th Nov
Leicester 17:30 Fulham 1-1
West Ham 20:00 Aston Villa 1-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 26, 2020)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES*

*Friday 27th Nov*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Newcastle 1-1

*Saturday 28th Nov*
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Man City 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Everton 17:30 Leeds 3-1
West Brom 20:00 Sheffield Utd 0-0

*Sunday 29th Nov*
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd 2-2
Chelsea 16:30 Tottenham 1-1
Arsenal 19:15 Wolves 1-1

*Monday 30th Nov*
Leicester 17:30 Fulham 2-0
West Ham 20:00 Aston Villa 1-2


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 26, 2020)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES*

*Friday 27th Nov*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Newcastle 0-0

*Saturday 28th Nov*
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool 1-3
Man City 15:00 Burnley 3-0
Everton 17:30 Leeds 3-2
West Brom 20:00 Sheffield Utd 0-0

*Sunday 29th Nov*
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd 1-2
Chelsea 16:30 Tottenham 1-0
Arsenal 19:15 Wolves 1-0

*Monday 30th Nov*
Leicester 17:30 Fulham 4-0
West Ham 20:00 Aston Villa 2-1


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 27, 2020)

WEEK 10 FIXTURES

Friday 27th Nov
Crystal Palace 20:00 Newcastle 0-0

Saturday 28th Nov
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool 1-3
Man City 15:00 Burnley 4-0
Everton 17:30 Leeds 2-1
West Brom 20:00 Sheffield Utd 0-0

Sunday 29th Nov
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd 2-2
Chelsea 16:30 Tottenham 2-2
Arsenal 19:15 Wolves 0-0

Monday 30th Nov
Leicester 17:30 Fulham 2-0
West Ham 20:00 Aston Villa 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			My score for week nine is five not four
		
Click to expand...

Did you edit your post and change the Villa Brighton score? I did say not to edit posts because if I've already copied your scores into my Excel spreadsheet I won't go back and check the posts again. I've added your extra point so it'll be correct for next week. Next time please just add a new post to change any of your scores.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			WEEK 10 FIXTURES

Friday 27th Nov
Crystal Palace 20:00 Newcastle 1-1

Saturday 28th Nov
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool 1-2
Man City 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Everton 17:30 Leeds 1-1
West Brom 20:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1

Sunday 29th Nov
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd 1-1
Chelsea 16:30 Tottenham 1-1
Arsenal 19:15 Wolves 1-1

Monday 30th Nov
Leicester 17:30 Fulham 1-1
West Ham 20:00 Aston Villa 1-1
		
Click to expand...

Would be a dull old week if they all come in!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2020)

*Friday 27th Nov*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Newcastle 1-1

*Saturday 28th Nov*
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Man City 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Everton 17:30 Leeds 2-1
West Brom 20:00 Sheffield Utd 0-0

*Sunday 29th Nov*
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd 1-1
Chelsea 16:30 Tottenham 1-1
Arsenal 19:15 Wolves 0-0

*Monday 30th Nov*
Leicester 17:30 Fulham 3-0
West Ham 20:00 Aston Villa 1-2


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Did you edit your post and change the Villa Brighton score? I did say not to edit posts because if I've already copied your scores into my Excel spreadsheet I won't go back and check the posts again. I've added your extra point so it'll be correct for next week. Next time please just add a new post to change any of your scores. 

Click to expand...

I didn't edit anything mate my Brighton v villa score was always a Brighton win


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			I didn't edit anything mate my Brighton v villa score was always a Brighton win
		
Click to expand...

I saw this and assumed it was that. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Piece (Nov 27, 2020)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES*

*Friday 27th Nov*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Newcastle 2-1

*Saturday 28th Nov*
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool 1-3
Man City 15:00 Burnley 5-0
Everton 17:30 Leeds 1-2
West Brom 20:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1

*Sunday 29th Nov*
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd 1-0
Chelsea 16:30 Tottenham 1-1
Arsenal 19:15 Wolves 1-2

*Monday 30th Nov*
Leicester 17:30 Fulham 3-1
West Ham 20:00 Aston Villa 0-1


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 27, 2020)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES*

*Friday 27th Nov*
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Newcastle

*Saturday 28th Nov*
Brighton 0 - 2 Liverpool
Man City 3 - 0 Burnley
Everton 2 - 1 Leeds
West Brom 1 - 1 Sheffield Utd

*Sunday 29th Nov*
Southampton 2 - 1 Man Utd
Chelsea 1 - 1 Tottenham
Arsenal 1 - 2 Wolves

*Monday 30th Nov*
Leicester 3 - 0 Fulham
West Ham 1 - 1 Aston Villa


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 27, 2020)

*Friday*
Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle
*Saturday* 
Brighton 0-2 Liverpool
Man City 3-0 Burnley
Everton 3-0 Leeds
West Brom 2-1 Sheffield Utd
*Sunday*
Southampton 2-0 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-2 Tottenham 
Arsenal 1-1 Wolves
*Monday* 
Leicester 3-0 Fulham
West Ham 3-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 27, 2020)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES*

*Friday 27th Nov*
Crystal Palace *2-1* Newcastle

*Saturday 28th Nov*
Brighton *1-3 *Liverpool
Man City *3-0* Burnley
Everton *3-2 *Leeds
West Brom  *2-1 *Sheffield Utd

*Sunday 29th Nov*
Southampton *2-0 *Man Utd
Chelsea *2-0*  Tottenham
Arsenal *1-1* Wolves

*Monday 30th Nov*
Leicester *2-1*  Fulham
West Ham *1-3*  Aston Villa


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 27, 2020)

*WEEK 10 FIXTURES*

*Friday 27th Nov*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Newcastle 2-1

*Saturday 28th Nov*
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool 1-3
Man City 15:00 Burnley 4-0
Everton 17:30 Leeds 2-1
West Brom 20:00 Sheffield Utd 0-1

*Sunday 29th Nov*
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd 1-1
Chelsea 16:30 Tottenham 2-2
Arsenal 19:15 Wolves 1-1

*Monday 30th Nov*
Leicester 17:30 Fulham 3-0
West Ham 20:00 Aston Villa  1-2


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Nothing dull about 30 points 😅
		
Click to expand...

It would be wrist splitting if you got all 10 right and didn't put a quid on though


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 30, 2020)

4LEX said:



			It would be wrist splitting if you got all 10 right and didn't put a quid on though 

Click to expand...

Panic over.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			And guess which one so far has been the only 1-1....
Couldn't make it up ☹️
		
Click to expand...

Haha!


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 1, 2020)

Paperboy opens up an 8 points lead. Tough week that was. 😖


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 1, 2020)

*WEEK 11*

*Friday 4th Dec*
Aston Villa 20:00 Newcastle

*Saturday 5th Dec*
Burnley 12:30 Everton
Man City 15:00 Fulham
West Ham 17:30 Man Utd
Chelsea 20:00 Leeds

*Sunday 6th Dec*
West Brom 12:00 Crystal Palace
Sheff Utd 14:15 Leicester
Tottenham 16:30 Arsenal
Liverpool 19:15 Wolves

*Monday 7th Dec*
Brighton 20:00 Southampton


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

WEEK 11

Friday 4th Dec
Aston Villa 20:00 Newcastle2-1

Saturday 5th Dec
Burnley 12:30 Everton1-1
Man City 15:00 Fulham5-1
West Ham 17:30 Man Utd1-1
Chelsea 20:00 Leeds2-1

Sunday 6th Dec
West Brom 12:00 Crystal Palace2-1
Sheff Utd 14:15 Leicester0-2
Tottenham 16:30 Arsenal3-1
Liverpool 19:15 Wolves1-1

Monday 7th Dec
Brighton 20:00 Southampton1-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Paperboy opens up an 8 points lead. Tough week that was. 😖

a massive six points from Tash 😁


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2020)

*WEEK 11*

*Friday 4th Dec*
Aston Villa 20:00 Newcastle 3-1

*Saturday 5th Dec*
Burnley 12:30 Everton 0-2
Man City 15:00 Fulham 3-1
West Ham 17:30 Man Utd 1-1
Chelsea 20:00 Leeds 3-1

*Sunday 6th Dec*
West Brom 12:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Sheff Utd 14:15 Leicester 0-3
Tottenham 16:30 Arsenal 3-1
Liverpool 19:15 Wolves 3-2

*Monday 7th Dec*
Brighton 20:00 Southampton 1-2


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 1, 2020)

Friday 4th Dec
Aston Villa 20:00 Newcastle 3-0

Saturday 5th Dec
Burnley 12:30 Everton 1-2
Man City 15:00 Fulham 6-0
West Ham 17:30 Man Utd 2-2
Chelsea 20:00 Leeds 1-2

Sunday 6th Dec
West Brom 12:00 Crystal Palace 0-1
Sheff Utd 14:15 Leicester 0-2
Tottenham 16:30 Arsenal 3-0
Liverpool 19:15 Wolves 2-1

Monday 7th Dec
Brighton 20:00 Southampton 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 1, 2020)

I've just read that Villa Newcastle is postponed, but chuck a prediction in anyway just in case they reschedule it quickly, like next Weds or something, then I'd be keeping it part of this gameweek.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 1, 2020)

*WEEK 11*

*Friday 4th Dec*
Aston Villa 20:00 Newcastle 2-1

*Saturday 5th Dec*
Burnley 12:30 Everton 0-2
Man City 15:00 Fulham 4-0
West Ham 17:30 Man Utd 1-3
Chelsea 20:00 Leeds 3-1

*Sunday 6th Dec*
West Brom 12:00 Crystal Palace 0-0
Sheff Utd 14:15 Leicester 0-2
Tottenham 16:30 Arsenal 2-1
Liverpool 19:15 Wolves 2-2

*Monday 7th Dec*
Brighton 20:00 Southampton 1-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 1, 2020)

WEEK 11

Friday 4th Dec
Aston Villa 20:00 Newcastle2-0

Saturday 5th Dec
Burnley 12:30 Everton0-1
Man City 15:00 Fulham5-0
West Ham 17:30 Man Utd1-1
Chelsea 20:00 Leeds2-1

Sunday 6th Dec
West Brom 12:00 Crystal Palace0-0
Sheff Utd 14:15 Leicester1-2
Tottenham 16:30 Arsenal2-2
Liverpool 19:15 Wolves2-0

Monday 7th Dec
Brighton 20:00 Southampton3-0


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2020)

*WEEK 11*

*Friday 4th Dec*
Aston Villa 20:00 Newcastle 2-0

*Saturday 5th Dec*
Burnley 12:30 Everton 1-2
Man City 15:00 Fulham 4-0
West Ham 17:30 Man Utd 0-1
Chelsea 20:00 Leeds 2-0

*Sunday 6th Dec*
West Brom 12:00 Crystal Palace 0-1
Sheff Utd 14:15 Leicester 0-2
Tottenham 16:30 Arsenal 2-0
Liverpool 19:15 Wolves 2-1

*Monday 7th Dec*
Brighton 20:00 Southampton 0-1


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 2, 2020)

*TBC*
Aston Villa 20:00 Newcastle 2-0

*Saturday 5th Dec*
Burnley 12:30 Everton 1-1
Man City 15:00 Fulham 4-0
West Ham 17:30 Man Utd 1-1
Chelsea 20:00 Leeds 2-1

*Sunday 6th Dec*
West Brom 12:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Sheff Utd 14:15 Leicester 0-2
Tottenham 16:30 Arsenal 2-0
Liverpool 19:15 Wolves 1-0

*Monday 7th Dec*
Brighton 20:00 Southampton 1-2


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 2, 2020)

*TBC*
Aston Villa 20:00 Newcastle 2-0

*Saturday 5th Dec*
Burnley 12:30 Everton 0-1
Man City 15:00 Fulham 3-0
West Ham 17:30 Man Utd 2-1
Chelsea 20:00 Leeds 2-1

*Sunday 6th Dec*
West Brom 12:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Sheff Utd 14:15 Leicester 1-2
Tottenham 16:30 Arsenal 2-1
Liverpool 19:15 Wolves 3-0

*Monday 7th Dec*
Brighton 20:00 Southampton 1-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 11*

*Friday 4th Dec*
Aston Villa 20:00 Newcastle  2-0

*Saturday 5th Dec*
Burnley 12:30 Everton  1-2
Man City 15:00 Fulham  3-0
West Ham 17:30 Man Utd  1-1
Chelsea 20:00 Leeds  2-1

*Sunday 6th Dec*
West Brom 12:00 Crystal Palace  0-2
Sheff Utd 14:15 Leicester  0-2
Tottenham 16:30 Arsenal  2-1
Liverpool 19:15 Wolves  3-1

*Monday 7th Dec*
Brighton 20:00 Southampton  1-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 4LEX (Dec 3, 2020)

*WEEK 11*



*Saturday 5th Dec*
Burnley 12:30 Everton 1-2
Man City 15:00 Fulham 4-0
West Ham 17:30 Man Utd 1-1
Chelsea 20:00 Leeds 2-1

*Sunday 6th Dec*
West Brom 12:00 Crystal Palace 0-1
Sheff Utd 14:15 Leicester 0-2
Tottenham 16:30 Arsenal 3-1
Liverpool 19:15 Wolves 2-0

*Monday 7th Dec*
Brighton 20:00 Southampton 1-2


----------



## Piece (Dec 3, 2020)

*WEEK 11*

*Saturday 5th Dec*
Burnley 12:30 Everton 0-2
Man City 15:00 Fulham 4-1
West Ham 17:30 Man Utd 0-2
Chelsea 20:00 Leeds 1-1

*Sunday 6th Dec*
West Brom 12:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Sheff Utd 14:15 Leicester 2-1
Tottenham 16:30 Arsenal 2-1
Liverpool 19:15 Wolves 1-2

*Monday 7th Dec*
Brighton 20:00 Southampton 1-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 3, 2020)

*Saturday* 
Burnley 1-1 Everton
Man City 4-1 Fulham
West Ham 1-1 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-0 Leeds
*Sunday*
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Leicester
Tottenham  2-0 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-1 Wolves
*Monday* 
Brighton 1-0 Southampton


----------



## Traminator (Dec 4, 2020)

Saturday 5th Dec
Burnley 12:30 Everton 1-1
Man City 15:00 Fulham 4-0
West Ham 17:30 Man Utd 1-1
Chelsea 20:00 Leeds 3-0

Sunday 6th Dec
West Brom 12:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Sheff Utd 14:15 Leicester 1-1
Tottenham 16:30 Arsenal 2-1
Liverpool 19:15 Wolves 2-1

Monday 7th Dec
Brighton 20:00 Southampton 1-1


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 4, 2020)

Saturday 
Burnley 1-2 Everton
Man City 4-0 Fulham
West Ham 1-3 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-0 Leeds
Sunday
West Brom 1-2 Crystal Palace
Sheffield Utd 1-2 Leicester
Tottenham 2-0 Arsenal
Liverpool 3-1 Wolves
Monday 
Brighton 0-2 Southampton


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 5, 2020)

*Saturday 5th Dec*
Burnley 1 - 2 Everton


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 5, 2020)

*Saturday 5th Dec*
Man City 3 - 0 Fulham
West Ham 1 - 1 Man Utd
Chelsea 2 - 1 Leeds

*Sunday 6th Dec*
West Brom 1 - 2 Crystal Palace
Sheff Utd 1 - 2 Leicester
Liverpool 3 - 1 Wolves

*Monday 7th Dec*
Brighton 1 - 2 Southampton


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 5, 2020)

*Saturday 5th Dec*
Man City *4-1 *Fulham
West Ham *2-0* Man Utd
Chelsea 3-1 Leeds

*Sunday 6th Dec*
West Brom *1-0*  Crystal Palace
Sheff Utd  *1-3 *Leicester
Liverpool *3-1* Wolves

*Monday 7th Dec*
Brighton *1-2* Southampton


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 5, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



*Saturday 5th Dec*
Man City *4-1 *Fulham
West Ham *2-0* Man Utd
Chelsea 3-1 Leeds

*Sunday 6th Dec*
West Brom *1-0*  Crystal Palace
Sheff Utd  *1-3 *Leicester
Liverpool *3-1* Wolves

*Monday 7th Dec*
Brighton *1-2* Southampton
		
Click to expand...

Just noticed I've missed a game off.

Tottenham *3-0 * Arsenal


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 6, 2020)

Paperboy said:



*Saturday 5th Dec*
Man City 3 - 0 Fulham
West Ham 1 - 1 Man Utd
Chelsea 2 - 1 Leeds

*Sunday 6th Dec*
West Brom 1 - 2 Crystal Palace
Sheff Utd 1 - 2 Leicester
Liverpool 3 - 1 Wolves

*Monday 7th Dec*
Brighton 1 - 2 Southampton
		
Click to expand...

missing The London derby here fella.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 6, 2020)

Spurs 2 - Arsenal


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 6, 2020)

Traminator said:



			🤣 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Did it on my phone, was supposed to be 2 - 1. Will just let @Orikoru make a decision about it


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			Did it on my phone, was supposed to be 2 - 1. Will just let @Orikoru make a decision about it 

Click to expand...

In the spirit of this being a golf forum I will take it on trust and you may have your 1 point.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			In the spirit of this being a golf forum I will take it on trust and you may have your 1 point.
		
Click to expand...

we could use the WHS system and replace this score with his 20th score.😁


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2020)

(Incorrect league table was posted here.)


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2020)

It's that time of year again when the games come thick and fast. Here's two weeks at once, do them as and when you please.

*WEEK 12
Friday 11th Dec*
Leeds 20:00 West Ham
*Saturday 12th Dec*
Wolves 12:30 Aston Villa
Newcastle 15:00 West Brom
Man Utd 17:30 Man City
Everton 20:00 Chelsea
*Sunday 13th Dec*
Southampton 12:00 Sheff Utd
Crystal Palace 14:15 Tottenham
Fulham 16:30 Liverpool
Arsenal 19:15 Burnley
Leicester 19:15 Brighton

*WEEK 13
Tuesday 15th Dec*
Wolves 18:00 Chelsea
Man City 20:00 West Brom
*Wednesday 16th Dec*
Arsenal 18:00 Southampton
Leeds 18:00 Newcastle
Leicester 18:00 Everton
Fulham 20:00 Brighton
Liverpool 20:00 Tottenham
West Ham 20:00 Crystal Palace
*Thursday 17th Dec*
Aston Villa 18:00 Burnley
Sheff Utd 20:00 Man Utd


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



View attachment 33875

Click to expand...

I made mine 11 this week? 2 perfect scores and then all the results on Sunday the right way


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 7, 2020)

WEEK 12
Friday 11th Dec
Leeds 20:00 West Ham2-1
Saturday 12th Dec
Wolves 12:30 Aston Villa2-1
Newcastle 15:00 West Brom2-0
Man Utd 17:30 Man City1-3
Everton 20:00 Chelsea1-2
Sunday 13th Dec
Southampton 12:00 Sheff Utd2-0
Crystal Palace 14:15 Tottenham1-1
Fulham 16:30 Liverpool0-4
Arsenal 19:15 Burnley1-1
Leicester 19:15 Brighton2-0

WEEK 13
Tuesday 15th Dec
Wolves 18:00 Chelsea1-2
Man City 20:00 West Brom4-0
Wednesday 16th Dec
Arsenal 18:00 Southampton1-2
Leeds 18:00 Newcastle2-1
Leicester 18:00 Everton2-1
Fulham 20:00 Brighton1-2
Liverpool 20:00 Tottenham1-1
West Ham 20:00 Crystal Palace1-1
Thursday 17th Dec
Aston Villa 18:00 Burnley2-1
Sheff Utd 20:00 Man Utd1-3


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 7, 2020)

*WEEK 12
Friday 11th Dec*
Leeds 20:00 West Ham 2-2
*Saturday 12th Dec*
Wolves 12:30 Aston Villa 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 West Brom 3-1
Man Utd 17:30 Man City 2-2
Everton 20:00 Chelsea 1-2
*Sunday 13th Dec*
Southampton 12:00 Sheff Utd 3-1
Crystal Palace 14:15 Tottenham 1-3
Fulham 16:30 Liverpool 0-5
Arsenal 19:15 Burnley 1-1
Leicester 19:15 Brighton 2-1

*WEEK 13
Tuesday 15th Dec*
Wolves 18:00 Chelsea 1-2
Man City 20:00 West Brom 4-0
*Wednesday 16th Dec*
Arsenal 18:00 Southampton 1-2
Leeds 18:00 Newcastle 2-1
Leicester 18:00 Everton 2-2
Fulham 20:00 Brighton 1-1
Liverpool 20:00 Tottenham 2-1
West Ham 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
*Thursday 17th Dec*
Aston Villa 18:00 Burnley 3-1
Sheff Utd 20:00 Man Utd  1-3


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I made mine 11 this week? 2 perfect scores and then all the results on Sunday the right way
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, yeah, I knew I should have just done it tomorrow morning like normal lol. I've just turned off the laptop I have it on so I'll see what went wrong tomorrow morning. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Hmm, yeah, I knew I should have just done it tomorrow morning like normal lol. I've just turned off the laptop I have it on so I'll see what went wrong tomorrow morning. 🤦🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Lol no worries , thought it looked low. I had a lucky week


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 8, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Lol no worries , thought it looked low. I had a lucky week
		
Click to expand...

You'll laugh - it turns out I recorded you and pauldj42's scores the wrong way round. You posted next to each other and you're next to each in my spreadsheet. And you're both called Paul so it was inevitable. 

Here's the real table, your position is the same, but his isn't.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You'll laugh - it turns out I recorded you and pauldj42's scores the wrong way round. You posted next to each other and you're next to each in my spreadsheet. And you're both called Paul so it was inevitable. 

Here's the real table, your position is the same, but his isn't.

View attachment 33880

Click to expand...

Lol 🤣 poor Paul 

Ah well top 4 but with more chance of top 3 lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2020)

Fixtures??????


----------



## Traminator (Dec 9, 2020)

WEEK 12
Friday 11th Dec
Leeds 20:00 West Ham 2-1
Saturday 12th Dec
Wolves 12:30 Aston Villa 2-2
Newcastle 15:00 West Brom 1-1
Man Utd 17:30 Man City 0-3
Everton 20:00 Chelsea 0-2
Sunday 13th Dec
Southampton 12:00 Sheff Utd 3-0
Crystal Palace 14:15 Tottenham2-2
Fulham 16:30 Liverpool 0-4
Arsenal 19:15 Burnley 1-2
Leicester 19:15 Brighton 2-0


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2020)

*WEEK 12
Friday 11th Dec*
Leeds 20:00 West Ham 2-1
*Saturday 12th Dec*
Wolves 12:30 Aston Villa 1-1
Newcastle 15:00 West Brom 2-1
Man Utd 17:30 Man City 1-2
Everton 20:00 Chelsea 1-2
*Sunday 13th Dec*
Southampton 12:00 Sheff Utd 2-0
Crystal Palace 14:15 Tottenham 1-2
Fulham 16:30 Liverpool 0-3
Arsenal 19:15 Burnley 2-0
Leicester 19:15 Brighton 2-1

*WEEK 13
Tuesday 15th Dec*
Wolves 18:00 Chelsea 0-1
Man City 20:00 West Brom 4-0
*Wednesday 16th Dec*
Arsenal 18:00 Southampton 1-0
Leeds 18:00 Newcastle 2-0
Leicester 18:00 Everton 2-1
Fulham 20:00 Brighton 2-1
Liverpool 20:00 Tottenham 2-1
West Ham 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
*Thursday 17th Dec*
Aston Villa 18:00 Burnley 3-1
Sheff Utd 20:00 Man Utd 0-3


----------



## Traminator (Dec 9, 2020)

WEEK 13
Tuesday 15th Dec
Wolves 18:00 Chelsea 2-0
Man City 20:00 West Brom 7-0
Wednesday 16th Dec
Arsenal 18:00 Southampton 0-1
Leeds 18:00 Newcastle 2-0
Leicester 18:00 Everton 2-0
Fulham 20:00 Brighton 1-2
Liverpool 20:00 Tottenham 4-0
West Ham 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Thursday 17th Dec
Aston Villa 18:00 Burnley 2-1
Sheff Utd 20:00 Man Utd 2-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 9, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			It's that time of year again when the games come thick and fast. Here's two weeks at once, do them as and when you please.

*WEEK 12
Friday 11th Dec*
Leeds 20:00 West Ham  1-1
*Saturday 12th Dec*
Wolves 12:30 Aston Villa  2-1
Newcastle 15:00 West Brom  2-0
Man Utd 17:30 Man City  2-1
Everton 20:00 Chelsea  1-1
*Sunday 13th Dec*
Southampton 12:00 Sheff Utd  2-0
Crystal Palace 14:15 Tottenham  1-3
Fulham 16:30 Liverpool  1-3
Arsenal 19:15 Burnley  2-1
Leicester 19:15 Brighton  2-0

*WEEK 13
Tuesday 15th Dec*
Wolves 18:00 Chelsea  1-1
Man City 20:00 West Brom  3-0
*Wednesday 16th Dec*
Arsenal 18:00 Southampton  1-1
Leeds 18:00 Newcastle  2-1
Leicester 18:00 Everton 2-2
Fulham 20:00 Brighton  1-2
Liverpool 20:00 Tottenham  2-0
West Ham 20:00 Crystal Palace  2-0
*Thursday 17th Dec*
Aston Villa 18:00 Burnley 2=2
Sheff Utd 20:00 Man Utd  1-3
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 9, 2020)

*WEEK 12
Friday 11th Dec*
Leeds 20:00 West Ham 2-2
*Saturday 12th Dec-*
Wolves 12:30 Aston Villa 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 West Brom 2-0
Man Utd 17:30 Man City 1-3
Everton 20:00 Chelsea 1-2
*Sunday 13th Dec*
Southampton 12:00 Sheff Utd 2-0
Crystal Palace 14:15 Tottenham 1-3
Fulham 16:30 Liverpool 0-5
Arsenal 19:15 Burnley 2-0
Leicester 19:15 Brighton 3-1

*WEEK 13
Tuesday 15th Dec*
Wolves 18:00 Chelsea 0-2
Man City 20:00 West Brom 4-0
*Wednesday 16th Dec*
Arsenal 18:00 Southampton 1-1
Leeds 18:00 Newcastle 1-1
Leicester 18:00 Everton 2-1
Fulham 20:00 Brighton 0-0
Liverpool 20:00 Tottenham 2-2
West Ham 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
*Thursday 17th Dec*
Aston Villa 18:00 Burnley 2-0
Sheff Utd 20:00 Man Utd 0-2


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 9, 2020)

*Week 12*
Friday 11th Dec
Leeds 20:00 West Ham 2-1

Saturday 12th Dec
Wolves 12:30 Aston Villa 2-2
Newcastle 15:00 West Brom 1-0
Man Utd 17:30 Man City 2-3
Everton 20:00 Chelsea 2-0

Sunday 13th Dec
Southampton 12:00 Sheff Utd 1-0
Crystal Palace 14:15 Tottenham 1-1
Fulham 16:30 Liverpool 0-3
Arsenal 19:15 Burnley 1-1
Leicester 19:15 Brighton 2-0



*Week 13*
Tuesday 15th Dec
Wolves 18:00 Chelsea 1-2
Man City 20:00 West Brom 4-0

Wednesday 16th Dec
Arsenal 18:00 Southampton 1-2
Leeds 18:00 Newcastle 3-0
Leicester 18:00 Everton 1-0
Fulham 20:00 Brighton 0-2
Liverpool 20:00 Tottenham 1-2
West Ham 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-1

Thursday 17th Dec
Aston Villa 18:00 Burnley 1-1
Sheff Utd 20:00 Man Utd 0-2


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 9, 2020)

*Week 12* 
*Friday*
Leeds v West Ham 1-2
*Saturday*
Wolves v Aston Villa 1-1
Newcastle v West Brom 2-0
Man Utd v Man City 1-2
Everton v Chelsea 0-3
*Sunday*
Southampton v Sheffield Utd 2-0
Crystal Palace v Tottenham 1-2
Fulham v Liverpool 0-4
Arsenal v Burnley 0-1 
Leicester v Brighton 1-2 

*WEEK 13
Tuesday *
Wolves v Chelsea 1-2
Man City v West Brom 5-1
*Wednesday *
Arsenal v Southampton 2-0
Leeds v Newcastle 2-1
Leicester v Everton 3-0
Fulham v Brighton 0-2
Liverpool v Tottenham 2-3
West Ham v Crystal Palace 2-2
*Thursday*
Aston Villa v Burnley 0-1
Sheff Utd v Man Utd 1-4


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 10, 2020)

*WEEK 12
Friday 11th Dec*
Leeds 20:00 West Ham 2-1
*Saturday 12th Dec*
Wolves 12:30 Aston Villa 1-1
Newcastle 15:00 West Brom 1-0
Man Utd 17:30 Man City 2-2
Everton 20:00 Chelsea 0-2
*Sunday 13th Dec*
Southampton 12:00 Sheff Utd 2-0
Crystal Palace 14:15 Tottenham 0-2
Fulham 16:30 Liverpool 0-4
Arsenal 19:15 Burnley 1-0
Leicester 19:15 Brighton 2-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 10, 2020)

*WEEK 12
Friday 11th Dec*
Leeds 20:00 West Ham 1-2
*Saturday 12th Dec*
Wolves 12:30 Aston Villa 2-2
Newcastle 15:00 West Brom 2-0
Man Utd 17:30 Man City 2-2
Everton 20:00 Chelsea 1-2
*Sunday 13th Dec*
Southampton 12:00 Sheff Utd 3-1
Crystal Palace 14:15 Tottenham 1-3
Fulham 16:30 Liverpool 0-5
Arsenal 19:15 Burnley 1-0
Leicester 19:15 Brighton 1-2

*WEEK 13
Tuesday 15th Dec*
Wolves 18:00 Chelsea 1-2
Man City 20:00 West Brom 4-0
*Wednesday 16th Dec*
Arsenal 18:00 Southampton 1-1
Leeds 18:00 Newcastle 1-1
Leicester 18:00 Everton 2-1
Fulham 20:00 Brighton 1-3
Liverpool 20:00 Tottenham 2-2
West Ham 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
*Thursday 17th Dec*
Aston Villa 18:00 Burnley 2-0
Sheff Utd 20:00 Man Utd  0-4


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 10, 2020)

*WEEK 12
Friday 11th Dec*
Leeds 20:00 West Ham 2-0
*Saturday 12th Dec*
Wolves 12:30 Aston Villa 2-0
Newcastle 15:00 West Brom 2-0
Man Utd 17:30 Man City 1-2
Everton 20:00 Chelsea 1-2
*Sunday 13th Dec*
Southampton 12:00 Sheff Utd 2-0
Crystal Palace 14:15 Tottenham 0-2
Fulham 16:30 Liverpool 0-3
Arsenal 19:15 Burnley 2-0
Leicester 19:15 Brighton 2-0

*WEEK 13
Tuesday 15th Dec*
Wolves 18:00 Chelsea 1-1
Man City 20:00 West Brom 4-0
*Wednesday 16th Dec*
Arsenal 18:00 Southampton 1-1
Leeds 18:00 Newcastle 2-0
Leicester 18:00 Everton 2-2
Fulham 20:00 Brighton 1-0
Liverpool 20:00 Tottenham 3-1
West Ham 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
*Thursday 17th Dec*
Aston Villa 18:00 Burnley 2-0
Sheff Utd 20:00 Man Utd  1-3


----------



## 4LEX (Dec 10, 2020)

*WEEK 12
 Friday 11th Dec*
Leeds 20:00 West Ham 1-1
*Saturday 12th Dec*
Wolves 12:30 Aston Villa 2-1
Newcastle 15:00 West Brom 2-0
Man Utd 17:30 Man City 1-3
Everton 20:00 Chelsea 1-2
*Sunday 13th Dec*
Southampton 12:00 Sheff Utd 3-1
Crystal Palace 14:15 Tottenham 0-1
Fulham 16:30 Liverpool 0-3
Arsenal 19:15 Burnley 2-0
Leicester 19:15 Brighton 2-1

*WEEK 13
 Tuesday 15th Dec*
Wolves 18:00 Chelsea 1-1
Man City 20:00 West Brom 4-0
*Wednesday 16th Dec*
Arsenal 18:00 Southampton 1-1
Leeds 18:00 Newcastle 2-1
Leicester 18:00 Everton 1-1
Fulham 20:00 Brighton 1-2
Liverpool 20:00 Tottenham 1-0
West Ham 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
*Thursday 17th Dec*
Aston Villa 18:00 Burnley 2-1
Sheff Utd 20:00 Man Utd 1-4


----------



## Piece (Dec 10, 2020)

Friday 11th Dec
Leeds 20:00 West Ham 1-1

Saturday 12th Dec
Wolves 12:30 Aston Villa 2-0
Newcastle 15:00 West Brom 2-1
Man Utd 17:30 Man City 1-3
Everton 20:00 Chelsea 1-2

Sunday 13th Dec
Southampton 12:00 Sheff Utd 2-0
Crystal Palace 14:15 Tottenham 0-1
Fulham 16:30 Liverpool 0-3
Arsenal 19:15 Burnley 2-1
Leicester 19:15 Brighton 2-0


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 10, 2020)

WEEK 13
Tuesday 15th Dec
Wolves 18:00 Chelsea 1-2
Man City 20:00 West Brom 5-0
Wednesday 16th Dec
Arsenal 18:00 Southampton 1-1
Leeds 18:00 Newcastle 2-1
Leicester 18:00 Everton 2-1
Fulham 20:00 Brighton 2-2
Liverpool 20:00 Tottenham 1-2
West Ham 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Thursday 17th Dec
Aston Villa 18:00 Burnley 2-1
Sheff Utd 20:00 Man Utd 1-3


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 11, 2020)

*WEEK 12
Friday 11th Dec*
Leeds *2-2 *West Ham
*Saturday 12th Dec*
Wolves *3-1 *Aston Villa 
Newcastle *2-0* West Brom 
Man Utd *1-3* Man City
Everton *2-0* Chelsea 
*Sunday 13th Dec*
Southampton *2-1* Sheff Utd 
Crystal Palace *1-3* Tottenham 
Fulham *0-2 *Liverpool
Arsenal *2-0* Burnley 
Leicester *3-1 *Brighton


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			WEEK 13
Tuesday 15th Dec
Wolves 18:00 Chelsea 1-2
Man City 20:00 West Brom 5-0
Wednesday 16th Dec
Arsenal 18:00 Southampton 1-1
Leeds 18:00 Newcastle 2-1
Leicester 18:00 Everton 2-1
Fulham 20:00 Brighton 2-2
Liverpool 20:00 Tottenham 1-2
West Ham 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Thursday 17th Dec
Aston Villa 18:00 Burnley 2-1
Sheff Utd 20:00 Man Utd 1-3
		
Click to expand...

You've done week 13 but not week 12?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You've done week 13 but not week 12?
		
Click to expand...

That's coz I'm special. 

Cheers mate. Will add predictions shortly


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 11, 2020)

*WEEK 12
Friday 11th Dec*
Leeds 2 - 2 West Ham

*Saturday 12th Dec*
Wolves 2 - 1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2 - 0 West Brom
Man Utd 2 - 1 Man City
Everton 1 - 2 Chelsea

*Sunday 13th Dec*
Southampton 2 - 0 Sheff Utd
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 Tottenham
Fulham 0 - 3 Liverpool
Arsenal 2 - 0 Burnley
Leicester 2 - 1 Brighton


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 11, 2020)

WEEK 12
Friday 11th Dec
Leeds 2 - 1 West Ham

Saturday 12th Dec
Wolves 1 - 1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2 - 0 West Brom
Man Utd 2 - 3 Man City
Everton 1 - 2 Chelsea

Sunday 13th Dec
Southampton 3 - 0 Sheff Utd
Crystal Palace 1 - 3 Tottenham
Fulham 0 - 3 Liverpool
Arsenal 2 - 0 Burnley
Leicester 2 - 0 Brighton


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 14, 2020)

*Week 12 Standings*

A tough low-scoring week so not a huge amount of movement in the table - pauldj42 climbs four places.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*Week 12 Standings*

A tough low-scoring week so not a huge amount of movement in the table - pauldj42 climbs four places.

View attachment 33948

Click to expand...

Wow , I knew I had a bad week but didn't realise basically so did everyone else lol


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 14, 2020)

*WEEK 13
Tuesday 15th Dec*
Wolves 18:00 Chelsea 0-1
Man City 20:00 West Brom 4-0
*Wednesday 16th Dec*
Arsenal 18:00 Southampton 1-2
Leeds 18:00 Newcastle 2-1
Leicester 18:00 Everton 2-1
Fulham 20:00 Brighton 1-1
Liverpool 20:00 Tottenham 1-0
West Ham 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
*Thursday 17th Dec*
Aston Villa 18:00 Burnley 2-1
Sheff Utd 20:00 Man Utd 0-1


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 14, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Wow , I knew I had a bad week but didn't realise basically so did everyone else lol
		
Click to expand...

Usually the way when none of the big teams win.


----------



## Piece (Dec 14, 2020)

*WEEK 13
Tuesday 15th Dec*
Wolves 18:00 Chelsea 0-2
Man City 20:00 West Brom 6-0
*Wednesday 16th Dec*
Arsenal 18:00 Southampton 1-2
Leeds 18:00 Newcastle 2-1
Leicester 18:00 Everton 1-1
Fulham 20:00 Brighton 2-1
Liverpool 20:00 Tottenham 1-1
West Ham 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
*Thursday 17th Dec*
Aston Villa 18:00 Burnley 2-1
Sheff Utd 20:00 Man Utd 0-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*Week 12 Standings*

A tough low-scoring week so not a huge amount of movement in the table - pauldj42 climbs four places.

View attachment 33948

Click to expand...

Performance of the week!😮😎


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 14, 2020)

*WEEK 13
Tuesday 15th Dec*
Wolves * 1-2 *Chelsea 
Man City *4-0*West Brom 

*Wednesday 16th Dec*
Arsenal *1-2 *Southampton 
Leeds *2-1* Newcastle 
Leicester *3-1 *Everton 
Fulham *2-1 *Brighton 
Liverpool *2-0 *Tottenham 
West Ham *1-1 *Crystal Palace 

*Thursday 17th Dec*
Aston Villa *3-1 *Burnley 
Sheff Utd *1-3* Man Utd


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 15, 2020)

*WEEK 13
Tuesday 15th Dec*
Wolves 1 - 2 Chelsea
Man City 4 - 0 West Brom

*Wednesday 16th Dec*
Arsenal 0 - 2 Southampton
Leeds 2 - 1 Newcastle
Leicester 1 - 1 Everton
Fulham 1 - 2 Brighton
Liverpool 2 - 1 Tottenham
West Ham 1 - 1 Crystal Palace

*Thursday 17th Dec*
Aston Villa 18:00 Burnley
Sheff Utd 20:00 Man Utd


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 15, 2020)

*WEEK 13
Tuesday 15th Dec*
Wolves 0 - 2 Chelsea
Man City 4 - 0 West Brom

*Wednesday 16th Dec*
Arsenal 0 - 2 Southampton
Leeds 1 - 2 Newcastle
Leicester 2 - 1 Everton
Fulham 1 - 1 Brighton
Liverpool 0 - 2 Tottenham
West Ham 1 - 1 Crystal Palace

*Thursday 17th Dec*
Aston Villa 2 - 1 Burnley
Sheff Utd 0 - 3 Man Utd


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 15, 2020)

*Thursday 17th Dec*
Aston Villa 2 - 0 Burnley
Sheff Utd 0 - 2 Man Utd


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 17, 2020)

*Week 14*

*Saturday 19th*
Palace 12:30 Liverpool
Southampton 15:00 Man City
Everton 17:30 Arsenal
Newcastle 20:00 Fulham

*Sunday 20th*
Brighton 12:00 Sheff Utd
Spurs 14:15 Leicester
Man Utd 16:30 Leeds
West Brom 19:15 Villa

*Monday 21st*
Burnley 17:30 Wolves
Chelsea 20:00 West Ham


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2020)

Saturday 19th
Palace 12:30 Liverpool 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Man City 1-3
Everton 17:30 Arsenal 2-0
Newcastle 20:00 Fulham 3-0

Sunday 20th
Brighton 12:00 Sheff Utd 1-1
Spurs 14:15 Leicester 2-0
Man Utd 16:30 Leeds 1-3
West Brom 19:15 Villa 1-1

Monday 21st
Burnley 17:30 Wolves 0-2
Chelsea 20:00 West Ham 2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 17, 2020)

*Week 14*

*Saturday 19th*
Palace 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Southampton 15:00 Man City 2-1
Everton 17:30 Arsenal 2-1
Newcastle 20:00 Fulham 1-1

*Sunday 20th*
Brighton 12:00 Sheff Utd 0-0
Spurs 14:15 Leicester 1-1
Man Utd 16:30 Leeds 2-1
West Brom 19:15 Villa 1-2

*Monday 21st*
Burnley 17:30 Wolves 0-2
Chelsea 20:00 West Ham 3-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2020)

Saturday 19th
Palace 12:30 Liverpool 1-2
Southampton 15:00 Man City 0-2
Everton 17:30 Arsenal 2-1
Newcastle 20:00 Fulham 2-0

Sunday 20th
Brighton 12:00 Sheff Utd 2-0
Spurs 14:15 Leicester 1-0
Man Utd 16:30 Leeds 1-1
West Brom 19:15 Villa 2-1

Monday 21st
Burnley 17:30 Wolves 0-2
Chelsea 20:00 West Ham 2-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*Week 14*

*Saturday 19th*
Palace 12:30 Liverpool  0-2  
Southampton 15:00 Man City  2-2
Everton 17:30 Arsenal  2-0
Newcastle 20:00 Fulham  1-1

*Sunday 20th*
Brighton 12:00 Sheff Utd 2-0
Spurs 14:15 Leicester  2-1
Man Utd 16:30 Leeds 1-2
West Brom 19:15 Villa  2-0

*Monday 21st*
Burnley 17:30 Wolves 1-2
Chelsea 20:00 West Ham 2-2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 17, 2020)

*Week 14

Saturday 19th*

Palace *1-3*Liverpool
Southampton *2-2 *Man City
Everton *3-1*Arsenal
Newcastle *2-1* Fulham

*Sunday 20th*

Brighton *2-1 *Sheff Utd
Spurs *2-0 *Leicester
Man Utd *3-3 *Leeds
West Brom *1-0 *Villa

*Monday 21st*

Burnley *1-2 *Wolves
Chelsea *2-2* West Ham


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 17, 2020)

*Week 14*

*Saturday 19th*
Palace 12:30 Liverpool 1-2
Southampton 15:00 Man City 2-1
Everton 17:30 Arsenal 2-0
Newcastle 20:00 Fulham 1-2

*Sunday 20th*
Brighton 12:00 Sheff Utd 1-1
Spurs 14:15 Leicester 2-1
Man Utd 16:30 Leeds 3-2
West Brom 19:15 Villa 1-1

*Monday 21st*
Burnley 17:30 Wolves 0-2
Chelsea 20:00 West Ham 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 18, 2020)

Week 13 was another tough week - with Paperboy showing why he's top of the pile.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 18, 2020)

*Saturday 19th*
Palace 12:30 Liverpool 0-2
Southampton 15:00 Man City 2-2
Everton 17:30 Arsenal 2-0
Newcastle 20:00 Fulham 2-1

*Sunday 20th*
Brighton 12:00 Sheff Utd 2-1
Spurs 14:15 Leicester 2-1
Man Utd 16:30 Leeds 1-1
West Brom 19:15 Villa 0-2

*Monday 21st*
Burnley 17:30 Wolves 0-1
Chelsea 20:00 West Ham 2-1


----------



## Traminator (Dec 18, 2020)

Week 14

Saturday 19th
Palace 12:30 Liverpool 2-3
Southampton 15:00 Man City 1-1
Everton 17:30 Arsenal 1-0
Newcastle 20:00 Fulham 0-2

Sunday 20th
Brighton 12:00 Sheff Utd 2-2
Spurs 14:15 Leicester 2-1
Man Utd 16:30 Leeds 1-1
West Brom 19:15 Villa 0-2

Monday 21st
Burnley 17:30 Wolves 1-2
Chelsea 20:00 West Ham 2-2


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 18, 2020)

*Saturday* 
Crystal Palace v Liverpool 1-2
Southampton v Man City 2-2
Everton v Arsenal 2-0
Newcastle v Fulham 1-1
*Sunday* 
Brighton v Sheffield Utd 1-0
Tottenham v Leicester 2-1
Man Utd v Leeds 3-2
West Brom v Aston Villa 1-0
*Monday* 
Burnley v Wolves 0-0
Chelsea v West Ham 1-1


----------



## Piece (Dec 18, 2020)

*Week 14*

*Saturday 19th*

Palace 0-2 Liverpool
Southampton 1-1 Man City
Everton 2-1 Arsenal
Newcastle 1-1 Fulham

*Sunday 20th*

Brighton 0-0 Sheff Utd
Spurs 2-1 Leicester
Man Utd 1-2 Leeds
West Brom 0-1 Villa

*Monday 21st*

Burnley 1-3 Wolves
Chelsea 2-0 West Ham


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 19, 2020)

*Saturday 19th*
Palace 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Southampton 15:00 Man City 1-2
Everton 17:30 Arsenal 2-0
Newcastle 20:00 Fulham 2-0

*Sunday 20th*
Brighton 12:00 Sheff Utd 2-0
Spurs 14:15 Leicester 3-1
Man Utd 16:30 Leeds 2-2
West Brom 19:15 Villa 1-1

*Monday 21st*
Burnley 17:30 Wolves 0-1
Chelsea 20:00 West Ham 2-1


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 19, 2020)

*Week 14*

*Saturday 19th*
Palace 1 - 3 Liverpool 
Southampton 1 - 1 Man City 
Everton 2 - 0 Arsenal
Newcastle 2 - 0 Fulham

*Sunday 20th*
Brighton 1 - 1 Sheff Utd
Spurs 2 - 1 Leicester
Man Utd 2 - 2 Leeds
West Brom 1 - 2 Villa

*Monday 21st*
Burnley 0 - 2 Wolves
Chelsea 2 - 1 West Ham


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 19, 2020)

Saturday 19th
Palace 1 - 4 Liverpool 
Southampton 1 - 2 Man City 
Everton 2 - 1 Arsenal
Newcastle 2 - 0 Fulham

Sunday 20th
Brighton 1 - 1 Sheff Utd
Spurs 1 - 2 Leicester
Man Utd 3 -1Leeds
West Brom 1 - 2 Villa

Monday 21st
Burnley 0 - 2 Wolves
Chelsea 2 - 0 West Ham


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 19, 2020)

*Week 14*

*Saturday 19th*
Palace 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Southampton 15:00 Man City 1-2
Everton 17:30 Arsenal 3-1
Newcastle 20:00 Fulham 2-0

*Sunday 20th*
Brighton 12:00 Sheff Utd 4-0
Spurs 14:15 Leicester 2-1
Man Utd 16:30 Leeds 1-1
West Brom 19:15 Villa 1-1

*Monday 21st*
Burnley 17:30 Wolves 0-1
Chelsea 20:00 West Ham 2-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 19, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



*Week 14*

*Saturday 19th*
Palace 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Southampton 15:00 Man City 1-2
Everton 17:30 Arsenal 3-1
Newcastle 20:00 Fulham 2-0

*Sunday 20th*
Brighton 12:00 Sheff Utd 4-0
Spurs 14:15 Leicester 2-1
Man Utd 16:30 Leeds 1-1
West Brom 19:15 Villa 1-1

*Monday 21st*
Burnley 17:30 Wolves 0-1
Chelsea 20:00 West Ham 2-1
		
Click to expand...

I think you missed the first game it's over now lol 🤣


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 19, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I think you missed the first game it's over now lol 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the score so did palace


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Do you get minus points for getting the score wrong when the game has already finished? 😅😅😅😅

*I'm also grassing Papas up, too late for the first game* ⌚ 😉
		
Click to expand...

You are right to be fair.

@Norrin Radd actually missed the first two games as Southampton City scoreline missed the deadline as well. @Papas1982 sadly missed the Liverpool deadline by one minute, might have let you off on another day but as Traminator has grassed you up, plus I can't punish Norrin and not you as well. Sorry chaps. At least none of them were three-pointers.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 19, 2020)

😂😂

I lamost took a screenshot to show that the lineups hadn't been announced.... 

It's OK. I know you're strict on that rule on this at least 😉


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

sod it looks like Ave missed some
Week 14

Saturday 19th
Palace 12:30 Liverpool
Southampton 15:00 Man City
Everton 17:30 Arsenal
Newcastlee a 20:00 Fulham

Sunday 20th
Brighton 12:00 Sheff Utd 2-0
Spurs 14:15 Leicester2-0
Man Utd 16:30 Leeds1-2
West Brom 19:15 Villa1-2

Monday 21st
Burnley 17:30 Wolves1-2
Chelsea 20:00 West Ham1-1


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Sorry Dave, but it just tickled my silly sense of humour that there is actually ONLY ONE rule, "one hour before", and you broke it 😅

On the plus side, good to see I'm ahead of a few blokes who can't be arsed and soon ahead of one who won't be taking part any more 😜.
		
Click to expand...

Blah blah blah. 

Next time I arrange golf and you come along, you'reone babysitting duty for @chrisd


----------



## Dando (Dec 19, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Blah blah blah. 

Next time I arrange golf and you come along, you'reone babysitting duty for @chrisd

Click to expand...

You horrible sod! No one deserves that punishment


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			A.  Grateful to be considered for an invite.

B.  I can keep an eye on my ball.

C.  The way I'm going we can synchronise "comfort breaks" 😅
		
Click to expand...

I've not seen your name down for Woking...... 😉


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I have club fixtures, club scratch team mstches, county individual fixtures and a full year of "work" scratch team fixtures, most of which I don't have dates for yet.

I just took the decision not to put my name down and potentially mess you organisers around by dropping out.

PS we're off topic 😅
		
Click to expand...

Scratch this, scratch that.

We get it. You're good at golf....

😂😂😂

No worries pal. If you end up being free. Let me know.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 20, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Blah blah blah.

Next time I arrange golf and you come along, you'reone babysitting duty for @chrisd

Click to expand...

I'm not likely to be having anymore babies Dave


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 21, 2020)

*Week 14 Standings*
Dunno how I held onto 4th place. Is it becoming a two horse race at the top?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 21, 2020)

*Week 15 Fixtures*

*Saturday 26 December 2020*
Leicester 12:30 Man Utd
Aston Villa 15:00 Crystal Palace
Fulham 15:00 Southampton
Arsenal 17:30 Chelsea
Man City 20:00 Newcastle
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Everton
*Sunday 27 December 2020*
Leeds 12:00 Burnley
West Ham 14:15 Brighton
Liverpool 16:30 West Brom
Wolves 19:15 Spurs


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 21, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*Week 14 Standings*
Dunno how I held onto 4th place. Is it becoming a two horse race at the top?

View attachment 34100

Click to expand...

I best not lose by a point.......


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I best not lose by a point.......
		
Click to expand...

Do your predictions now then lol can't be late if you do it before the day.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2020)

*Week 15 Fixtures*

*Saturday 26 December 2020*
Leicester 12:30 Man Utd 2-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 1-3
Arsenal 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
Man City 20:00 Newcastle 2-0
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Everton 0-2
*Sunday 27 December 2020*
Leeds 12:00 Burnley 1-1
West Ham 14:15 Brighton 2-1
Liverpool 16:30 West Brom 3-0
Wolves 19:15 Spurs 1-2


----------



## Traminator (Dec 22, 2020)

Week 15 Fixtures

Saturday 26 December 2020
Leicester 12:30 Man Utd 2-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 1-2
Arsenal 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
Man City 20:00 Newcastle 4-0
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Everton 2-1
Sunday 27 December 2020
Leeds 12:00 Burnley 1-2
West Ham 14:15 Brighton 1-2
Liverpool 16:30 West Brom 6-0
Wolves 19:15 Spurs 1-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

Saturday 26 December 2020
Leicester 12:30 Man Utd 1-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Crystal Palace2-1
Fulham 15:00 Southampton1-2
Arsenal 17:30 Chelsea0-3
Man City 20:00 Newcastle4-0
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Everton1-3
Sunday 27 December 2020
Leeds 12:00 Burnley3-1
West Ham 14:15 Brighton1-1
Liverpool 16:30 West Brom5-0
Wolves 19:15 Spurs1-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*Week 15 Fixtures*

*Saturday 26 December 2020*
Leicester 12:30 Man Utd  2-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Crystal Palace  3-1
Fulham 15:00 Southampton  0-2
Arsenal 17:30 Chelsea  0-2
Man City 20:00 Newcastle  3-0
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Everton  1-2
*Sunday 27 December 2020*
Leeds 12:00 Burnley  1-1
West Ham 14:15 Brighton  2-1
Liverpool 16:30 West Brom  4-0
Wolves 19:15 Spurs  0-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

Kattedjiron said:



			What bet places do you guys recommend for these? I'm thinking about finally betting on this season.
		
Click to expand...

each Way with a triple on a fangle dangly 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2020)

*Week 15 Fixtures*

*Saturday 26 December 2020*
Leicester 12:30 Man Utd 2-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 1-2
Arsenal 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
Man City 20:00 Newcastle 2-0
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Everton 0-2
*Sunday 27 December 2020*
Leeds 12:00 Burnley 1-0
West Ham 14:15 Brighton 2-1
Liverpool 16:30 West Brom 3-0
Wolves 19:15 Spurs 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 24, 2020)

*Saturday 26 December 2020*
Leicester 12:30 Man Utd 1-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 0-2
Arsenal 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
Man City 20:00 Newcastle 3-0
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Everton 1-1
*Sunday 27 December 2020*
Leeds 12:00 Burnley 2-1
West Ham 14:15 Brighton 2-1
Liverpool 16:30 West Brom 4-0
Wolves 19:15 Spurs 0-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*Saturday 26 December 2020*
Leicester 12:30 Man Utd 1-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 0-2
Arsenal 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
Man City 20:00 Newcastle 3-0
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Everton 1-1
*Sunday 27 December 2020*
Leeds 12:00 Burnley 2-1
West Ham 14:15 Brighton 2-1
Liverpool 16:30 West Brom 4-0
Wolves 19:15 Spurs 0-1
		
Click to expand...

Can we predict the amount of dives between grealish and zaha on Saturday? I'm going for 27


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 24, 2020)

Saturday 26 December 2020

Leicester 12:30 Man Utd 2-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 0-2
Arsenal 17:30 Chelsea 1-3
Man City 20:00 Newcastle 4-0
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Everton 0-2

Sunday 27 December 2020

Leeds 12:00 Burnley 2-0
West Ham 14:15 Brighton 1-1
Liverpool 16:30 West Brom 5-0
Wolves 19:15 Spurs 1-3


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 24, 2020)

*Week 15 Fixtures*

*Saturday 26 December 2020*
Leicester 12:30 Man Utd 2-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Arsenal 17:30 Chelsea 1-3
Man City 20:00 Newcastle 3-0
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Everton 0-2
*Sunday 27 December 2020*
Leeds 12:00 Burnley 2-1
West Ham 14:15 Brighton 2-1
Liverpool 16:30 West Brom 5-0
Wolves 19:15 Spurs 1-2


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 24, 2020)

*Week 15 Fixtures*

*Saturday 26 December 2020*
Leicester 12:30 Man Utd 1-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 1-3
Arsenal 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
Man City 20:00 Newcastle 3-0
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Everton 0-2
*Sunday 27 December 2020*
Leeds 12:00 Burnley 2-2
West Ham 14:15 Brighton 2-1
Liverpool 16:30 West Brom 4-0
Wolves 19:15 Spurs 1-2


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 24, 2020)

[QUOTE="Orikoru, *Week 15 Fixtures*

*Saturday 26 December 2020*
Leicester 12:30 Man Utd 2-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-0
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 0-2
Arsenal 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
Man City 20:00 Newcastle 3-1
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Everton 1-2
*Sunday 27 December 2020*
Leeds 12:00 Burnley 2-2
West Ham 14:15 Brighton 1-2
Liverpool 16:30 West Brom 5-1
Wolves 19:15 Spurs 1-2


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 24, 2020)

*Week 15 Fixtures*

*Saturday 26 December 2020*
Leicester 2 - 1 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1 - 1 Crystal Palace
Fulham 0 - 2 Southampton
Arsenal 0 - 2 Chelsea
Man City 3 - 1 Newcastle
Sheffield Utd 0 - 2 Everton

*Sunday 27 December 2020*
Leeds 2 - 0 Burnley
West Ham 2 - 1 Brighton
Liverpool 4 - 0 West Brom
Wolves 1 - 1 Spurs


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 24, 2020)

*Saturday 26 December 2020*
Leicester 12:30 Man Utd 0-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Fulham 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Arsenal 17:30 Chelsea 1-3
Man City 20:00 Newcastle 4-0
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Everton 0-1
*Sunday 27 December 2020*
Leeds 12:00 Burnley 4-1
West Ham 14:15 Brighton 2-0
Liverpool 16:30 West Brom 4-0
Wolves 19:15 Spurs 0-1


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 25, 2020)

Man, I didn't realise it rolls _immediately_ into a new gameweek. I'd better post week 16 as well...

*Week 16 Fixtures*

*Monday 28 December 2020*
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leicester
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa
Everton 20:00 Man City
*Tuesday 29 December 2020*
Brighton 18:00 Arsenal
Burnley 18:00 Sheffield Utd
Southampton 18:00 West Ham
West Brom 18:00 Leeds
Man Utd 20:00 Wolves
*Wednesday 30 December 2020*
Spurs 18:00 Fulham
Newcastle 20:00 Liverpool


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 25, 2020)

*Week 16 Fixtures*

*Monday 28 December 2020*
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leicester 0-2
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa.2-0
Everton 20:00 Man City 1-3
*Tuesday 29 December 2020*
Brighton 18:00 Arsenal1-2
Burnley 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1 
Southampton 18:00 West Ham_2-0
West Brom 18:00 Leeds-1-2
Man Utd 20:00 Wolves 3-1
*Wednesday 30 December 2020*
Spurs 18:00 Fulham 2-0
Newcastle 20:00 Liverpool 0 - 2


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 25, 2020)

*Week 15 Fixtures*

*Saturday 26 December 2020*
Leicester *3-2* Man Utd
Aston Villa *2-1* Crystal Palace
Fulham *1-1* Southampton
Arsenal *1-1*Chelsea
Man City *2-1 *Newcastle
Sheffield Utd *2-1* Everton

*Sunday 27 December 2020*
Leeds *2-1* Burnley
West Ham *2-1* Brighton
Liverpool *3-0* West Brom
Wolves *1-2* Spurs


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 25, 2020)

Week 15
*Saturday* 
Leicester v Man Utd 1-1
Aston Villa v Crystal Palace 1-0
Fulham v Southampton 0-2
Arsenal v Chelsea 1-3
Man City v Newcastle 3-0
Sheffield Utd v Everton 0-2
*Sunday* 
Leeds v Burnley 1-2
West Ham v Brighton 2-2
Liverpool v West Brom 4-1
Wolves v Spuds 0-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 25, 2020)

Week 16
*Monday* 
Crystal Palace v Leicester 0-2
Chelsea v Aston Villa 1-1
Everton v Man City 0-2
*Tuesday* 
Brighton v Arsenal 1-0
Burnley v Sheffield Utd 2-0
Southampton v West Ham 2-0
West Brom v Leeds 3-2
Man Utd v Wolves 1-0
*Wednesday* 
Spurs v Fulham 3-1
Newcastle v Liverpool 0-3


----------



## Piece (Dec 25, 2020)

Week 16
*Monday* 
Crystal Palace v Leicester 0-2
Chelsea v Aston Villa 2-1
Everton v Man City 1-3
*Tuesday* 
Brighton v Arsenal 1-2
Burnley v Sheffield Utd 2-1
Southampton v West Ham 1-0
West Brom v Leeds 1-2
Man Utd v Wolves 1-1
*Wednesday* 
Spurs v Fulham 2-0
Newcastle v Liverpool 0-2

Week 15
*Saturday* 
Leicester v Man Utd 0-1
Aston Villa v Crystal Palace 2-1
Fulham v Southampton 0-2
Arsenal v Chelsea 0-2
Man City v Newcastle 3-0
Sheffield Utd v Everton 0-1
*Sunday* 
Leeds v Burnley 2–1
West Ham v Brighton 3-1
Liverpool v West Brom 5-1
Wolves v Spuds 1-1


----------



## Traminator (Dec 25, 2020)

Week 16 Fixtures

Monday 28 December 2020
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leicester 2-1
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa 2-2
Everton 20:00 Man City 1-2
Tuesday 29 December 2020
Brighton 18:00 Arsenal 2-1
Burnley 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1
Southampton 18:00 West Ham 2-2
West Brom 18:00 Leeds 3-3
Man Utd 20:00 Wolves 2-2
Wednesday 30 December 2020
Spurs 18:00 Fulham 2-0
Newcastle 20:00 Liverpool 0-3


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 26, 2020)

*Week 16 Fixtures*

*Monday 28 December 2020*
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leicester 1-3
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa 3-0
Everton 20:00 Man City 1-2
*Tuesday 29 December 2020*
Brighton 18:00 Arsenal 1-1
Burnley 18:00 Sheffield Utd 0-0
Southampton 18:00 West Ham 1-1
West Brom 18:00 Leeds 1-2
Man Utd 20:00 Wolves 3-2
*Wednesday 30 December 2020*
Spurs 18:00 Fulham 3-0
Newcastle 20:00 Liverpool 1-4


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 26, 2020)

Week 16 Fixtures

Monday 28 December 2020
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leicester 1-2
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa2-1
Everton 20:00 Man City1-2
Tuesday 29 December 2020
Brighton 18:00 Arsenal2-1
Burnley 18:00 Sheffield Utd1-1
Southampton 18:00 West Ham2-1
West Brom 18:00 Leeds0-2
Man Utd 20:00 Wolves1-1
Wednesday 30 December 2020
Spurs 18:00 Fulham3-1
Newcastle 20:00 Liverpool1-4


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 26, 2020)

*Week 16 Fixtures*

*Monday 28 December 2020*
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leicester 0-2
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa 1-1
Everton 20:00 Man City 1-2
*Tuesday 29 December 2020*
Brighton 18:00 Arsenal 1-1
Burnley 18:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
Southampton 18:00 West Ham 2-1
West Brom 18:00 Leeds 2-1
Man Utd 20:00 Wolves 2-1
*Wednesday 30 December 2020*
Spurs 18:00 Fulham 3-1
Newcastle 20:00 Liverpool 1-4


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 27, 2020)

*Week 15 Standings*

I give up. Stupid game anyway.


----------



## 4LEX (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm back and Imma win it! Or at least get CL places


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 27, 2020)

*Week 16 *

*Monday 28 December 2020*
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leicester 0-2
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa 2-2
Everton 20:00 Man City 0-1
*Tuesday 29 December 2020*
Brighton 18:00 Arsenal 1-3
Burnley 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1
Southampton 18:00 West Ham 2-1
West Brom 18:00 Leeds 1-1
Man Utd 20:00 Wolves 3-2
*Wednesday 30 December 2020*
Spurs 18:00 Fulham 2-1
Newcastle 20:00 Liverpool 0-2


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 27, 2020)

*Week 16 Fixtures*

*Monday 28 December 2020*
Crystal Palace *1-3 *Leicester
Chelsea  *1-2*Aston Villa
Everton *0-3*Man City
*Tuesday 29 December 2020*
Brighton _*2-1*_Arsenal
Burnley *2-0* Sheffield Utd
Southampton *3-1* West Ham
West Brom *2-0* Leeds
Man Utd *3-1 *Wolves
*Wednesday 30 December 2020*
Spurs *3-1* Fulham
Newcastle *0-3*  Liverpool


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*Week 15 Standings*

I give up. Stupid game anyway.

View attachment 34193

Click to expand...

No mention of Tashyboy smashing it for the first time ever, Ave got me open top bus ready. Although that’s cancelled for 10 days, gotta isolate 😣


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 28, 2020)

*Monday 28 December 2020*
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leicester 0-2
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa 2-0
Everton 20:00 Man City 1-1
*Tuesday 29 December 2020*
Brighton 18:00 Arsenal 1-1
Burnley 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-0
Southampton 18:00 West Ham 2-0
West Brom 18:00 Leeds 1-2
Man Utd 20:00 Wolves 3-1
*Wednesday 30 December 2020*
Spurs 18:00 Fulham 2-0
Newcastle 20:00 Liverpool 0-2


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 28, 2020)

Monday 28 December 2020

Crystal Palace 15:00 Leicester 1-1
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa 2-1
Everton 20:00 Man City 1-0

Tuesday 29 December 2020
Brighton 18:00 Arsenal 0-2
Burnley 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1
Southampton 18:00 West Ham 2-1
West Brom 18:00 Leeds 1-0
Man Utd 20:00 Wolves 3-0

Wednesday 30 December 2020
Spurs 18:00 Fulham 4-1
Newcastle 20:00 Liverpool 3-1


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 28, 2020)

*Monday 28 December 2020*
Crystal Palace 0 - 2 Leicester
Chelsea 2 - 1 Aston Villa 
Everton 1 - 2 Man City

*Tuesday 29 December 2020*
Brighton 0 - 2 Arsenal
Burnley 2 - 0 Sheffield Utd
Southampton 1 - 0 West Ham
West Brom 1 - 3 Leeds
Man Utd 1 - 1 Wolves

*Wednesday 30 December 2020*
Spurs 2 - 0 Fulham
Newcastle 0 -2 Liverpool


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 28, 2020)

Monday 28 December 2020

Crystal Palace 15:00 Leicester 0-2
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa 2-1
Everton 20:00 Man City 1-1

Tuesday 29 December 2020
Brighton 18:00 Arsenal 2-1
Burnley 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-0
Southampton 18:00 West Ham 2-2
West Brom 18:00 Leeds 0-2
Man Utd 20:00 Wolves 3-0

Wednesday 30 December 2020
Spurs 18:00 Fulham 2-0
Newcastle 20:00 Liverpool 0-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 28, 2020)

*Week 16 Fixtures*

*Monday 28 December 2020*
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leicester  0-2
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa  2-1
Everton 20:00 Man City  1-1
*Tuesday 29 December 2020*
Brighton 18:00 Arsenal 1-1
Burnley 18:00 Sheffield Utd  2-0
Southampton 18:00 West Ham  1-1
West Brom 18:00 Leeds  0-1
Man Utd 20:00 Wolves  2-0
*Wednesday 30 December 2020*
Spurs 18:00 Fulham  3-1
Newcastle 20:00 Liverpool 1-3


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2020)

*Week 16*

*Monday 28 December 2020*
Crystal Palace 15:00 Leicester 0-2
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa 2-0
Everton 20:00 Man City 1-1
*Tuesday 29 December 2020*
Brighton 18:00 Arsenal 1-2
Burnley 18:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0
Southampton 18:00 West Ham 2-1
West Brom 18:00 Leeds 1-1
Man Utd 20:00 Wolves 21
*Wednesday 30 December 2020*
Spurs 18:00 Fulham 3-0
Newcastle 20:00 Liverpool 0-2


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 28, 2020)

4LEX said:



			I'm back and Imma win it! Or at least get CL places 

Click to expand...

He says this and doesn't actually post any predictions..


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 28, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Great to see I'm now flying above 4 blokes who can't be arsed and one who's banned 🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

Who was banned?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 28, 2020)

Traminator said:



			🐠
		
Click to expand...

Oh really?? Wow.


----------



## 4LEX (Dec 30, 2020)

*Wednesday 30 December 2020*
Spurs 2 - 0 Fulham
Newcastle 0 -2 Liverpool


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Oh really?? Wow.
		
Click to expand...

Try and keep up


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 30, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Try and keep up
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure they don't publish a list of who's been banned and when.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I'm pretty sure they don't publish a list of who's been banned and when. 

Click to expand...

Which is a shame 😁


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 30, 2020)

Right here's week 17, whether they get played or not remains to be seen I guess...

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Friday 1 January 2021*
Everton 17:30 West Ham
Man Utd 20:00 Aston Villa
*Saturday 2 January 2021*
Spurs 12:30 Leeds
Crystal Palace 15:00 Sheffield Utd
Brighton 17:30 Wolves
West Brom 20:00 Arsenal
*Sunday 3 January 2021*
Burnley 12:00 Fulham
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester
Chelsea 16:30 Man City
*Monday 4 January 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Liverpool


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 30, 2020)

Friday 1 January 2021
Everton 17:30 West Ham 2-0
Man Utd 20:00 Aston Villa 1-1

Saturday 2 January 2021
Spurs 12:30 Leeds 2-3
Crystal Palace 15:00 Sheffield Utd 1-0
Brighton 17:30 Wolves 0-1
West Brom 20:00 Arsenal 0-2

Sunday 3 January 2021
Burnley 12:00 Fulham 0-0
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester 1-3
Chelsea 16:30 Man City 1-2

Monday 4 January 2021
Southampton 20:00 Liverpool 1-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 30, 2020)

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Friday 1 January 2021*
Everton 17:30 West Ham 1-1
Man Utd 20:00 Aston Villa 2-1
*Saturday 2 January 2021*
Spurs 12:30 Leeds 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0
Brighton 17:30 Wolves 1-3
West Brom 20:00 Arsenal 1-1
*Sunday 3 January 2021*
Burnley 12:00 Fulham 1-2
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester 1-3
Chelsea 16:30 Man City 1-2
*Monday 4 January 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Liverpool 1-3


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Right here's week 17, whether they get played or not remains to be seen I guess...

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Friday 1 January 2021*
Everton 17:30 West Ham
Man Utd 20:00 Aston Villa
*Saturday 2 January 2021*
Spurs 12:30 Leeds
Crystal Palace 15:00 Sheffield Utd
Brighton 17:30 Wolves
West Brom 20:00 Arsenal
*Sunday 3 January 2021*
Burnley 12:00 Fulham
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester
Chelsea 16:30 Man City
*Monday 4 January 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Liverpool
		
Click to expand...

Do you save our scores for the games or do we need to re submit?


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Week 17 Fixtures

Friday 1 January 2021
Everton 17:30 West Ham 2-1
Man Utd 20:00 Aston Villa1-1
Saturday 2 January 2021
Spurs 12:30 Leeds1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Sheffield Utd2-1
Brighton 17:30 Wolves1-2
West Brom 20:00 Arsenal1-3

Sunday 3 January 2021
Burnley 12:00 Fulham2-1
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester1-2
Chelsea 16:30 Man City1-2
Monday 4 January 2021
Southampton 20:00 Liverpool1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 30, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Do you save our scores for the games or do we need to re submit?
		
Click to expand...

I will have it saved, if a game gets rescheduled and you haven't re-predicted it, I'll go back and get the old one. But you'd probably redo it wouldn't you?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I will have it saved, if a game gets rescheduled and you haven't re-predicted it, I'll go back and get the old one. But you'd probably redo it wouldn't you?
		
Click to expand...

I prob will but just checking incase I miss it

Thanks for the info 🙂


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 30, 2020)

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Friday 1 January 2021*
Everton 17:30 West Ham 2-0
Man Utd 20:00 Aston Villa 3-2
*Saturday 2 January 2021*
Spurs 12:30 Leeds 2-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Sheffield Utd 1-0
Brighton 17:30 Wolves 0-1
West Brom 20:00 Arsenal 0-2
*Sunday 3 January 2021*
Burnley 12:00 Fulham 0-0
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester 0-2
Chelsea 16:30 Man City 1-1
*Monday 4 January 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Liverpool 0-2


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 30, 2020)

*Week 16 Standings*

Another week to forget. Although only 8 fixtures in the end.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 30, 2020)

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Friday 1 January 2021*
Everton 17:30 West Ham 2-1
Man Utd 20:00 Aston Villa 2-2
*Saturday 2 January 2021*
Spurs 12:30 Leeds 2-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Wolves 1-1
West Brom 20:00 Arsenal 1-2
*Sunday 3 January 2021*
Burnley 12:00 Fulham 1-0
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester 0-2
Chelsea 16:30 Man City 1-2
*Monday 4 January 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Liverpool 1-1


----------



## Traminator (Dec 30, 2020)

Week 17 Fixtures

Friday 1 January 2021
Everton 17:30 West Ham 2-1
Man Utd 20:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Saturday 2 January 2021
Spurs 12:30 Leeds 3-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Sheffield Utd 3-0
Brighton 17:30 Wolves 1-2
West Brom 20:00 Arsenal 1-2
Sunday 3 January 2021
Burnley 12:00 Fulham 1-1
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester 1-2
Chelsea 16:30 Man City 2-0
Monday 4 January 2021
Southampton 20:00 Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			How did the follow up week go?
😉
		
Click to expand...

*checks league table*

That's some big talk from you.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*Week 16 Standings*

Another week to forget. Although only 8 fixtures in the end.

View attachment 34238

Click to expand...

Jesus Christ I’m dropping down quicker than Grealish on a football pitch.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

Traminator said:



			How did the follow up week go?
😉
		
Click to expand...

Honeymoon didn’t last long, just seen it 😂😂


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 31, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Right here's week 17, whether they get played or not remains to be seen I guess...

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Friday 1 January 2021*
Everton 17:30 West Ham  2-1
Man Utd 20:00 Aston Villa  2-0
*Saturday 2 January 2021*
Spurs 12:30 Leeds  3-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Sheffield Utd  2-1
Brighton 17:30 Wolves  1-1
West Brom 20:00 Arsenal 0-2
*Sunday 3 January 2021*
Burnley 12:00 Fulham  1-0
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester  0-2
Chelsea 16:30 Man City  1-1
*Monday 4 January 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Liverpool 2-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 31, 2020)

*Friday*
Everton v West Ham 2-2
Man U v Aston Villa 1-2
*Saturday* 
Spurs v Leeds 4-2
Crystal Palace v Sheffield Utd 2-0
Brighton v Wolves 1-1
West Brom v Arsenal 1-0
*Sunday* 
Burnley v Fulham 2-1
Newcastle v Leicester 1-2
Chelsea v Man City 1-3
*Monday* 
Southampton v Liverpool 1-3


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 31, 2020)

*Friday 1 January 2021*
Everton 17:30 West Ham 2-0
Man Utd 20:00 Aston Villa 2-1
*Saturday 2 January 2021*
Spurs 12:30 Leeds 3-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Sheffield Utd 1-0
Brighton 17:30 Wolves 1-2
West Brom 20:00 Arsenal 0-1
*Sunday 3 January 2021*
Burnley 12:00 Fulham 1-0
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester 0-2
Chelsea 16:30 Man City 1-1
*Monday 4 January 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Liverpool 1-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2020)

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Friday 1 January 2021*
Everton 17:30 West Ham 2-0
Man Utd 20:00 Aston Villa 2-1
*Saturday 2 January 2021*
Spurs 12:30 Leeds 1-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Sheffield Utd 0-0
Brighton 17:30 Wolves 1-1
West Brom 20:00 Arsenal 1-2
*Sunday 3 January 2021*
Burnley 12:00 Fulham 1-1
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester 0-2
Chelsea 16:30 Man City 1-2
*Monday 4 January 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Piece (Dec 31, 2020)

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Friday 1 January 2021*
Everton 17:30 West Ham 2-0
Man Utd 20:00 Aston Villa 2-0
*Saturday 2 January 2021*
Spurs 12:30 Leeds 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Sheffield Utd 1-2
Brighton 17:30 Wolves 0-2
West Brom 20:00 Arsenal 0-3
*Sunday 3 January 2021*
Burnley 12:00 Fulham 2-1
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester 0-1
Chelsea 16:30 Man City 1-1
*Monday 4 January 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Liverpool 1-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 31, 2020)

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Friday 1 January 2021*
Everton 17:30 West Ham 2-0
Man Utd 20:00 Aston Villa 3-2
*Saturday 2 January 2021*
Spurs 12:30 Leeds 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0
Brighton 17:30 Wolves 1-2
West Brom 20:00 Arsenal 0-2
*Sunday 3 January 2021*
Burnley 12:00 Fulham 1-1
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester 0-2
Chelsea 16:30 Man City 2-2
*Monday 4 January 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 1, 2021)

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Friday 1 January 2021*
Everton 17:30 West Ham 2-0
Man Utd 20:00 Aston Villa 2-0
*Saturday 2 January 2021*
Spurs 12:30 Leeds 3-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1
Brighton 17:30 Wolves 1-2
West Brom 20:00 Arsenal 0-2
*Sunday 3 January 2021*
Burnley 12:00 Fulham 1-0
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester 0-2
Chelsea 16:30 Man City 1-2
*Monday 4 January 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Liverpool 0-2


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 1, 2021)

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Friday 1 January 2021*
Everton 1 - 1 West Ham
Man Utd 1 - 2 Aston Villa

*Saturday 2 January 2021*
Spurs 2 - 1 Leeds
Crystal Palace 1 - 0 Sheffield Utd 
Brighton 1 - 2 Wolves
West Brom 0 - 2 Arsenal

*Sunday 3 January 2021*
Burnley 2 - 0 Fulham
Newcastle 1 - 2 Leicester
Chelsea 1 - 1 Man City

*Monday 4 January 2021*
Southampton 0 - 2 Liverpool


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2021)

*Week 17 Fixtures*

*Friday 1 January 2021*
Everton *1-2 *West Ham
Man Utd *2-2 *Aston Villa

*Saturday 2 January 2021*
Spurs *3-0*Leeds
Crystal Palace *2-1 *Sheffield Utd
Brighton *1-2 *Wolves
West Brom *1-2* Arsenal

*Sunday 3 January 2021*
Burnley *1-1 *Fulham
Newcastle *1-3* Leicester
Chelsea *2-1* Man City

*Monday 4 January 2021*
Southampton *1-3 *Liverpool


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 1, 2021)

*Saturday 2 January 2021*
Spurs *2-1*Leeds
Crystal Palace *2-1 *Sheffield Utd
Brighton *1-0*Wolves
West Brom *1-2* Arsenal

*Sunday 3 January 2021*
Burnley *1-1 *Fulham
Newcastle 0*-3* Leicester
Chelsea 1-*1* Man City

*Monday 4 January 2021*
Southampton 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 3, 2021)

*FIXTURES*

There's a whole bunch of games coming for like ten days in a row, so I'm just going to post the two gameweeks at once and chop them where the weekend comes in. Not sure how else to do it really.


*WEEK 18
Tuesday 12 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Newcastle
Burnley 20:15 Man Utd
Wolves 20:15 Everton
*Wednesday 13 January 2021*
Man City 18:00 Brighton
Aston Villa 20:15 Spurs
*Thursday 14 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace
*Friday 15 January 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea

*WEEK 19
Saturday 16 January 2021*
Wolves 12:30 West Brom
Leeds 15:00 Brighton
West Ham 15:00 Burnley
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton
Leicester 20:00 Southampton
*Sunday 17 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Spurs
Liverpool 16:30 Man Utd
Man City 19:15 Crystal Palace
*Monday 18 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Newcastle
*Tuesday 19 January 2021*
West Ham 18:00 West Brom
Leicester 20:15 Chelsea
*Wednesday 20 January 2021*
Leeds 18:00 Southampton
Fulham 20:15 Man Utd
Man City 20:15 Aston Villa
*Thursday 21 January 2021*
Liverpool 20:00 Burnley


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 3, 2021)

WEEK 18
Tuesday 12 January 2021
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Newcastle1-1
Burnley 20:15 Man Utd 1-2
Wolves 20:15 Everton2-1
Wednesday 13 January 2021
Man City 18:00 Brighton4-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Spurs1-1
Thursday 14 January 2021
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace1-1
Friday 15 January 2021
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea1-3

WEEK 19
Saturday 16 January 2021
Wolves 12:30 West Brom2-0
Leeds 15:00 Brighton2-1
West Ham 15:00 Burnley2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton1-1
Leicester 20:00 Southampton1-1
Sunday 17 January 2021
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Spurs0-2
Liverpool 16:30 Man Utd1-1
Man City 19:15 Crystal Palace3-1
Monday 18 January 2021
Arsenal 20:00 Newcastle2-0
Tuesday 19 January 2021
West Ham 18:00 West Brom2-0
Leicester 20:15 Chelsea2-1
Wednesday 20 January 2021
Leeds 18:00 Southampton1-1
Fulham 20:15 Man Utd0-2
Man City 20:15 Aston Villa2-0
Thursday 21 January 2021
Liverpool 20:00 Burnley3-0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 3, 2021)

*WEEK 18
Tuesday 12 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Newcastle 0-2
Burnley 20:15 Man Utd 0-2
Wolves 20:15 Everton 2-1
*Wednesday 13 January 2021*
Man City 18:00 Brighton 4-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Spurs 2-2
*Thursday 14 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
*Friday 15 January 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 0-3

*WEEK 19
Saturday 16 January 2021*
Wolves 12:30 West Brom 3-0
Leeds 15:00 Brighton 4-1
West Ham 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton 2-1
Leicester 20:00 Southampton 3-1
*Sunday 17 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Spurs 0-3
Liverpool 16:30 Man Utd 2-2
Man City 19:15 Crystal Palace 3-0
*Monday 18 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Newcastle 2-1
*Tuesday 19 January 2021*
West Ham 18:00 West Brom 1-0
Leicester 20:15 Chelsea 2-2
*Wednesday 20 January 2021*
Leeds 18:00 Southampton 3-2
Fulham 20:15 Man Utd 0-3
Man City 20:15 Aston Villa 3-2
*Thursday 21 January 2021*
Liverpool 20:00 Burnley 5-0


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2021)

*WEEK 18
Tuesday 12 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Newcastle 0-1
Burnley 20:15 Man Utd 0-2
Wolves 20:15 Everton 1-1
*Wednesday 13 January 2021*
Man City 18:00 Brighton 4-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Spurs 1-2
*Thursday 14 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
*Friday 15 January 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 0-3

*WEEK 19
Saturday 16 January 2021*
Wolves 12:30 West Brom 2-0
Leeds 15:00 Brighton 3-0
West Ham 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton 1-0
Leicester 20:00 Southampton 2-1
*Sunday 17 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Spurs 0-3
Liverpool 16:30 Man Utd 2-1
Man City 19:15 Crystal Palace 3-0
*Monday 18 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Newcastle 2-1
*Tuesday 19 January 2021*
West Ham 18:00 West Brom 1-0
Leicester 20:15 Chelsea 1-1
*Wednesday 20 January 2021*
Leeds 18:00 Southampton 2-1
Fulham 20:15 Man Utd 0-3
Man City 20:15 Aston Villa 2-1
*Thursday 21 January 2021*
Liverpool 20:00 Burnley 4-0


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 3, 2021)

*WEEK 18
Tuesday 12 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Newcastle 1-2
Burnley 20:15 Man Utd 0-2
Wolves 20:15 Everton 2-2
*Wednesday 13 January 2021*
Man City 18:00 Brighton 3-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Spurs 1-2
*Thursday 14 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
*Friday 15 January 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 1-3

*WEEK 19
Saturday 16 January 2021*
Wolves 12:30 West Brom 3-1
Leeds 15:00 Brighton 2-1
West Ham 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton 2-1
Leicester 20:00 Southampton 2-2
*Sunday 17 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Spurs 0-3
Liverpool 16:30 Man Utd 2-1
Man City 19:15 Crystal Palace 3-1

*Monday 18 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Newcastle 2-1

*Tuesday 19 January 2021*
West Ham 18:00 West Brom 3-1
Leicester 20:15 Chelsea 2-1

*Wednesday 20 January 2021*
Leeds 18:00 Southampton 1-2
Fulham 20:15 Man Utd 0-2
Man City 20:15 Aston Villa 2-1

*Thursday 21 January 2021*
Liverpool 20:00 Burnley 2-0


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 3, 2021)

*WEEK 18*

*Tuesday 12 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd *1-0 *Newcastle
Burnley *1-3 *Man Utd
Wolves *2-1 *Everton

*Wednesday 13 January 2021*
Man City* 4-1* Brighton
Aston Villa *1-2 *Spurs

*Thursday 14 January 2021*
Arsenal *3-1* Crystal Palace

*Friday 15 January 2021*
Fulham* 1-2* Chelsea


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 4, 2021)

*WEEK 18
Tuesday 12 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Newcastle 1:2
Burnley 20:15 Man Utd 0-3
Wolves 20:15 Everton 1-2
*Wednesday 13 January 2021*
Man City 18:00 Brighton 1-1
Aston Villa 20:15 Spurs 0-2
*Thursday 14 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-2
*Friday 15 January 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 0-3

*WEEK 19
Saturday 16 January 2021*
Wolves 12:30 West Brom 2-0
Leeds 15:00 Brighton 2-4
West Ham 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton 0-2
Leicester 20:00 Southampton 2-2
*Sunday 17 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Spurs 0-4
Liverpool 16:30 Man Utd 1-1
Man City 19:15 Crystal Palace 6-0
*Monday 18 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Newcastle 2-0
*Tuesday 19 January 2021*
West Ham 18:00 West Brom 2-0
Leicester 20:15 Chelsea 2-2
*Wednesday 20 January 2021*
Leeds 18:00 Southampton 1-2
Fulham 20:15 Man Utd 0-3
Man City 20:15 Aston Villa 5-2
*Thursday 21 January 2021*
Liverpool 20:00 Burnley 3-0


----------



## Hogieefc (Jan 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*FIXTURES*

There's a whole bunch of games coming for like ten days in a row, so I'm just going to post the two gameweeks at once and chop them where the weekend comes in. Not sure how else to do it really.


*WEEK 18
Tuesday 12 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Newcastle  1-0
Burnley 20:15 Man Utd  1-2
Wolves 20:15 Everton  1-1
*Wednesday 13 January 2021*
Man City 18:00 Brighton  3-1
Aston Villa 20:15 Spurs  2-2
*Thursday 14 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace  2-0
*Friday 15 January 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea  1-2

*WEEK 19
Saturday 16 January 2021*
Wolves 12:30 West Brom  2-0
Leeds 15:00 Brighton  2-0
West Ham 15:00 Burnley  2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton  1-1
Leicester 20:00 Southampton 2-1
*Sunday 17 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Spurs  0-3
Liverpool 16:30 Man Utd  2-0
Man City 19:15 Crystal Palace  3-0
*Monday 18 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Newcastle 2-1
*Tuesday 19 January 2021*
West Ham 18:00 West Brom  2-0
Leicester 20:15 Chelsea  3-1
*Wednesday 20 January 2021*
Leeds 18:00 Southampton 1-2
Fulham 20:15 Man Utd  0-3
Man City 20:15 Aston Villa  2-1
*Thursday 21 January 2021*
Liverpool 20:00 Burnley  3-0
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2021)

*Week 17 Standings*

Pauljames is upsetting the applecart... Fade and Die with a strong week as well. Good week for the Spammers I guess!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*Week 17 Standings*

Pauljames is upsetting the applecart... Fade and Die with a strong week as well. Good week for the Spammers I guess!

View attachment 34313

Click to expand...

Shhh I'm going under the radar!


----------



## Traminator (Jan 5, 2021)

WEEK 18
Tuesday 12 January 2021
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Newcastle 1-1 
Burnley 20:15 Man Utd 2-1
Wolves 20:15 Everton 2-1
Wednesday 13 January 2021
Man City 18:00 Brighton 4-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Spurs 2-2
Thursday 14 January 2021
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Friday 15 January 2021
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 1-2

WEEK 19
Saturday 16 January 2021
Wolves 12:30 West Brom 3-1
Leeds 15:00 Brighton 2-2
West Ham 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton 3-1
Leicester 20:00 Southampton 1-1
Sunday 17 January 2021
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Spurs 0-3
Liverpool 16:30 Man Utd 2-0
Man City 19:15 Crystal Palace 3-1
Monday 18 January 2021
Arsenal 20:00 Newcastle 2-0
Tuesday 19 January 2021
West Ham 18:00 West Brom 2-0
Leicester 20:15 Chelsea 2-1
Wednesday 20 January 2021
Leeds 18:00 Southampton 1-2
Fulham 20:15 Man Utd 0-1
Man City 20:15 Aston Villa 2-1
Thursday 21 January 2021
Liverpool 20:00 Burnley 5-0


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 5, 2021)

*WEEK 18
Tuesday 12 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 0 - 2 Newcastle
Burnley 1 - 2 Man Utd
Wolves 1 - 2 Everton

*Wednesday 13 January 2021*
Man City 3 - 0 Brighton
Aston Villa 1 - 2 Spurs

*Thursday 14 January 2021*
Arsenal 2 - 1 Crystal Palace

*Friday 15 January 2021*
Fulham 1 - 3 Chelsea


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 6, 2021)

WEEK 18
Tuesday 12 January 2021
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Newcastle 1-0
Burnley 20:15 Man Utd 0-2
Wolves 20:15 Everton 2-1

Wednesday 13 January 2021
Man City 18:00 Brighton 3-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Spurs 2-2

Thursday 14 January 2021
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-0

Friday 15 January 2021
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 0-3


----------



## Hogieefc (Jan 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*FIXTURES*

There's a whole bunch of games coming for like ten days in a row, so I'm just going to post the two gameweeks at once and chop them where the weekend comes in. Not sure how else to do it really.


*WEEK 18
Tuesday 12 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Newcastle  1-1
Burnley 20:15 Man Utd  0-2
Wolves 20:15 Everton  1-1
*Wednesday 13 January 2021*
Man City 18:00 Brighton  3-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Spurs  0-1
*Thursday 14 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace  2-0
*Friday 15 January 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea  0-2

*WEEK 19
Saturday 16 January 2021*
Wolves 12:30 West Brom  2-0
Leeds 15:00 Brighton2-1
West Ham 15:00 Burnley  1-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton  1-1
Leicester 20:00 Southampton  0-0
*Sunday 17 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Spurs  0-3
Liverpool 16:30 Man Utd  2-1
Man City 19:15 Crystal Palace  3-1
*Monday 18 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Newcastle  2-0
*Tuesday 19 January 2021*
West Ham 18:00 West Brom  3-1
Leicester 20:15 Chelsea  2-0
*Wednesday 20 January 2021*
Leeds 18:00 Southampton
Fulham 20:15 Man Utd
Man City 20:15 Aston Villa
*Thursday 21 January 2021*
Liverpool 20:00 Burnley
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 11, 2021)

*PLEASE NOTE: Apparently Villa v Spurs has been cancelled and it's been replaced by Spurs v Fulham. I will use the predictions you put in for the original game if you don't get round to predicting it in time for Wednesday. But for the rest of that's a new fixture:*

*Wednesday 13 January*
Spurs 20:15 Fulham


Another note - annoyingly Fulham v Chelsea has been pushed one day later, which for my purposes puts it in Week 19 rather than 18. But I guess that's for me to worry about and not you. 

*Edit: Villa v Burnley has moved as well. *Sigh.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2021)

As a Fulham fan can I put a score in?

*Wednesday 13 January*
Spurs 20:15 Fulham 3-1
Man City 18:00 Brighton 3-0


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 11, 2021)

*Wednesday 13 January*
Spurs 20:15 Fulham 3-1


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 11, 2021)

Everything's gone to pot so here's the full revised list. Red means a new game, green just means it moved days.

*WEEK 18
Tuesday 12 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Newcastle
Burnley 20:15 Man Utd
Wolves 20:15 Everton
*Wednesday 13 January 2021*
Man City 18:00 Brighton
Aston Villa 20:15 Spurs
Spurs 20:15 Fulham
*Thursday 14 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace
*Friday 15 January 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea

*WEEK 19
Saturday 16 January 2021*
Wolves 12:30 West Brom
Leeds 15:00 Brighton
West Ham 15:00 Burnley
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton
Fulham 17:30 Chelsea
Leicester 20:00 Southampton
*Sunday 17 January 2021*
Aston Villa 12:00 Everton
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Spurs
Liverpool 16:30 Man Utd
Man City 19:15 Crystal Palace
*Monday 18 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Newcastle
*Tuesday 19 January 2021*
West Ham 18:00 West Brom
Leicester 20:15 Chelsea
*Wednesday 20 January 2021*
Leeds 18:00 Southampton
Fulham 20:15 Man Utd
Man City 20:15 Aston Villa
*Thursday 21 January 2021*
Liverpool 20:00 Burnley


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Everything's gone to pot so here's the full revised list. Red means a new game, green just means it moved days.
		
Click to expand...

Orikoru. Can you scratch my original and I'll submit this

*WEEK 18
Tuesday 12 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Newcastle 1-1
Burnley 20:15 Man Utd 0-2
Wolves 20:15 Everton 1-1
*Wednesday 13 January 2021*
Man City 18:00 Brighton 3-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Spurs
Spurs 20:15 Fulham 3-0
*Thursday 14 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
*Friday 15 January 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea

*WEEK 19
Saturday 16 January 2021*
Wolves 12:30 West Brom 2-0
Leeds 15:00 Brighton 3-0
West Ham 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton
Fulham 17:30 Chelsea 1-2
Leicester 20:00 Southampton 1-1
*Sunday 17 January 2021*
Aston Villa 12:00 Everton 1-0
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Spurs 0-2
Liverpool 16:30 Man Utd 2-1
Man City 19:15 Crystal Palace 4-0
*Monday 18 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Newcastle 2-1
*Tuesday 19 January 2021*
West Ham 18:00 West Brom 1-0
Leicester 20:15 Chelsea 1-2
*Wednesday 20 January 2021*
Leeds 18:00 Southampton 2-2
Fulham 20:15 Man Utd 1-1
Man City 20:15 Aston Villa 2-1
*Thursday 21 January 2021*
Liverpool 20:00 Burnley


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 11, 2021)

Ok now for my predictions which I haven't actually done!

*WEEK 18
Tuesday 12 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Newcastle 1-0
Burnley 20:15 Man Utd 0-2
Wolves 20:15 Everton 2-1
*Wednesday 13 January 2021*
Man City 18:00 Brighton 3-0
Spurs 20:15 Fulham 2-0
*Thursday 14 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0

*WEEK 19
Saturday 16 January 2021*
Wolves 12:30 West Brom 2-0
Leeds 15:00 Brighton 3-2
West Ham 15:00 Burnley 0-1
Fulham 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
Leicester 20:00 Southampton 2-2
*Sunday 17 January 2021*
Aston Villa 12:00 Everton 0-2
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Spurs 0-1
Liverpool 16:30 Man Utd 1-1
Man City 19:15 Crystal Palace 3-0
*Monday 18 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Newcastle 2-1
*Tuesday 19 January 2021*
West Ham 18:00 West Brom 2-1
Leicester 20:15 Chelsea 2-1
*Wednesday 20 January 2021*
Leeds 18:00 Southampton 1-2
Fulham 20:15 Man Utd 0-2
Man City 20:15 Aston Villa 2-1
*Thursday 21 January 2021*
Liverpool 20:00 Burnley 3-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 12, 2021)

*WEEK 18
Tuesday* 
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Newcastle 1-1
Burnley 20:15 Man Utd 0-3
Wolves 20:15 Everton 3-2
*Wednesday* 
Man City 18:00 Brighton 4-0
Spurs 20:15 Fulham 3-0
*Thursday* 
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0

*WEEK 19
Saturday* 
Wolves 12:30 West Brom 2-2
Leeds 15:00 Brighton 2-0
West Ham 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Fulham 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
Leicester 20:00 Southampton 2-1
*Sunday* 
Aston Villa 12:00 Everton 2-1
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Spurs 1-3
Liverpool 16:30 Man Utd 2-2
Man City 19:15 Crystal Palace 3-0
*Monday* 
Arsenal 20:00 Newcastle 2-1
*Tuesday* 
West Ham 18:00 West Brom 2-0
Leicester 20:15 Chelsea 3-0
*Wednesday* 
Leeds 18:00 Southampton 2-2
Fulham 20:15 Man Utd 1-3
Man City 20:15 Aston Villa 3-2
*Thursday* 
Liverpool 20:00 Burnley 3-0


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 12, 2021)

*Wednesday 13 January*
Spurs 3 - 0 Fulham


----------



## Hogieefc (Jan 12, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*PLEASE NOTE: Apparently Villa v Spurs has been cancelled and it's been replaced by Spurs v Fulham. I will use the predictions you put in for the original game if you don't get round to predicting it in time for Wednesday. But for the rest of that's a new fixture:*

*Wednesday 13 January*
Spurs 20:15 Fulham  3-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Piece (Jan 12, 2021)

*WEEK 18
Tuesday 12 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd - Newcastle too late...1-1
Burnley 1-3 Man Utd
Wolves 2-1 Everton
*Wednesday 13 January 2021*
Man City 5-0 Brighton
Aston Villa 20:15 Spurs
Spurs 4-1 Fulham
*Thursday 14 January 2021*
Arsenal 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Friday 15 January 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

Spurs 3-0 Fulham


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 12, 2021)

WEEK 18

Tuesday 12 January 2021
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Newcastle 1-0
Burnley 20:15 Man Utd 0-2
Wolves 20:15 Everton 2-1

Wednesday 13 January 2021
Man City 18:00 Brighton 3-0
Spurs 20:15 Fulham 4-0

Thursday 14 January 2021
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-0


WEEK 19

Saturday 16 January 2021
Wolves 12:30 West Brom 3-1
Leeds 15:00 Brighton 2-2
West Ham 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Fulham 17:30 Chelsea 0-3
Leicester 20:00 Southampton 2-1

Sunday 17 January 2021
Aston Villa 12:00 Everton 0-1
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Spurs 0-2
Liverpool 16:30 Man Utd 1-1
Man City 19:15 Crystal Palace 3-1

Monday 18 January 2021
Arsenal 20:00 Newcastle 2-0

Tuesday 19 January 2021
West Ham 18:00 West Brom 1-0
Leicester 20:15 Chelsea 1-0

Wednesday 20 January 2021
Leeds 18:00 Southampton 1-2
Fulham 20:15 Man Utd 0-2
Man City 20:15 Aston Villa. 3-1

Thursday 21 January 2021
Liverpool 20:00 Burnley 4-0

Fixture Changes & Week 19 added.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 12, 2021)

*WEEK 18
Tuesday 12 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd  Newcastle
Burnley *1-3* Man Utd
Wolves *2-0 *Everton

*Wednesday 13 January 2021*
Man City *4-1* Brighton
Aston Villa *1-1*Spurs

*Thursday 14 January 2021*
Arsenal *2-0* Crystal Palace

*Friday 15 January 2021*
Fulham *1-2 *Chelsea


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 12, 2021)

*Tuesday 12 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Newcastle
Burnley 20:15 Man Utd
Wolves 20:15 Everton
*Wednesday 13 January 2021*
Man City 18:00 Brighton 3-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Spurs 1-2
Spurs 20:15 Fulham 3-0
*Thursday 14 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
*Friday 15 January 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 0-2

*WEEK 19
Saturday 16 January 2021*
Wolves 12:30 West Brom 2-1
Leeds 15:00 Brighton 3-2
West Ham 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton 2-1
Fulham 17:30 Chelsea 1-2
Leicester 20:00 Southampton 2-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 12, 2021)

*Wednesday 13 January*
Spurs 20:15 Fulham 3-0


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2021)

Villa v Everton and Leeds v Southampton both cancelled from the next gameweek now.   Leeds one is not for Covid, it's because Southampton have an FA Cup game instead I think.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Villa v Everton and Leeds v Southampton both cancelled from the next gameweek now.   Leeds one is not for Covid, it's because Southampton have an FA Cup game instead I think.
		
Click to expand...

On FF I got villa playing city and Newcastle next week


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			On FF I got villa playing city and Newcastle next week
		
Click to expand...

Ah yeah, Villa Newcastle has been put in for Saturday 23rd so it's two days after the last game I had of week 19. Literally a random game on it's own - then a new gameweek Tues-Thurs. I'll have to tap Villa Newcastle on the end of week 19 I guess.



*WEEK 19 ADDITIONAL FIXTURE
Saturday 23 January*
Aston Villa 20:00 Newcastle


Edit: the OP has the full current fixtures for week 19 as it stands - until they change it again.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ah yeah, Villa Newcastle has been put in for Saturday 23rd so it's two days after the last game I had of week 19. Literally a random game on it's own - then a new gameweek Tues-Thurs. I'll have to tap Villa Newcastle on the end of week 19 I guess.



*WEEK 19 ADDITIONAL FIXTURE
Saturday 23 January*
Aston Villa 20:00 Newcastle


Edit: the OP has the full current fixtures for week 19 as it stands - until they change it again.
		
Click to expand...

I'll go 3-1 to villa .. however I'll check the post soon that I've actually got it all down lol must be a nightmare


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

WEEK 19 ADDITIONAL FIXTURE
Saturday 23 January
Aston Villa 20:00 Newcastle 3-0

hope to god am up to date with the changes 🤔


----------



## Hogieefc (Jan 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ah yeah, Villa Newcastle has been put in for Saturday 23rd so it's two days after the last game I had of week 19. Literally a random game on it's own - then a new gameweek Tues-Thurs. I'll have to tap Villa Newcastle on the end of week 19 I guess.



*WEEK 19 ADDITIONAL FIXTURE
Saturday 23 January*
Aston Villa 20:00 Newcastle 2-0


Edit: the OP has the full current fixtures for week 19 as it stands - until they change it again.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2021)

*Week 18 Standings*

Not much to see here... 😗


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2021)

*WEEK 19 ADDITIONAL FIXTURE
Saturday 23 January*
Aston Villa 20:00 Newcastle 2-0


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*Week 18 Standings*

Not much to see here... 😗

View attachment 34484

Click to expand...

Paperboy cements his lead


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 14, 2021)

*WEEK 19 ADDITIONAL FIXTURE
Saturday 23 January*
Aston Villa 20:00 Newcastle 3-1


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 15, 2021)

WEEK 19 ADDITIONAL FIXTURE
Saturday 23 January
Aston Villa 20:00 Newcastle 2-0


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 15, 2021)

WEEK 19 ADDITIONAL FIXTURE
Saturday 23 January
Aston Villa 20:00 Newcastle 3-0


----------



## Piece (Jan 15, 2021)

*WEEK 19
Saturday 16 January 2021*
Wolves 12:30 West Brom 3-1
Leeds 15:00 Brighton 2-1
West Ham 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Fulham 17:30 Chelsea 1-1
Leicester 20:00 Southampton 1-1
*Sunday 17 January 2021*
Aston Villa 12:00 Everton 1-2
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Spurs 0-2
Liverpool 16:30 Man Utd 2-2
Man City 19:15 Crystal Palace 4-1
*Monday 18 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Newcastle 3-1
*Tuesday 19 January 2021*
West Ham 18:00 West Brom 2-1
Leicester 20:15 Chelsea 1-1
*Wednesday 20 January 2021*
Leeds 18:00 Southampton 0-2
Fulham 20:15 Man Utd 0-3
Man City 20:15 Aston Villa 3-0
*Thursday 21 January 2021*
Liverpool 20:00 Burnley 5-0
*Saturday 23 January*
Aston Villa 20:00 Newcastle 2-0


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 15, 2021)

*WEEK 19
Saturday 16 January 2021*
Wolves 2 - 0 West Brom
Leeds 2 -1 Brighton
West Ham 2 - 0 Burnley
Fulham 1 - 3 Chelsea
Leicester 1 - 1 Southampton

*Sunday 17 January 2021*
Aston Villa 1 - 1 Everton
Sheffield Utd 0 - 2 Spurs
Liverpool 2 - 1 Man Utd
Man City 3 - 1 Crystal Palace

*Monday 18 January 2021*
Arsenal 2 - 0 Newcastle

*Tuesday 19 January 2021*
West Ham 2 -0 West Brom
Leicester 2 - 1Chelsea

*Wednesday 20 January 2021*
Leeds 1 - 1 Southampton
Fulham 0 - 2 Man Utd
Man City 2 - 1 Aston Villa

*Thursday 21 January 2021*
Liverpool 3 - 0 Burnley

*Saturday 23 January*
Aston Villa 2 - 0 Newcastle


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 15, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



*WEEK 18
Tuesday 12 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Newcastle 1-2
Burnley 20:15 Man Utd 0-2
Wolves 20:15 Everton 2-2
*Wednesday 13 January 2021*
Man City 18:00 Brighton 3-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Spurs 1-2
*Thursday 14 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
*Friday 15 January 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Chelsea 1-3

*WEEK 19
Saturday 16 January 2021*
Wolves 12:30 West Brom 3-1
Leeds 15:00 Brighton 2-1
West Ham 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton 2-1
Leicester 20:00 Southampton 2-2
*Sunday 17 January 2021*
Sheffield Utd 14:00 Spurs 0-3
Liverpool 16:30 Man Utd 2-1
Man City 19:15 Crystal Palace 3-1

*Monday 18 January 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Newcastle 2-1

*Tuesday 19 January 2021*
West Ham 18:00 West Brom 3-1
Leicester 20:15 Chelsea 2-1

*Wednesday 20 January 2021*
Leeds 18:00 Southampton 1-2
Fulham 20:15 Man Utd 0-2
Man City 20:15 Aston Villa 2-1

*Thursday 21 January 2021*
Liverpool 20:00 Burnley 2-0
		
Click to expand...

I'll stick with these including the Chelsea game which was in the wrong game week in the end 

Additional fixture villa 3 Newcastle 1

That should include all the games


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 15, 2021)

*WEEK 19
Saturday 16 January 2021*
Wolves *2-1*West Brom
Leeds *1-2 *Brighton
West Ham *2-0* Burnley
Fulham *2-1*Chelsea
Leicester *3-1*Southampton

*Sunday 17 January 2021*
Aston Villa *2-0 *Everton
Sheffield Utd *0-2*Spurs
Liverpool *3-1 *Man Utd
Man City *2-0 *Crystal Palace

*Monday 18 January 2021*
Arsenal *1-0 *Newcastle

*Tuesday 19 January 2021*
West Ham *1-1*West Brom
Leicester *3-1*Chelsea

*Wednesday 20 January 2021*
Leeds *1-2 *Southampton
Fulham *1-1* Man Utd
Man City* 3-1* Aston Villa

*Thursday 21 January 2021*
Liverpool *1-0* Burnley

*Saturday 23 January*
Aston Villa *2-0* Newcastle


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 15, 2021)

WEEK 19
Saturday 16 January 2021
Wolves 2 - 0 West Brom
Leeds 3-2 Brighton
West Ham 1 - 0 Burnley
Fulham 1 - 2 Chelsea
Leicester 1 - 1 Southampton

Sunday 17 January 2021
Aston Villa 2 -1 Everton
Sheffield Utd 0 - 2 Spurs
Liverpool 1-2 Man Utd
Man City 3 - 0 Crystal Palace

Monday 18 January 2021
Arsenal 2 - 0 Newcastle

Tuesday 19 January 2021
West Ham 2 -0 West Brom
Leicester 2 - 2 Chelsea

Wednesday 20 January 2021
Leeds 1 - 2 Southampton
Fulham 0 - 3 Man Utd
Man City 3-1 Aston Villa

Thursday 21 January 2021
Liverpool 3 - 0 Burnley

Saturday 23 January
Aston Villa 2 - 0 Newcastle


----------



## Traminator (Jan 16, 2021)

Sat 16th
Fulham Chelsea 1-2

Sun 17th 
Villa Everton 2-1

Sat 23rd
Villa Newcastle 2-1


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 16, 2021)

Sunday 17th

Villa v Everton has been postponed.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2021)

*WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 26 January 2021*
Crystal Palace 18:00 West Ham
Newcastle 18:00 Leeds
Southampton 20:15 Arsenal
West Brom 20:15 Man City
*Wednesday 27 January 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Aston Villa
Chelsea 18:00 Wolves
Brighton 19:30 Fulham
Everton 20:15 Leicester
Man Utd 20:15 Sheffield Utd
*Thursday 28 January 2021*
Spurs 20:00 Liverpool


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 21, 2021)

*WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 26 January 2021*
Crystal Palace 18:00 West Ham 1-1
Newcastle 18:00 Leeds 1-2
Southampton 20:15 Arsenal 2-1
West Brom 20:15 Man City 0-3
*Wednesday 27 January 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Aston Villa 0-1
Chelsea 18:00 Wolves 2-2
Brighton 19:30 Fulham 0-0
Everton 20:15 Leicester 1-2
Man Utd 20:15 Sheffield Utd 3-0
*Thursday 28 January 2021*
Spurs 20:00 Liverpool 2-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 22, 2021)

[*WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 26 January 2021*
Crystal Palace 18:00 West Ham 0-2
Newcastle 18:00 Leeds 1-1
Southampton 20:15 Arsenal 2-1
West Brom 20:15 Man City 0-2
*Wednesday 27 January 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Chelsea 18:00 Wolves 2-2
Brighton 19:30 Fulham 1-1
Everton 20:15 Leicester 1-2
Man Utd 20:15 Sheffield Utd 3-0
*Thursday 28 January 2021*
Spurs 20:00 Liverpool 2-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2021)

*WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 26 January 2021*
Crystal Palace 18:00 West Ham 0-2
Newcastle 18:00 Leeds 1-2
Southampton 20:15 Arsenal 1-1
West Brom 20:15 Man City 0-2
*Wednesday 27 January 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Aston Villa 1-0
Chelsea 18:00 Wolves 1-0
Brighton 19:30 Fulham 1-0
Everton 20:15 Leicester 1-2
Man Utd 20:15 Sheffield Utd 3-0
*Thursday 28 January 2021*
Spurs 20:00 Liverpool 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 22, 2021)

WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 26 January 2021
Crystal Palace 18:00 West Ham1-1
Newcastle 18:00 Leeds1-2
Southampton 20:15 Arsenal2-1
West Brom 20:15 Man City1-3
Wednesday 27 January 2021
Burnley 18:00 Aston Villa1-1
Chelsea 18:00 Wolves1-1
Brighton 19:30 Fulham
Everton 20:15 Leicester1-1
Man Utd 20:15 Sheffield Utd3-0
Thursday 28 January 2021
Spurs 20:00 Liverpool2-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Jan 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 26 January 2021*
Crystal Palace 18:00 West Ham  1-1
Newcastle 18:00 Leeds  1-0
Southampton 20:15 Arsenal  2-2
West Brom 20:15 Man City  0-3
*Wednesday 27 January 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Aston Villa  1-1
Chelsea 18:00 Wolves  2-1
Brighton 19:30 Fulham  2-1
Everton 20:15 Leicester  1-1
Man Utd 20:15 Sheffield Utd  2-0
*Thursday 28 January 2021*
Spurs 20:00 Liverpool  2-0
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 22, 2021)

*WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 26 January 2021*

Crystal Palace *1-2 *West Ham
Newcastle *2–2 *Leeds
Southampton *1-2 *Arsenal
West Brom *1-4 *Man City

*Wednesday 27 January 2021*

Burnley *1-1 *Aston Villa
Chelsea *1-2 *Wolves
Brighton *2-1*Fulham
Everton *0-3 *Leicester
Man Utd *3-0 *Sheffield Utd

*Thursday 28 January 2021*

Spurs *1-2 *Liverpool


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 26 January 2021
Crystal Palace 18:00 West Ham1-1
Newcastle 18:00 Leeds1-2
Southampton 20:15 Arsenal2-1
West Brom 20:15 Man City1-3
Wednesday 27 January 2021
Burnley 18:00 Aston Villa1-1
Chelsea 18:00 Wolves1-1
Brighton 19:30 Fulham
Everton 20:15 Leicester1-1
Man Utd 20:15 Sheffield Utd3-0
Thursday 28 January 2021
Spurs 20:00 Liverpool2-1
		
Click to expand...

Tashy 

You missed the Brighton v Fulham game - home win I think


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 22, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tashy

You missed the Brighton v Fulham game - home win I think
		
Click to expand...

cheers Homer me man.

Ave seen how Fulham have played the last two games and am going 

Brighton 1 Fulham 2. 👍


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 22, 2021)

WEEK 20 FIXTURES

Tuesday 26 January 2021
Crystal Palace 18:00 West Ham 1-1
Newcastle 18:00 Leeds 0-2
Southampton 20:15 Arsenal 2-0
West Brom 20:15 Man City 1-4

Wednesday 27 January 2021
Burnley 18:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Chelsea 18:00 Wolves 2-0
Brighton 19:30 Fulham 3-0
Everton 20:15 Leicester 2-0
Man Utd 20:15 Sheffield Utd 4-0

Thursday 28 January 2021
Spurs 20:00 Liverpool 2-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			cheers Homer me man.

Ave seen how Fulham have played the last two games and am going

Brighton 1 Fulham 2. 👍
		
Click to expand...

The mans a fool. Can't remember the last time we won at either the Amex or Goldstone


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 22, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The mans a fool. Can't remember the last time we won at either the Amex or Goldstone
		
Click to expand...

if nothing else, this season has been an odd un. Let’s see.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 23, 2021)

WEEK 19 ADDITIONAL FIXTURE

Saturday 23 January
Aston Villa 2 - 1 Newcastle


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 24, 2021)

*WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 26 January 2021*
Crystal Palace 18:00 West Ham 0-2
Newcastle 18:00 Leeds 1-2
Southampton 20:15 Arsenal 2-1
West Brom 20:15 Man City 0-3
*Wednesday 27 January 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Aston Villa 0-1
Chelsea 18:00 Wolves 2-1
Brighton 19:30 Fulham 2-1
Everton 20:15 Leicester 0_2
Man Utd 20:15 Sheffield  Utd 3-0


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The mans a fool. Can't remember the last time we won at either the Amex or Goldstone
		
Click to expand...

flippin Fulham 🤔😳☹️


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 24, 2021)

Norrin Radd said:



*WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 26 January 2021*
Crystal Palace 18:00 West Ham 0-2
Newcastle 18:00 Leeds 1-2
Southampton 20:15 Arsenal 2-1
West Brom 20:15 Man City 0-3
*Wednesday 27 January 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Aston Villa 0-1
Chelsea 18:00 Wolves 2-1
Brighton 19:30 Fulham 2-1
Everton 20:15 Leicester 0_2
Man Utd 20:15 Sheffield  Utd 3-0
		
Click to expand...

Spurs 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Piece (Jan 25, 2021)

*WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 26 January 2021*
Crystal Palace 0-2 West Ham
Newcastle 1-3 Leeds
Southampton 2-1 Arsenal
West Brom 0-3 Man City
*Wednesday 27 January 2021*
Burnley 1-1 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-2 Wolves
Brighton 2-1 Fulham
Everton 0-1 Leicester
Man Utd 3-1 Sheffield Utd
*Thursday 28 January 2021*
Spurs 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 25, 2021)

*WEEK 19 STANDINGS*

Here are the league standings after last week's mega 15-game week. Weirdly over so many games our scores kind of averaged out to be fairly similar.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 25, 2021)

*WEEK 20 
Tuesday 26 January 2021*
Crystal Palace 18:00 West Ham 1-2
Newcastle 18:00 Leeds 0-3
Southampton 20:15 Arsenal 2-1
West Brom 20:15 Man City 0-4
*Wednesday 27 January 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Chelsea 18:00 Wolves 1-1
Brighton 19:30 Fulham 0-0
Everton 20:15 Leicester 1-2
Man Utd 20:15 Sheffield Utd 2-0
*Thursday 28 January 2021*
Spurs 20:00 Liverpool 1-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 25, 2021)

WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 26 January 2021
Crystal Palace 18:00 West Ham 1-2
Newcastle 18:00 Leeds 1-0
Southampton 20:15 Arsenal 2-2
West Brom 20:15 Man City 0-3
Wednesday 27 January 2021
Burnley 18:00 Aston Villa 0-2
Chelsea 18:00 Wolves 2-0
Brighton 19:30 Fulham 1-2
Everton 20:15 Leicester 0-1
Man Utd 20:15 Sheffield Utd 3-0
Thursday 28 January 2021
Spurs 20:00 Liverpool 2-0


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 26, 2021)

Tuesday 26 January 2021
Crystal Palace 18:00 West Ham 1-2
Newcastle 18:00 Leeds 1-2
Southampton 20:15 Arsenal 2-1
West Brom 20:15 Man City 0-3

Wednesday 27 January 2021
Burnley 18:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Chelsea 18:00 Wolves 2-0
Brighton 19:30 Fulham 2-0
Everton 20:15 Leicester 0-1
Man Utd 20:15 Sheffield Utd 4-0

Thursday 28 January 2021
Spurs 20:00 Liverpool 2-2


----------



## Traminator (Jan 26, 2021)

WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 26 January 2021
Crystal Palace 18:00 West Ham 2-2
Newcastle 18:00 Leeds 0-2
Southampton 20:15 Arsenal 2-0
West Brom 20:15 Man City 1-3
Wednesday 27 January 2021
Burnley 18:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Chelsea 18:00 Wolves 2-2
Brighton 19:30 Fulham 2-1
Everton 20:15 Leicester 1-3
Man Utd 20:15 Sheffield Utd 3-0
Thursday 28 January 2021
Spurs 20:00 Liverpool 0-4


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 26, 2021)

*WEEK 20
Tuesday 26 January 2021*
Crystal Palace 18:00 West Ham
Newcastle 18:00 Leeds
Southampton 1 - 1 Arsenal
West Brom 0 - 3 Man City

*Wednesday 27 January 2021*
Burnley 0 - 2 Aston Villa
Chelsea 2 - 0 Wolves
Brighton 1 - 0 Fulham
Everton 1 - 2 Leicester
Man Utd 2 - 0 Sheffield Utd

*Thursday 28 January 2021*
Spurs 1 - 2 Liverpool


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I will NEVER be more happy to get it wrong....
#prayforsheffu 🙏
		
Click to expand...

You got a hotline to the Pope 😳👍


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2021)

*WEEK 21 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 January 2021*
Everton 12:30 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves
Man City 15:00 Sheffield Utd
West Brom 15:00 Fulham
Arsenal 17:30 Man Utd
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa
*Sunday 31 January 2021*
Chelsea 12:00 Burnley
Leicester 14:00 Leeds
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool
Brighton 19:15 Spurs


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 28, 2021)

WEEK 21 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 January 2021[/B]
Everton 12:30 Newcastle 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Man City 15:00 Sheffield Utd 4-1
West Brom 15:00 Fulham 2-2
Arsenal 17:30 Man Utd 1-2
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa 1-2
*Sunday 31 January 2021*
Chelsea 12:00 Burnley 2-0
Leicester 14:00 Leeds 3-1
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool 1-1
Brighton 19:15 Spurs 0-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Jan 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 21 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 January 2021*
Everton 12:30 Newcastle  2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves  0-2
Man City 15:00 Sheffield Utd  3-1
West Brom 15:00 Fulham  1-1
Arsenal 17:30 Man Utd  1-1
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa  2-1
*Sunday 31 January 2021*
Chelsea 12:00 Burnley  2-0
Leicester 14:00 Leeds  2-1 
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool  2-2
Brighton 19:15 Spurs  1-3
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 28, 2021)

WEEK 21 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 January 2021
Everton 12:30 Newcastle 3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Man City 15:00 Sheffield Utd 4-0
West Brom 15:00 Fulham 2-0
Arsenal 17:30 Man Utd 1-3
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa 2-1

Sunday 31 January 2021
Chelsea 12:00 Burnley 2-1
Leicester 14:00 Leeds 1-0
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool 2-1
Brighton 19:15 Spurs 0-3


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2021)

*WEEK 20 STANDINGS*


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2021)

*WEEK 21 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 January 2021*
Everton 12:30 Newcastle 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Man City 15:00 Sheffield Utd 4-0
West Brom 15:00 Fulham 0-0
Arsenal 17:30 Man Utd 1-2
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa 2-2
*Sunday 31 January 2021*
Chelsea 12:00 Burnley 1-0
Leicester 14:00 Leeds 3-2
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool 1-1
Brighton 19:15 Spurs 0-2


----------



## Traminator (Jan 28, 2021)

WEEK 21 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 January 2021
Everton 12:30 Newcastle 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves 2-1
Man City 15:00 Sheffield Utd 7-0
West Brom 15:00 Fulham 1-1
Arsenal 17:30 Man Utd 2-2
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Sunday 31 January 2021
Chelsea 12:00 Burnley 1-2
Leicester 14:00 Leeds 3-1
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool 0-4
Brighton 19:15 Spurs 2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 28, 2021)

*WEEK 21 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 January 2021*
Everton 12:30 Newcastle 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Man City 15:00 Sheffield Utd 4-0
West Brom 15:00 Fulham 0-0
Arsenal 17:30 Man Utd 2-3
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa 1-2
*Sunday 31 January 2021*
Chelsea 12:00 Burnley 2-0
Leicester 14:00 Leeds 3-1
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool 2-1
Brighton 19:15 Spurs 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2021)

Bump - lots of people still to do tomorrow's games!

@Tashyboy @HomerJSimpson @Norrin Radd @Fade and Die @Piece @Paperboy @Papas1982 @Stuart_C


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 29, 2021)

*Thanks for the heads up, forgot it was Friday!😩*

*Saturday* 
Everton v Newcastle 3-0
Crystal Palace v Wolves 1-1
Man City v Sheffield Utd 5-0
West Brom v Fulham 0-2
Arsenal v Man Utd 1-2
Southampton v Aston Villa 2-2
*Sunday*
Chelsea v Burnley 2-0
Leicester v Leeds 2-1
West Ham v Liverpool 2-1
Brighton v Tottenham 0-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

WEEK 21 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 January 2021
Everton 12:30 Newcastle. 3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves1-1
Man City 15:00 Sheffield Utd4-0
West Brom 15:00 Fulham1-2
Arsenal 17:30 Man Utd 1-1
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa1-2
Sunday 31 January 2021
Chelsea 12:00 Burnley3-1
Leicester 14:00 Leeds2-1
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool2-2
Brighton 19:15 Spurs1-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Bump - lots of people still to do tomorrow's games!

@Tashyboy @HomerJSimpson @Norrin Radd @Fade and Die @Piece @Paperboy @Papas1982 @Stuart_C

Click to expand...

cheers Ori me man

If Homer don’t do them by tomorrow if I think on I will put some in for him 👍


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Bump - lots of people still to do tomorrow's games!

@Tashyboy @HomerJSimpson @Norrin Radd @Fade and Die @Piece @Paperboy @Papas1982 @Stuart_C

Click to expand...

Don't tell @Paperboy. The rest of us need as much help as possible catching up with him. Him missing a week could be just what we all need.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 29, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Don't tell @Paperboy. The rest of us need as much help as possible catching up with him. Him missing a week could be just what we all need. 

Click to expand...

Haha I do them when I get home from work


----------



## Piece (Jan 29, 2021)

*Saturday*
Everton v Newcastle 4-1
Crystal Palace v Wolves 0-0
Man City v Sheffield Utd 4-1
West Brom v Fulham 2-1
Arsenal v Man Utd 2-2
Southampton v Aston Villa 1-1
*Sunday*
Chelsea v Burnley 1-1
Leicester v Leeds 2-1
West Ham v Liverpool 0-3
Brighton v Tottenham 0-2


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 30, 2021)

*WEEK 21 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 January 2021*
Everton 2 - 0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 0 - 2 Wolves
Man City 4 - 0 Sheffield Utd
West Brom 1 - 1 Fulham
Arsenal 2 - 1 Man Utd
Southampton 1 - 1 Aston Villa

*Sunday 31 January 2021*
Chelsea 2 - 0 Burnley
Leicester 1 - 0 Leeds
West Ham 1 - 2 Liverpool
Brighton 1 - 2 Spurs


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 30, 2021)

Saturday 30 January 2021
Everton 2 - 1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1- 2 Wolves
Man City 4 - 0 Sheffield Utd
West Brom 1 - 1 Fulham
Arsenal 1 - 3 Man Utd
Southampton 2 - 1 Aston Villa

Sunday 31 January 2021
Chelsea 2 - 0 Burnley
Leicester 2-1 Leeds
West Ham 1 - 3 Liverpool
Brighton 1 - 3 Spurs


----------



## PieMan (Jan 30, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Saturday 30 January 2021
Everton 2 - 1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1- 2 Wolves
Man City 4 - 0 Sheffield Utd
West Brom 1 - 1 Fulham
Arsenal 1 - 3 Man Utd
Southampton 2 - 1 Aston Villa

Sunday 31 January 2021
Chelsea 2 - 0 Burnley
Leicester 2-1 Leeds
West Ham 1 - 3 Liverpool
Brighton 1 - 3 Spurs
		
Click to expand...

Given how strange this season has been so far, you could reverse all those scores and not be surprised.......well apart from the WBA Fulham one obviously!!! And would be hilarious to see the Blades down Citeh by that score!!! 😉 😂


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 30, 2021)

*WEEK 21 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 January 2021*
Everton 12:30 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 15:001-2 Wolves
Man City 15:00 Sheffield Utd 4-1
West Brom 15:00 Fulham 2-1
Arsenal 17:30 Man Utd2-2
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa2-1
*Sunday 31 January 2021*
Chelsea 12:00 Burnley2-1
Leicester 14:00 Leeds2-2
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool2-2
Brighton 19:15 Spurs1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2021)

*WEEK 21 STANDINGS*

Not a huge week really. Fair play to Papas and Pauljames with the best scores on a fairly unpredictable week.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2021)

Quick turnaround at the moment, survival of the fittest I think.

*WEEK 22 FIXTURES
Tuesday 2 February 2021*
Sheffield Utd 18:00 West Brom
Wolves 18:00 Arsenal
Man Utd 20:15 Southampton
Newcastle 20:15 Crystal Palace
*Wednesday 3 February 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Man City
Fulham 18:00 Leicester
Leeds 19:30 Everton
Aston Villa 20:15 West Ham
Liverpool 20:15 Brighton
*Thursday 4 February 2021*
Spurs 20:00 Chelsea


----------



## Traminator (Jan 31, 2021)

WEEK 22 FIXTURES
Tuesday 2 February 2021
Sheffield Utd 18:00 West Brom 1-2
Wolves 18:00 Arsenal 1-2
Man Utd 20:15 Southampton 1-1
Newcastle 20:15 Crystal Palace 1-2
Wednesday 3 February 2021
Burnley 18:00 Man City 0-2
Fulham 18:00 Leicester 1-2
Leeds 19:30 Everton 2-1
Aston Villa 20:15 West Ham 2-0
Liverpool 20:15 Brighton 3-0
Thursday 4 February 2021
Spurs 20:00 Chelsea 1-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 1, 2021)

*WEEK 22 FIXTURES
Tuesday 2 February 2021*
Sheffield Utd 18:00 West Brom 1-2
Wolves 18:00 Arsenal 1-2
Man Utd 20:15 Southampton 2-0
Newcastle 20:15 Crystal Palace 2-1
*Wednesday 3 February 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Man City 0-3
Fulham 18:00 Leicester 1-1
Leeds 19:30 Everton 2-2
Aston Villa 20:15 West Ham 2-1
Liverpool 20:15 Brighton 3-0
*Thursday 4 February 2021*
Spurs 20:00 Chelsea 2-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 1, 2021)

WEEK 22 FIXTURES
Tuesday 2 February 2021
Sheffield Utd 18:00 West Brom 1-1
Wolves 18:00 Arsenal1-1
Man Utd 20:15 Southampton2-1
Newcastle 20:15 Crystal Palace2-1
Wednesday 3 February 2021
Burnley 18:00 Man City1-3
Fulham 18:00 Leicester1-3
Leeds 19:30 Everton1-1
Aston Villa 20:15 West Ham2-1
Liverpool 20:15 Brighton3-0
Thursday 4 February 2021
Spurs 20:00 Chelsea1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2021)

*Tuesday 2 February 2021*
Sheffield Utd 18:00 West Brom 1-0
Wolves 18:00 Arsenal 1-2
Man Utd 20:15 Southampton 1-1
Newcastle 20:15 Crystal Palace 1-1
*Wednesday 3 February 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Man City 0-2
Fulham 18:00 Leicester 0-2
Leeds 19:30 Everton 1-2
Aston Villa 20:15 West Ham 2-2
Liverpool 20:15 Brighton 2-0
*Thursday 4 February 2021*
Spurs 20:00 Chelsea 1-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Feb 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Quick turnaround at the moment, survival of the fittest I think.

*WEEK 22 FIXTURES
Tuesday 2 February 2021*
Sheffield Utd 18:00 West Brom  2-1
Wolves 18:00 Arsenal  1-1
Man Utd 20:15 Southampton  2-0
Newcastle 20:15 Crystal Palace 1-1
*Wednesday 3 February 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Man City  1-3
Fulham 18:00 Leicester  0-2
Leeds 19:30 Everton  0-0
Aston Villa 20:15 West Ham  2-1
Liverpool 20:15 Brighton  3-0
*Thursday 4 February 2021*
Spurs 20:00 Chelsea  1-2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 1, 2021)

*WEEK 22 FIXTURES
Tuesday 2 February 2021*
Sheffield Utd 18:00 West Brom 1-2
Wolves 18:00 Arsenal 0-2
Man Utd 20:15 Southampton 3-1
Newcastle 20:15 Crystal Palace 1-1
*Wednesday 3 February 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Man City 0-3
Fulham 18:00 Leicester 1-3
Leeds 19:30 Everton 2-2
Aston Villa 20:15 West Ham 3-1
Liverpool 20:15 Brighton 5-0
*Thursday 4 February 2021*
Spurs 20:00 Chelsea 1-1


----------



## Piece (Feb 1, 2021)

*WEEK 22 FIXTURES
Tuesday 2 February 2021*
Sheffield Utd 18:00 West Brom 1-1
Wolves 18:00 Arsenal 0-1
Man Utd 20:15 Southampton 2-1
Newcastle 20:15 Crystal Palace 2-1
*Wednesday 3 February 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Man City 1-3
Fulham 18:00 Leicester 2-1
Leeds 19:30 Everton 2-0
Aston Villa 20:15 West Ham 1-1
Liverpool 20:15 Brighton 4-1
*Thursday 4 February 2021*
Spurs 20:00 Chelsea 0-2


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 1, 2021)

*WEEK 22 FIXTURES
Tuesday 2 February 2021*
Sheffield Utd 18:00 West Brom 0-2
Wolves 18:00 Arsenal 0-2
Man Utd 20:15 Southampton 2-1
Newcastle 20:15 Crystal Palace 1-1
*Wednesday 3 February 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Man City0-4
Fulham 18:00 Leicester 1-2
Leeds 19:30 Everton 2-1
Aston Villa 20:15 West Ham0-2
Liverpool 20:15 Brighton0-1
*Thursday 4 February 2021*
Spurs 20:00 Chelsea 0-2


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2021)

WEEK 22 FIXTURES

Tuesday 2 February 2021
Sheffield Utd 18:00 West Brom 1-2
Wolves 18:00 Arsenal 0-1
Man Utd 20:15 Southampton 2-0
Newcastle 20:15 Crystal Palace 1-2

Wednesday 3 February 2021
Burnley 18:00 Man City 1-3
Fulham 18:00 Leicester 0-2
Leeds 19:30 Everton 0-1
Aston Villa 20:15 West Ham 2-2
Liverpool 20:15 Brighton 4-1

Thursday 4 February 2021
Spurs 20:00 Chelsea 0-1


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 2, 2021)

Sheffield Utd 18:00 West Brom 1-1
Wolves 18:00 Arsenal 0-2
Man Utd 20:15 Southampton 2-2
Newcastle 20:15 Crystal Palace 1-1

Wednesday 3 February 2021
Burnley 18:00 Man City 0-4
Fulham 18:00 Leicester 0-1
Leeds 19:30 Everton 1-2
Aston Villa 20:15 West Ham 2-2
Liverpool 20:15 Brighton 3-0

Thursday 4 February 2021
Spurs 20:00 Chelsea 1-1


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 2, 2021)

*WEEK 22 FIXTURES
Tuesday 2 February 2021*
Sheffield Utd 1 - 2 West Brom
Wolves 1 - 2 Arsenal
Man Utd 1 - 1 Southampton
Newcastle 2 - 1 Crystal Palace

*Wednesday 3 February 2021*
Burnley 0 - 3 Man City
Fulham 1 - 2 Leicester 
Leeds 2 - 2 Everton 
Aston Villa 1 - 1 West Ham
Liverpool 3 - 0 Brighton

*Thursday 4 February 2021*
Spurs 1 - 1 Chelsea


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 2, 2021)

WEEK 22 FIXTURES
*Tuesday* 2 February 2021
Sheffield Utd 18:00 West Brom 0-2
Wolves 18:00 Arsenal 1-1
Man Utd 20:15 Southampton 2-0
Newcastle 20:15 Crystal Palace 1-0
*Wednesday* 3 February 2021
Burnley 18:00 Man City 0-2
Fulham 18:00 Leicester 1-1
Leeds 19:30 Everton 2-1
Aston Villa 20:15 West Ham 2-1
Liverpool 20:15 Brighton 2-1
*Thursday* 4 February 2021
Spurs 20:00 Chelsea 2-2


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2021)

*WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Saturday 6 February 2021*
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal
Burnley 15:00 Brighton
Newcastle 15:00 Southampton
Fulham 17:30 West Ham
Man Utd 20:00 Everton
*Sunday 7 February 2021*
Spurs 12:00 West Brom
Wolves 14:00 Leicester
Liverpool 16:30 Man City
Sheffield Utd 19:15 Chelsea
*Monday 8 February 2021*
Leeds 20:00 Crystal Palace


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2021)

*WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Saturday 6 February 2021*
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Southampton 1-2
Fulham 17:30 West Ham 1-3
Man Utd 20:00 Everton 2-1
*Sunday 7 February 2021*
Spurs 12:00 West Brom 2-1
Wolves 14:00 Leicester 2-2
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 2-2
Sheffield Utd 19:15 Chelsea 1-2
*Monday 8 February 2021*
Leeds 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 4, 2021)

*WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Saturday 6 February 2021*
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Fulham 17:30 West Ham 1-3
Man Utd 20:00 Everton 2-1
*Sunday 7 February 2021*
Spurs 12:00 West Brom 2-0
Wolves 14:00 Leicester 0-2
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 3-2
Sheffield Utd 19:15 Chelsea 0-3
*Monday 8 February 2021*
Leeds 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2021)

*WEEK 22 STANDINGS*

IT'S ALL CHANGE THIS WEEK!


----------



## Traminator (Feb 4, 2021)

*WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Saturday 6 February 2021*
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal 2-2
Burnley 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Fulham 17:30 West Ham 1-3
Man Utd 20:00 Everton 2-1
*Sunday 7 February 2021*
Spurs 12:00 West Brom 2-0
Wolves 14:00 Leicester 1-2
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 2-1
Sheffield Utd 19:15 Chelsea 0-2
*Monday 8 February 2021*
Leeds 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 4, 2021)

WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Saturday 6 February 2021
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal 1-2
Burnley 15:00 Brighton1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Southampton1-2
Fulham 17:30 West Ham1-2
Man Utd 20:00 Everton2-1
Sunday 7 February 2021
Spurs 12:00 West Brom2-0
Wolves 14:00 Leicester1-2
Liverpool 16:30 Man City1-3
Sheffield Utd 19:15 Chelsea0-2
Monday 8 February 2021
Leeds 20:00 Crystal Palace2-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 5, 2021)

*Saturday*
Aston Villa v Arsenal 2-0
Burnley v Brighton 1-1
Newcastle v Southampton 2-1
Fulham v West Ham 1-2
Man Utd v Everton 3-1
*Sunday*
Tottenham v West Brom 0-1
Wolves v Leicester 2-2
Liverpool v Man City 1-0
Sheffield Utd v Chelsea 0-2
*Monday*
Leeds v Crystal Palace 2-3


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 5, 2021)

*Saturday 6 February 2021*
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal 1-2
Burnley 15:00 Brighton 0-2
Newcastle 15:00 Southampton 0-2
Fulham 17:30 West Ham 1-2
Man Utd 20:00 Everton 2-0
*Sunday 7 February 2021*
Spurs 12:00 West Brom 1-1
Wolves 14:00 Leicester 0-3
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 0-2
Sheffield Utd 19:15 Chelsea 0-2
*Monday 8 February 2021*
Leeds 20:00 Crystal 1-1 Palace


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 5, 2021)

WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Saturday 6 February 2021
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Brighton 1-0
Newcastle 15:00 Southampton 0-2
Fulham 17:30 West Ham 1-3
Man Utd 20:00 Everton 1-2

Sunday 7 February 2021
Spurs 12:00 West Brom 3-0
Wolves 14:00 Leicester 1-1
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 1-2
Sheffield Utd 19:15 Chelsea 0-3

Monday 8 February 2021
Leeds 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-2


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2021)

*WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Saturday 6 February 2021*
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Brighton 0-1
Newcastle 15:00 Southampton 0-0
Fulham 17:30 West Ham 0-2
Man Utd 20:00 Everton 2-1
*Sunday 7 February 2021*
Spurs 12:00 West Brom 1-1
Wolves 14:00 Leicester 1-2
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 1-2
Sheffield Utd 19:15 Chelsea 0-2
*Monday 8 February 2021*
Leeds 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Feb 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Saturday 6 February 2021*
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal  2-2
Burnley 15:00 Brighton  1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Southampton  1-2
Fulham 17:30 West Ham  0-2
Man Utd 20:00 Everton 2-1
*Sunday 7 February 2021*
Spurs 12:00 West Brom  2-0
Wolves 14:00 Leicester  1-2
Liverpool 16:30 Man City  0-1
Sheffield Utd 19:15 Chelsea  1-2
*Monday 8 February 2021*
Leeds 20:00 Crystal Palace  2-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2021)

*WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Saturday 6 February 2021*
Aston Villa 1-1 Arsenal
Burnley 1-2 Brighton
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
Fulham 0-2 West Ham
Man Utd 2-1 Everton
*Sunday 7 February 2021*
Spurs 1-1 West Brom
Wolves 1-1 Leicester
Liverpool 1-3 Man City
Sheffield Utd 0-3 Chelsea
*Monday 8 February 2021*
Leeds 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 6, 2021)

*Saturday 6 February 2021*
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal
Burnley 1-2 Brighton
Newcastle 1-2 Southampton
Fulham 0-2 West Ham
Man Utd 3-1 Everton
*Sunday 7 February 2021*
Spurs 2-0 West Brom
Wolves 1-1 Leicester
Liverpool 2-1 Man City
Sheffield Utd 0-2 Chelsea
*Monday 8 February 2021*
Leeds 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 6, 2021)

*Saturday 6 February 2021*
Aston Villa 0 - 2 Arsenal
Burnley 1 - 1 Brighton
Newcastle 1 - 1 Southampton
Fulham 0 - 2 West Ham
Man Utd 2 - 1 Everton

*Sunday 7 February 2021*
Spurs 2 - 0 West Brom
Wolves 1 - 2 Leicester
Liverpool 2 - 1 Man City
Sheffield Utd 0 - 3 Chelsea

*Monday 8 February 2021*
Leeds 2 - 0 Crystal Palace


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 8, 2021)

Well I've gone from hero to zero. 




Superb answer from Paperboy though to losing top spot.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 8, 2021)

*WEEK 24 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 February 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley
Man City 17:30 Spurs
Brighton 20:00 Aston Villa
*Sunday 14 February 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Wolves
West Brom 14:00 Man Utd
Arsenal 16:30 Leeds
Everton 19:00 Fulham
*Monday 15 February 2021*
West Ham 18:00 Sheffield Utd
Chelsea 20:00 Newcastle
*Wednesday 17 February 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Fulham
Everton 20:15 Man City


Bit of a bumper week with two extra fixtures in.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 8, 2021)

*WEEK 24 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 February 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Liverpool 3-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3-1
Brighton 20:00 Aston Villa 0-2
*Sunday 14 February 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Wolves 1-1
West Brom 14:00 Man Utd 0-2
Arsenal 16:30 Leeds 2-2
Everton 19:00 Fulham 2-1
*Monday 15 February 2021*
West Ham 18:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0
Chelsea 20:00 Newcastle 3-1
*Wednesday 17 February 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Fulham 0-0
Everton 20:15 Man City 1-2


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 8, 2021)

*WEEK 24 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 February 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Liverpool 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3-1
Brighton 20:00 Aston Villa 1-3
*Sunday 14 February 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Wolves 1-2
West Brom 14:00 Man Utd 0-2
Arsenal 16:30 Leeds 1-1
Everton 19:00 Fulham 2-1
*Monday 15 February 2021*
West Ham 18:00 Sheffield Utd 2-2
Chelsea 20:00 Newcastle 2-1
*Wednesday 17 February 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Fulham 1-2
Everton 20:15 Man City 1-3


----------



## Hogieefc (Feb 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 24 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 February 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Liverpool  2-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley  1-2
Man City 17:30 Spurs  3-1
Brighton 20:00 Aston Villa  1-1
*Sunday 14 February 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Wolves 0-1
West Brom 14:00 Man Utd  0-3
Arsenal 16:30 Leeds  1-0
Everton 19:00 Fulham  2-0
*Monday 15 February 2021*
West Ham 18:00 Sheffield Utd  2-1
Chelsea 20:00 Newcastle  3-0
*Wednesday 17 February 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Fulham  2-1
Everton 20:15 Man City  1-1


Bit of a bumper week with two extra fixtures in.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

WEEK 24 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 February 2021
Leicester 12:30 Liverpool3-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley1-1
Man City 17:30 Spurs3-1
Brighton 20:00 Aston Villa1-2
Sunday 14 February 2021
Southampton 12:00 Wolves1-1
West Brom 14:00 Man Utd0-3
Arsenal 16:30 Leeds1-1
Everton 19:00 Fulham3-1
Monday 15 February 2021
West Ham 18:00 Sheffield Utd2-0
Chelsea 20:00 Newcastle2-0
Wednesday 17 February 2021
Burnley 18:00 Fulham2-1
Everton 20:15 Man City1-2


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2021)

WEEK 24 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 February 2021
Leicester 12:30 Liverpool 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Man City 17:30 Spurs 2-1
Brighton 20:00 Aston Villa 0-1

Sunday 14 February 2021
Southampton 12:00 Wolves 1-1
West Brom 14:00 Man Utd 0-4
Arsenal 16:30 Leeds 2-3
Everton 19:00 Fulham 3-1

Monday 15 February 2021
West Ham 18:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0
Chelsea 20:00 Newcastle 3-0

Wednesday 17 February 2021
Burnley 18:00 Fulham 2-0
Everton 20:15 Man City 1-0


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 9, 2021)

*WEEK 24 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 February 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Liverpool 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley0-1
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3-1
Brighton 20:00 Aston Villa2-0
*Sunday 14 February 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Wolves 1-1
West Brom 14:00 Man Utd 0-3
Arsenal 16:30 Leeds1-1
Everton 19:00 Fulham1-0
*Monday 15 February 2021*
West Ham 18:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
Chelsea 20:00 Newcastle 3-2
*Wednesday 17 February 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Fulham 2-1
Everton 20:15 Man City 0-2


----------



## Traminator (Feb 9, 2021)

WEEK 24 FIXTURES
Saturday 13 February 2021
Leicester 12:30 Liverpool 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Man City 17:30 Spurs 2-0
Brighton 20:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Sunday 14 February 2021
Southampton 12:00 Wolves 1-3
West Brom 14:00 Man Utd 2-2
Arsenal 16:30 Leeds 3-1
Everton 19:00 Fulham 1-1
Monday 15 February 2021
West Ham 18:00 Sheffield Utd 3-1
Chelsea 20:00 Newcastle 3-0
Wednesday 17 February 2021
Burnley 18:00 Fulham 2-1
Everton 20:15 Man City 0-3


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2021)

*Saturday 13 February 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Liverpool 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3-1
Brighton 20:00 Aston Villa 1-2
*Sunday 14 February 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Wolves 1-1
West Brom 14:00 Man Utd 0-3
Arsenal 16:30 Leeds 2-2
Everton 19:00 Fulham 2-1
*Monday 15 February 2021*
West Ham 18:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
Chelsea 20:00 Newcastle 2-1
*Wednesday 17 February 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Fulham 2-1
Everton 20:15 Man City 0-2


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 12, 2021)

*Saturday* 
Leicester v Liverpool. 2-3
Crystal Palace v Burnley 1-0
Man City v Tottenham 2-0
Brighton v Aston Villa 1-0
*Sunday* 
Southampton v Wolves 2-1
West Brom v Man Utd 0-2
Arsenal v Leeds 3-2
Everton v Fulham 4-0
*Monday* 
West Ham v Sheffield Utd 1-1
Chelsea v Newcastle 3-0


----------



## Piece (Feb 12, 2021)

*Saturday*
Leicester v Liverpool 2-2
Crystal Palace v Burnley 1-1
Man City v Tottenham 3-1
Brighton v Aston Villa 2-1
*Sunday*
Southampton v Wolves 2-1
West Brom v Man Utd 1-3
Arsenal v Leeds 1-2
Everton v Fulham 3-0
*Monday*
West Ham v Sheffield Utd 1-0
Chelsea v Newcastle 2-0


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 13, 2021)

Leicester v Liverpool 1-2
Crystal Palace v Burnley 1-1
Man City v Tottenham 3-2
Brighton v Aston Villa 1-1
*Sunday*
Southampton v Wolves 2-0
West Brom v Man Utd 1-4
Arsenal v Leeds 2-1
Everton v Fulham 3-1
*Monday*
West Ham v Sheffield Utd 2-0
Chelsea v Newcastle 2-1


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 13, 2021)

*WEEK 24 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 13 February 2021*
Leicester 1 - 2 Liverpool
Crystal Palace 2 - 1 Burnley
Man City 2 - 1 Spurs
Brighton 0 - 2 Aston Villa

*Sunday 14 February 2021*
Southampton 1 - 0 Wolves
West Brom 1 - 1 Man Utd
Arsenal 1 - 1 Leeds
Everton 2 - 0 Fulham

*Monday 15 February 2021*
West Ham 2 - 0 Sheffield Utd
Chelsea 2 - 1 Newcastle

*Wednesday 17 February 2021*
Burnley 1 - 1 Fulham


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 17, 2021)

Missed these two matches......

*Wednesday* 17 February 2021
Burnley 18:00 Fulham 1-2
Everton 20:15 Man City 1-3


----------



## Piece (Feb 17, 2021)

Errr, so did I!

*Wednesday* 17 February 2021
Burnley 18:00 Fulham 2-1 (without knowing the teams, honest!)  
Everton 20:15 Man City 0-3


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 17, 2021)

Everton Man City 1-3


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 17, 2021)

Everton 0 - 3 Man City


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 18, 2021)

*Week 24 Standings

*


*Week 25 Fixtures*
*Friday 19 February 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Leeds

*Saturday 20 February 2021*
Southampton 12:30 Chelsea
Burnley 15:00 West Brom
Liverpool17:30 Everton
Fulham 20:00 Sheffield Utd

*Sunday 21 February 2021*
West Ham 12:00 Spurs
Aston Villa 14:05 Leicester
Arsenal 16:30 Man City
Man Utd 19:00 Newcastle

*Monday 22 February 2021*
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace

*Tuesday 23 February 2021*
Leeds 18:00 Southampton


Sorry I was a bit slow getting these out this week.


----------



## Traminator (Feb 18, 2021)

*Week 25 Fixtures
Friday 19 February 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Leeds 2-2

*Saturday 20 February 2021*
Southampton 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Burnley 15:00 West Brom 2-0
Liverpool17:30 Everton 15-0
Fulham 20:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1

*Sunday 21 February 2021*
West Ham 12:00 Spurs 2-2
Aston Villa 14:05 Leicester 1-3
Arsenal 16:30 Man City 0-2
Man Utd 19:00 Newcastle 2-2

*Monday 22 February 2021*
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-2

*Tuesday 23 February 2021*
Leeds 18:00 Southampton 3-1


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 18, 2021)

Week 25 Fixtures
Friday 19 February 2021
Wolves 20:00 Leeds 2-2

Saturday 20 February 2021
Southampton 12:30 Chelsea 1-3
Burnley 15:00 West Brom 2-0
Liverpool17:30 Everton 1-1
Fulham 20:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1

Sunday 21 February 2021
West Ham 12:00 Spurs 2-2
Aston Villa 14:05 Leicester 1-3
Arsenal 16:30 Man City 1-3
Man Utd 19:00 Newcastle 4-0

Monday 22 February 2021
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-1

Tuesday 23 February 2021
Leeds 18:00 Southampton 1-0


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 18, 2021)

*Friday 19 February 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Leeds 2-2

*Saturday 20 February 2021*
Southampton 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Burnley 15:00 West Brom 2-1
Liverpool 17:30 Everton 2-1
Fulham 20:00 Sheffield Utd 1-1

*Sunday 21 February 2021*
West Ham 12:00 Spurs 1-2
Aston Villa 14:05 Leicester 1-2
Arsenal 16:30 Man City 1-3
Man Utd 19:00 Newcastle 2-0

*Monday 22 February 2021*
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0

*Tuesday 23 February 2021*
Leeds 18:00 Southampton 2-1




Traminator said:



			Liverpool17:30 Everton 15-0
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 18, 2021)

Week 25 Fixtures
Friday 19 February 2021
Wolves 20:00 Leeds 1-2

Saturday 20 February 2021
Southampton 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Burnley 15:00 West Brom 2-2
Liverpool17:30 Everton 2-1
Fulham 20:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1

Sunday 21 February 2021
West Ham 12:00 Spurs 2-2
Aston Villa 14:05 Leicester 1-2
Arsenal 16:30 Man City 1-3
Man Utd 19:00 Newcastle 2-1

Monday 22 February 2021
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-1

Tuesday 23 February 2021
Leeds 18:00 Southampton 2-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*Week 24 Standings
View attachment 35122
*


*Week 25 Fixtures*
*Friday 19 February 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Leeds1-1

*Saturday 20 February 2021*
Southampton 12:30 Chelsea0-3
Burnley 15:00 West Brom2-0
Liverpool17:30 Everton2-2
Fulham 20:00 Sheffield Utd2-1

*Sunday 21 February 2021*
West Ham 12:00 Spurs2-1
Aston Villa 14:05 Leicester1-2
Arsenal 16:30 Man City0-3
Man Utd 19:00 Newcastle2-0

*Monday 22 February 2021*
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace2-0

*Tuesday 23 February 2021*
Leeds 18:00 Southampton2-1


Sorry I was a bit slow getting these out this week.
		
Click to expand...


Tashyboy roars into the Europa qualification place 😁


----------



## Hogieefc (Feb 18, 2021)

*Week 25 Fixtures*
*Friday 19 February 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Leeds  2-1

*Saturday 20 February 2021*
Southampton 12:30 Chelsea  0-2
Burnley 15:00 West Brom  2-0
Liverpool17:30 Everton 2-2
Fulham 20:00 Sheffield Utd  1-0

*Sunday 21 February 2021*
West Ham 12:00 Spurs  1-1
Aston Villa 14:05 Leicester  2-2
Arsenal 16:30 Man City  1-3
Man Utd 19:00 Newcastle  3-0

*Monday 22 February 2021*
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace  2-0

*Tuesday 23 February 2021*
Leeds 18:00 Southampton  2-1


Sorry I was a bit slow getting these out this week.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 18, 2021)

*Week 25 Fixtures
Friday 19 February 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Leeds 2-3

*Saturday 20 February 2021*
Southampton 12:30 Chelsea 0-2
Burnley 15:00 West Brom 1-1
Liverpool17:30 Everton 1-1
Fulham 20:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1

*Sunday 21 February 2021*
West Ham 12:00 Spurs 1-2
Aston Villa 14:05 Leicester 1-3
Arsenal 16:30 Man City 1-4
Man Utd 19:00 Newcastle 3-1

*Monday 22 February 2021*
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-1

*Tuesday 23 February 2021*
Leeds 18:00 Southampton 2-1


----------



## Piece (Feb 19, 2021)

*Week 25 Fixtures*
*Friday 19 February 2021*
Wolves 1-1 Leeds

*Saturday 20 February 2021*
Southampton 0-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-0 West Brom
Liverpool 1-1 Everton
Fulham 1-1 Sheffield Utd

*Sunday 21 February 2021*
West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Aston Villa 0-2 Leicester
Arsenal 1-2 Man City
Man Utd 3-0 Newcastle

*Monday 22 February 2021*
Brighton 1-1 Crystal Palace

*Tuesday 23 February 2021*
Leeds 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 19, 2021)

*Friday 19 February 2021*
Wolves 1-2 Leeds

*Saturday 20 February 2021*-
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-1 West Brom
Liverpool 3-1 Everton
Fulham 1-1 Sheffield Utd

*Sunday 21 February 2021*
West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Aston Villa 1-2 Leicester
Arsenal 1-3 Man City
Man Utd 2-0 Newcastle

*Monday 22 February 2021*
Brighton 1-0 Crystal Palace

*Tuesday 23 February 2021*
Leeds 2-2 Southampton


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 19, 2021)

*Week 25 Fixtures*
*Friday 19 February 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Leeds 1-1

*Saturday 20 February 2021*
Southampton 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Burnley 15:00 West Brom 2-1
Liverpool17:30 Everton 2-1
Fulham 20:00 Sheffield Utd 1-0

*Sunday 21 February 2021*
West Ham 12:00 Spurs 2-1
Aston Villa 14:05 Leicester 1-2
Arsenal 16:30 Man City 1-3
Man Utd 19:00 Newcastle 3-0

*Monday 22 February 2021*
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace 3-0

*Tuesday 23 February 2021*
Leeds 18:00 Southampton 2-2


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 19, 2021)

*Friday* 
Wolves 1-2 Leeds
*Saturday* 
Southampton 0-1 Chelsea
Burnley 2-1 West Brom
Liverpool 2-0 Everton
Fulham 2-0 Sheffield Utd
*Sunday* 
West Ham 0-2 Tottenham 
Aston Villa 3-2 Leicester
Arsenal 0-3 Man City
Man Utd 4-0 Newcastle
*Monday* 
Brighton 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Tuesday* 
Leeds 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 19, 2021)

*Week 25 Fixtures
Friday 19 February 2021*
Wolves 1 - 1 Leeds

*Saturday 20 February 2021*
Southampton 1 - 2 Chelsea
Burnley 2 - 1 West Brom
Liverpool 2 - 1 Everton
Fulham 1 - 1 Sheffield Utd

*Sunday 21 February 2021*
West Ham 1 - 2 Spurs
Aston Villa 0 - 2 Leicester
Arsenal 1 - 3 Man City
Man Utd 1 - 1 Newcastle

*Monday 22 February 2021*
Brighton 2 - 0 Crystal Palace

*Tuesday 23 February 2021*
Leeds 2 - 1 Southampton


----------



## Traminator (Feb 20, 2021)

Amendment 

Liverpool 3 Everton 0


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 23, 2021)

*Week 25 Standings*

All getting very close at the top. 




Err there's a few games next week..

*Week 26 Fixtures
Saturday 27 February 2021*
Man City 12:30 West Ham
West Brom 15:00 Brighton
Leeds 17:30 Aston Villa
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves
*Sunday 28 February 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:00 Fulham
Leicester 12:00 Arsenal
Spurs 14:00 Burnley
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd
Sheffield Utd 19:15 Liverpool
*Monday 1 March 2021*
Everton 20:00 Southampton
*Tuesday 2 March 2021*
Man City 20:00 Wolves
*Wednesday 3 March 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Leicester
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 20:15 Man Utd
*Thursday 4 March 2021*
Fulham 18:00 Spurs
West Brom 18:00 Everton
Liverpool 20:15 Chelsea


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 23, 2021)

*Week 26 Fixtures
Saturday 27 February 2021*
Man City 12:30 West Ham 3-1
West Brom 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Leeds 17:30 Aston Villa 1-2
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves 1-3
*Sunday 28 February 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:00 Fulham 1-2
Leicester 12:00 Arsenal 3-1
Spurs 14:00 Burnley 2-1
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd 1-2
Sheffield Utd 19:15 Liverpool 0-2
*Monday 1 March 2021*
Everton 20:00 Southampton 2-1
*Tuesday 2 March 2021*
Man City 20:00 Wolves 3-0
*Wednesday 3 March 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Leicester 1-3
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Crystal Palace 20:15 Man Utd 0-3
*Thursday 4 March 2021*
Fulham 18:00 Spurs 1-2
West Brom 18:00 Everton 1-2
Liverpool 20:15 Chelsea 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 23, 2021)

Week 26 Fixtures
Saturday 27 February 2021
Man City 12:30 West Ham 2-0
West Brom 15:00 Brighton1-2
Leeds 17:30 Aston Villa2-1
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves0-2
Sunday 28 February 2021
Crystal Palace 12:00 Fulham1-2
Leicester 12:00 Arsenal2-0
Spurs 14:00 Burnley2-1
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd2-1
Sheffield Utd 19:15 Liverpool1-2
Monday 1 March 2021
Everton 20:00 Southampton2-0
Tuesday 2 March 2021
Man City 20:00 Wolves2-0
Wednesday 3 March 2021
Burnley 18:00 Leicester1-2
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Aston Villa1-1
Crystal Palace 20:15 Man Utd1-3
Thursday 4 March 2021
Fulham 18:00 Spurs1-1
West Brom 18:00 Everton0-2
Liverpool 20:15 Chelsea1-2

gotta get um in early am on 🔥😁


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2021)

Week 26 Fixtures
Saturday 27 February 2021
Man City 12:30 West Ham 2-1
West Brom 15:00 Brighton 0-1
Leeds 17:30 Aston Villa 2-2
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves 0-2

Sunday 28 February 2021
Crystal Palace 12:00 Fulham 1-2
Leicester 12:00 Arsenal 2-0
Spurs 14:00 Burnley 3-0
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd 1-3
Sheffield Utd 19:15 Liverpool 0-4

Monday 1 March 2021
Everton 20:00 Southampton 2-1

Tuesday 2 March 2021
Man City 20:00 Wolves 4-1

Wednesday 3 March 2021
Burnley 18:00 Leicester 1-0
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Aston Villa 0-3
Crystal Palace 20:15 Man Utd 1-2

Thursday 4 March 2021
Fulham 18:00 Spurs 1-1
West Brom 18:00 Everton 0-3
Liverpool 20:15 Chelsea 2-0


----------



## Traminator (Feb 23, 2021)

*Week 26 Fixtures
Saturday 27 February 2021*
Man City 12:30 West Ham 1-1
West Brom 15:00 Brighton 0-1
Leeds 17:30 Aston Villa 1-2
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves 1-3
*Sunday 28 February 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:00 Fulham 2-1
Leicester 12:00 Arsenal 2-1
Spurs 14:00 Burnley 2-0
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd 3-0
Sheffield Utd 19:15 Liverpool 0-3
*Monday 1 March 2021*
Everton 20:00 Southampton 2-1
*Tuesday 2 March 2021*
Man City 20:00 Wolves 3-1
*Wednesday 3 March 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Leicester 1-1
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Crystal Palace 20:15 Man Utd 2-2
*Thursday 4 March 2021*
Fulham 18:00 Spurs 2-1
West Brom 18:00 Everton 1-1
Liverpool 20:15 Chelsea 2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 23, 2021)

*Week 26 Fixtures
Saturday 27 February 2021*
Man City 12:30 West Ham 3-1
West Brom 15:00 Brighton 0-0
Leeds 17:30 Aston Villa 2-2
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves 1-2
*Sunday 28 February 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:00 Fulham 1-1
Leicester 12:00 Arsenal 2-1
Spurs 14:00 Burnley 2-0
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd 2-2
Sheffield Utd 19:15 Liverpool 0-3
*Monday 1 March 2021*
Everton 20:00 Southampton 2-0
*Tuesday 2 March 2021*
Man City 20:00 Wolves 3-1
*Wednesday 3 March 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Leicester 0-2
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Aston Villa 0-1
Crystal Palace 20:15 Man Utd 1-2
*Thursday 4 March 2021*
Fulham 18:00 Spurs 1-2
West Brom 18:00 Everton 0-2
Liverpool 20:15 Chelsea 2-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Feb 23, 2021)

*Week 26 Fixtures
Saturday 27 February 2021*
Man City 12:30 West Ham  2-0
West Brom 15:00 Brighton  1-1
Leeds 17:30 Aston Villa  2-1
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves  0-1
*Sunday 28 February 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:00 Fulham  0-2
Leicester 12:00 Arsenal  2-1
Spurs 14:00 Burnley  3-1
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd  1-2
Sheffield Utd 19:15 Liverpool  1-3
*Monday 1 March 2021*
Everton 20:00 Southampton  2-0
*Tuesday 2 March 2021*
Man City 20:00 Wolves  2-0
*Wednesday 3 March 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Leicester 1-2
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Aston Villa  0-2
Crystal Palace 20:15 Man Utd  0-3
*Thursday 4 March 2021*
Fulham 18:00 Spurs  1-1
West Brom 18:00 Everton  0-2
Liverpool 20:15 Chelsea 2-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 24, 2021)

*Week 26 Fixtures
Saturday 27 February 2021*
Man City 12:30 West Ham 3-2
West Brom 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Leeds 17:30 Aston Villa 2;2
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves 1-1
*Sunday 28 February 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:00 Fulham  0-2
Leicester 12:00 Arsenal 2-0
Spurs 14:00 Burnley 1-1
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd 2-2
Sheffield Utd 19:15 Liverpool 0-1
*Monday 1 March 2021*
Everton 20:00 Southampton 2-2
*Tuesday 2 March 2021*
Man City 20:00 Wolves 3-1
*Wednesday 3 March 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Leicester 1-2
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Aston Villa 0-1
Crystal Palace 20:15 Man Utd 0-2
*Thursday 4 March 2021*
Fulham 18:00 Spurs 1-1
West Brom 18:00 Everton 0-2
Liverpool 20:15 Chelsea 1-1


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Err there's a few games next week..

*Week 26 Fixtures
Saturday 27 February 2021*
Man City 4-1 West Ham
West Brom 1-2 Brighton
Leeds 2-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 0-2 Wolves
*Sunday 28 February 2021*
Crystal Palace 0-1 Fulham
Leicester 2-1 Arsenal
Spurs 2-0 Burnley
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd
Sheffield Utd 1-2 Liverpool
*Monday 1 March 2021*
Everton 1-0 Southampton
*Tuesday 2 March 2021*
Man City 2-0 Wolves
*Wednesday 3 March 2021*
Burnley 1-0 Leicester
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0-3 Man Utd
*Thursday 4 March 2021*
Fulham 1-2 Spurs
West Brom 0-1 Everton
Liverpool 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2021)

*Saturday 27 February 2021*
Man City 12:30 West Ham 2-1
West Brom 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Leeds 17:30 Aston Villa 2-2
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves 0-1
*Sunday 28 February 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:00 Fulham 1-1
Leicester 12:00 Arsenal 2-1
Spurs 14:00 Burnley 2-1
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd 1-2
Sheffield Utd 19:15 Liverpool 0-1
*Monday 1 March 2021*
Everton 20:00 Southampton 2-1
*Tuesday 2 March 2021*
Man City 20:00 Wolves 2-0
*Wednesday 3 March 2021*
Burnley 18:00 Leicester 0-2
Sheffield Utd 18:00 Aston Villa 0-2
Crystal Palace 20:15 Man Utd 0-3
*Thursday 4 March 2021*
Fulham 18:00 Spurs 1-2
West Brom 18:00 Everton 0-2
Liverpool 20:15 Chelsea 1-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 26, 2021)

*Saturday* 
Man City v West Ham 3-1
West Brom v Brighton 1-1
Leeds v Aston Villa 2-1
Newcastle v Wolves 0-2
*Sunday* 
Crystal Palace v Fulham 0-2
Leicester v Arsenal 2-1
Tottenham v Burnley 0-0
Chelsea v Man Utd 1-1
Sheffield Utd v Liverpool 0-1
*Monday* 
Everton v Southampton 3-0
*Tuesday* 
Man City v Wolves 3-0
*Wednesday* 
Burnley v Leicester 0-3
Sheffield Utd v Aston Villa 1-0
Crystal Palace v Man Utd 1-2
*Thursday*
Fulham v Tottenham 1-3
West Brom v Everton 1-1
Liverpool v  Chelsea 0-2


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 27, 2021)

*Week 26 Fixtures
Saturday 27 February 2021*
Man City 3 - 1 West Ham
West Brom 0 - 2 Brighton
Leeds 2 - 2 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1 - 1 Wolves

*Sunday 28 February 2021*
Crystal Palace 2 - 1 Fulham
Leicester 2 - 1 Arsenal
Spurs 3 - 0 Burnley 
Chelsea 2 - 1 Man Utd 
Sheffield Utd 1 - 3 Liverpool

*Monday 1 March 2021*
Everton 2 - 0 Southampton

*Tuesday 2 March 2021*
Man City 3 - 1 Wolves

*Wednesday 3 March 2021*
Burnley 1 - 3 Leicester
Sheffield Utd 0 - 2 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 Man Utd

*Thursday 4 March 2021*
Fulham 1 - 2 Spurs 
West Brom 0 - 2 Everton
Liverpool 2 - 0 Chelsea


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 27, 2021)

*Week 26 Fixtures
Saturday 27 February 2021*
West Brom 1 - 2 Brighton
Leeds 2 1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1 - 2 Wolves

*Sunday 28 February 2021*
Crystal Palace 2 - 1 Fulham
Leicester 2 - 1 Arsenal
Spurs 3 - 1 Burnley
Chelsea 1 2 Man Utd
Sheffield Utd 1 - 3 Liverpool

*Monday 1 March 2021*
Everton 2 - 1 Southampton

*Tuesday 2 March 2021*
Man City 3 - 1 Wolves

*Wednesday 3 March 2021*
Burnley 1 - 2 Leicester
Sheffield Utd 0 - 2 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0- 2 Man Utd

*Thursday 4 
Fulham* 0 - 2 Spurs
West Brom 0 - 2 Everton
Liverpool 2 - 1 Chelsea


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 4, 2021)

*WEEK 27 FIXTURES
Saturday 6 March 2021*
Burnley 12:30 Arsenal
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Southampton
Aston Villa 17:30 Wolves
Brighton 20:00 Leicester
*Sunday 7 March 2021*
West Brom 12:00 Newcastle
Liverpool 14:00 Fulham
Man City 16:30 Man Utd
Spurs 19:15 Crystal Palace
*Monday 8 March 2021*
Chelsea 18:00 Everton
West Ham 20:00 Leeds
*Wednesday 10 March 2021*
Man City 18:00 Southampton


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 4, 2021)

*WEEK 27 FIXTURES
Saturday 6 March 2021*
Burnley 12:30 Arsenal 1-2
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Wolves 1-1
Brighton 20:00 Leicester 1-0
*Sunday 7 March 2021*
West Brom 12:00 Newcastle2-2
Liverpool 14:00 Fulham 2-0
Man City 16:30 Man Utd 3-3
Spurs 19:15 Crystal Palace 2 -0
*Monday 8 March 2021*
Chelsea 18:00 Everton 2-0
West Ham 20:00 Leeds 1-1
*Wednesday 10 March 2021*
Man City 18:00 Southampton 3-0


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 4, 2021)

WEEK 27 FIXTURES
Saturday 6 March 2021
Burnley 12:30 Arsenal1-2
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Southampton1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Wolves1-1
Brighton 20:00 Leicester1-2
Sunday 7 March 2021
West Brom 12:00 Newcastle1-2
Liverpool 14:00 Fulham3-1
Man City 16:30 Man Utd3-1
Spurs 19:15 Crystal Palace3-1
Monday 8 March 2021
Chelsea 18:00 Everton2-1
West Ham 20:00 Leeds2-1
Wednesday 10 March 2021
Man City 18:00 Southampton4-0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 4, 2021)

*WEEK 27 FIXTURES
Saturday 6 March 2021*
Burnley 12:30 Arsenal 0-3
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Southampton 1-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Wolves 0-0
Brighton 20:00 Leicester 0-2
*Sunday 7 March 2021*
West Brom 12:00 Newcastle 1-1
Liverpool 14:00 Fulham 3-0
Man City 16:30 Man Utd 4-1
Spurs 19:15 Crystal Palace 2-0
*Monday 8 March 2021*
Chelsea 18:00 Everton 2-1
West Ham 20:00 Leeds 3-2
*Wednesday 10 March 2021*
Man City 18:00 Southampton 3-0


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 4, 2021)

*WEEK 27 FIXTURES
Saturday 6 March 2021*
Burnley 12:30 Arsenal 1-2
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Wolves 2-1
Brighton 20:00 Leicester 0-2
*Sunday 7 March 2021*
West Brom 12:00 Newcastle 2-1
Liverpool 14:00 Fulham 2-1
Man City 16:30 Man Utd 4-1
Spurs 19:15 Crystal Palace 3-0
*Monday 8 March 2021*
Chelsea 18:00 Everton 2-2
West Ham 20:00 Leeds 3-1
*Wednesday 10 March 2021*
Man City 18:00 Southampton 5-0


----------



## Hogieefc (Mar 4, 2021)

*WEEK 27 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 6 March 2021*
Burnley 12:30 Arsenal  1-1
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Southampton  1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Wolves  1-2
Brighton 20:00 Leicester  1-2

*Sunday 7 March 2021*
West Brom 12:00 Newcastle 2-1
Liverpool 14:00 Fulham  2-0
Man City 16:30 Man Utd  2-0
Spurs 19:15 Crystal Palace  3-1

*Monday 8 March 2021*
Chelsea 18:00 Everton 2-2
West Ham 20:00 Leeds  2-0

*Wednesday 10 March 2021*
Man City 18:00 Southampton  3-0


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 4, 2021)

*Week 26 Standings*


----------



## Traminator (Mar 4, 2021)

*WEEK 27 FIXTURES
Saturday 6 March 2021*
Burnley 12:30 Arsenal 0-2
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Wolves 2-0
Brighton 20:00 Leicester 1-2
*Sunday 7 March 2021*
West Brom 12:00 Newcastle 0-1
Liverpool 14:00 Fulham 2-0
Man City 16:30 Man Utd 3-0
Spurs 19:15 Crystal Palace 2-0
*Monday 8 March 2021*
Chelsea 18:00 Everton 2-0
West Ham 20:00 Leeds 2-2
*Wednesday 10 March 2021*
Man City 18:00 Southampton 3-0


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 5, 2021)

Saturday 6 March 2021
Burnley 12:30 Arsenal 1-1
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Southampton 0-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Wolves 0-0
Brighton 20:00 Leicester 1-3

Sunday 7 March 2021
West Brom 12:00 Newcastle 1-2
Liverpool 14:00 Fulham 3-0
Man City 16:30 Man Utd 2-2
Spurs 19:15 Crystal Palace 1-0

Monday 8 March 2021
Chelsea 18:00 Everton 1-1
West Ham 20:00 Leeds 2-0

Wednesday 10 March 2021
Man City 18:00 Southampton 4-0


----------



## Piece (Mar 5, 2021)

*WEEK 27 FIXTURES
Saturday 6 March 2021*
Burnley 12:30 Arsenal 1-2
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Wolves 0-1 
Brighton 20:00 Leicester 1-1
*Sunday 7 March 2021*
West Brom 12:00 Newcastle 2-1 
Liverpool 14:00 Fulham 2-0
Man City 16:30 Man Utd 2-2
Spurs 19:15 Crystal Palace 2-0
*Monday 8 March 2021*
Chelsea 18:00 Everton 2-1
West Ham 20:00 Leeds 1-0
*Wednesday 10 March 2021*
Man City 18:00 Southampton 3-0


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 5, 2021)

*Saturday 6 March 2021*
Burnley 12:30 Arsenal 1-1
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Wolves 1-1
Brighton 20:00 Leicester 1-2
*Sunday 7 March 2021*
West Brom 12:00 Newcastle 1-0
Liverpool 14:00 Fulham 1-0
Man City 16:30 Man Utd 2-0
Spurs 19:15 Crystal Palace 2-0
*Monday 8 March 2021*
Chelsea 18:00 Everton 2-1
West Ham 20:00 Leeds 2-1
*Wednesday 10 March 2021*
Man City 18:00 Southampton 3-0


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 5, 2021)

*Saturday* 
Burnley 1-3 Arsenal
Sheffield Utd 1-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-0 Wolves
Brighton 1-0 Leicester
*Sunday* 
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 2-0 Fulham
Man City 2-1 Man Utd
Spuds 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Monday* 
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
West Ham 3-3 Leeds
*Wednesday*
Man City 3-0 Southampton


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 6, 2021)

*WEEK 27 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 6 March 2021*
Burnley 1 - 2 Arsenal
Sheffield Utd 1 - 1 Southampton
Aston Villa 1 - 1 Wolves
Brighton 1 - 2 Leicester

*Sunday 7 March 2021*
West Brom 0 - 2 Newcastle
Liverpool 3 - 1 Fulham
Man City 3 - 0 Man Utd
Spurs 2 - 0 Crystal Palace 

*Monday 8 March 2021*
Chelsea 1 - 0 Everton 
West Ham 2 - 1 Leeds 

*Wednesday 10 March 2021*
Man City 4 - 0 Southampton


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 6, 2021)

WEEK 27 FIXTURES

Saturday 6 March 2021
Burnley 1 - 3 Arsenal
Sheffield Utd 1 - 2 Southampton
Aston Villa 1 - 2 Wolves
Brighton 1 - 2 Leicester

Sunday 7 March 2021
West Brom 01- 2 Newcastle
Liverpool 4 - 1 Fulham
Man City 3 - 2 Man Utd
Spurs 2 - 0 Crystal Palace 

Monday 8 March 2021
Chelsea 2-1 Everton 
West Ham 2 -2 Leeds 

Wednesday 10 March 2021
Man City 4 - 1 Southampton


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 11, 2021)

Yikes - more games from tomorrow already.

*WEEK 28 FIXTURES
Friday 12 March 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Aston Villa
*Saturday 13 March 2021*
Leeds 12:30 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 15:00 West Brom
Everton 17:30 Burnley
Fulham 20:00 Man City
*Sunday 14 March 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Brighton
Leicester 14:00 Sheffield Utd
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs
Man Utd 19:15 West Ham
*Monday 15 March 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Liverpool


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 11, 2021)

WEEK 28 FIXTURES
Friday 12 March 2021
Newcastle 20:00 Aston Villa1-2
Saturday 13 March 2021
Leeds 12:30 Chelsea0-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 West Brom2-1
Everton 17:30 Burnley2-1
Fulham 20:00 Man City1-3
Sunday 14 March 2021
Southampton 12:00 Brighton2-1
Leicester 14:00 Sheffield Utd2-0
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs1-3
Man Utd 19:15 West Ham1-2
Monday 15 March 2021
Wolves 20:00 Liverpool1-2


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 11, 2021)

Friday 12 March 2021
Newcastle 20:00 Aston Villa 1-2

Saturday 13 March 2021
Leeds 12:30 Chelsea 1-3
Crystal Palace 15:00 West Brom 2-0
Everton 17:30 Burnley 1-0
Fulham 20:00 Man City 1-2

Sunday 14 March 2021
Southampton 12:00 Brighton 2-0
Leicester 14:00 Sheffield Utd 4-0
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs 2-3
Man Utd 19:15 West Ham 2-1

Monday 15 March 2021
Wolves 20:00 Liverpool 0-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yikes - more games from tomorrow already.

l
		
Click to expand...

Bet you cant wait to see the back of this season with the quick turn arounds!

*WEEK 28 FIXTURES
Friday 12 March 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Aston Villa 0-2
*Saturday 13 March 2021*
Leeds 12:30 Chelsea 1-3
Crystal Palace 15:00 West Brom 0-1
Everton 17:30 Burnley 1-1
Fulham 20:00 Man City 0-3
*Sunday 14 March 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Brighton 2-1
Leicester 14:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs 1-3
Man Utd 19:15 West Ham 1-1
*Monday 15 March 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Liverpool 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 11, 2021)

*Friday 12 March 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Aston Villa 1-2
*Saturday 13 March 2021*
Leeds 12:30 Chelsea 0-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 West Brom 0-0
Everton 17:30 Burnley 2-1
Fulham 20:00 Man City 0-3
*Sunday 14 March 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Brighton 1-1
Leicester 14:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs 1-2
Man Utd 19:15 West Ham 2-2
*Monday 15 March 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Liverpool 1-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Mar 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yikes - more games from tomorrow already.

*WEEK 28 FIXTURES
Friday 12 March 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Aston Villa  0-2
*Saturday 13 March 2021*
Leeds 12:30 Chelsea  1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 West Brom  1-0
Everton 17:30 Burnley  3-1
Fulham 20:00 Man City  0-3
*Sunday 14 March 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Brighton. 2-2
Leicester 14:00 Sheffield Utd. 2-0
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs. 1-0
Man Utd 19:15 West Ham. 1-1
*Monday 15 March 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Liverpool. 2-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 11, 2021)

*Friday 12 March 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Aston Villa 1-1
*Saturday 13 March 2021*
Leeds 12:30 Chelsea 1-3
Crystal Palace 15:00 West Brom 0-0
Everton 17:30 Burnley 2-1
Fulham 20:00 Man City 1-4
*Sunday 14 March 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Brighton 0-0
Leicester 14:00 Sheffield Utd 3-0
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs 2-2
Man Utd 19:15 West Ham 2-1
*Monday 15 March 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Liverpool 0-2


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 11, 2021)

*Week 27 Standings...*
Pauldj wins the week with a huge total of 15, but somehow stays put in the table.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 11, 2021)

*WEEK 28 FIXTURES
Friday 12 March 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Aston Villa 0-2
*Saturday 13 March 2021*
Leeds 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 West Brom 1-1
Everton 17:30 Burnley 1-1
Fulham 20:00 Man City 0-3
*Sunday 14 March 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Brighton 1-1
Leicester 14:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs 1-3
Man Utd 19:15 West Ham 2-2
*Monday 15 March 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Liverpool 1-1


----------



## Traminator (Mar 11, 2021)

*WEEK 28 FIXTURES
Friday 12 March 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Aston Villa 0-1
*Saturday 13 March 2021*
Leeds 12:30 Chelsea 0-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 West Brom 1-1
Everton 17:30 Burnley 2-1
Fulham 20:00 Man City 1-3
*Sunday 14 March 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Brighton 1-2
Leicester 14:00 Sheffield Utd 4-0
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs 1-2
Man Utd 19:15 West Ham 2-2
*Monday 15 March 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Liverpool 1-1


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 12, 2021)

*WEEK 28 FIXTURES
Friday 12 March 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Aston Villa 0-1
*Saturday 13 March 2021*
Leeds 12:30 Chelsea 1-3
Crystal Palace 15:00 West Brom 1-1
Everton 17:30 Burnley 2-0
Fulham 20:00 Man City 1-4
*Sunday 14 March 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Brighton 2-0
Leicester 14:00 Sheffield Utd2-0
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs 1-3
Man Utd 19:15 West Ham 3-0
*Monday 15 March 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Liverpool 1-3


----------



## Piece (Mar 12, 2021)

*WEEK 28 FIXTURES
Friday 12 March 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Aston Villa 0-1
*Saturday 13 March 2021*
Leeds 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 West Brom 2-0
Everton 17:30 Burnley 2-0
Fulham 20:00 Man City 1-3
*Sunday 14 March 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Brighton 2-1
Leicester 14:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs 1-2
Man Utd 19:15 West Ham 1-2
*Monday 15 March 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Liverpool 2-0


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 12, 2021)

*Friday* 
Newcastle v Aston Villa 0-2
*Saturday* 
Leeds v Chelsea 1-2
Crystal Palace v West Brom 0-0
Everton v Burnley 2-0
Fulham v Man City 0-3
*Sunday* 
Southampton v Brighton 0-1
Leicester v Sheffield Utd 1-0
Arsenal v Tottenham 1-1
Man Utd v West Ham 1-1
*Monday* 
Wolves v Liverpool 0-1


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 12, 2021)

*Friday*
Newcastle 1 - 2 Aston Villa 

*Saturday*
Leeds 1 - 1 Chelsea 
Crystal Palace 1 - 0 West Brom
Everton 2 - 0 Burnley 
Fulham 0 - 4 Man City

*Sunday*
Southampton 1 - 2 Brighton 
Leicester 3 - 1 Sheffield Utd 
Arsenal 1 - 1 Tottenham 
Man Utd 1 - 2 West Ham

*Monday*
Wolves 1 - 2 Liverpool


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 16, 2021)

*Week 28 Standings*

Paperboy exerting his authority!





Bit of a pointless one this week but here we go anyway...

*Week 29 Fixtures
Friday 19 March 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Leeds
*Saturday 20 March 2021*
Brighton 20:00 Newcastle
*Sunday 21 March 2021*
West Ham 15:00 Arsenal
Aston Villa 19:30 Spurs


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 16, 2021)

*Week 29 Fixtures
Friday 19 March 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Leeds 2-1
*Saturday 20 March 2021*
Brighton 20:00 Newcastle 1-0
*Sunday 21 March 2021*
West Ham 15:00 Arsenal 1-1
Aston Villa 19:30 Spurs 1-2


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2021)

Week 29 Fixtures
Friday 19 March 2021
Fulham 20:00 Leeds 1-0

Saturday 20 March 2021
Brighton 20:00 Newcastle 2-0

Sunday 21 March 2021
West Ham 15:00 Arsenal 1-1
Aston Villa 19:30 Spurs 1-0


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 16, 2021)

Week 29 Fixtures
Friday 19 March 2021
Fulham 20:00 Leeds2-1
Saturday 20 March 2021
Brighton 20:00 Newcastle2-1
Sunday 21 March 2021
West Ham 15:00 Arsenal2-1
Aston Villa 19:30 Spurs1-2


----------



## Traminator (Mar 16, 2021)

Week 29 Fixtures
Friday 19 March 2021
Fulham 20:00 Leeds 0 - 2
Saturday 20 March 2021
Brighton 20:00 Newcastle 2-0
Sunday 21 March 2021
West Ham 15:00 Arsenal 1-2
Aston Villa 19:30 Spurs 1-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2021)

*Week 29 Fixtures
Friday 19 March 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Leeds 1-1
*Saturday 20 March 2021*
Brighton 20:00 Newcastle 1-0
*Sunday 21 March 2021*
West Ham 15:00 Arsenal 3-1
Aston Villa 19:30 Spurs 1-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Mar 17, 2021)

*Week 29 Fixtures
Friday 19 March 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Leeds  1-1
*Saturday 20 March 2021*
Brighton 20:00 Newcastle  2-1
*Sunday 21 March 2021*
West Ham 15:00 Arsenal  1-2
Aston Villa 19:30 Spurs  1-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 17, 2021)

*Week 29 Fixtures
Friday 19 March 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Leeds 2-2
*Saturday 20 March 2021*
Brighton 20:00 Newcastle 3-0
*Sunday 21 March 2021*
West Ham 15:00 Arsenal 1-2
Aston Villa 19:30 Spurs 1_2


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 17, 2021)

*Friday 19 March 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Leeds 1-2
*Saturday 20 March 2021*
Brighton 20:00 Newcastle 1-1
*Sunday 21 March 2021*
West Ham 15:00 Arsenal 2-1
Aston Villa 19:30 Spurs 1-2


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 19, 2021)

*Friday* 
Fulham 2-2 Leeds 
*Saturday* 
Brighton 0-2 Newcastle 
*Sunday*
West Ham 2-1 Arsenal 
Aston Villa 1-3 Spurs


----------



## Piece (Mar 19, 2021)

*Week 29 Fixtures
Friday 19 March 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Leeds 2-1
*Saturday 20 March 2021*
Brighton 20:00 Newcastle 1-0
*Sunday 21 March 2021*
West Ham 15:00 Arsenal 1-1
Aston Villa 19:30 Spurs 0-2


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 19, 2021)

*Week 29 Fixtures
Friday 19 March 2021*
Fulham 1 - 2 Leeds 

*Saturday 20 March 2021*
Brighton 2 - 1 Newcastle

*Sunday 21 March 2021*
West Ham 0 - 2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1 - 2 Spurs


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 19, 2021)

And another missed week!

brighton 1 Newcastle 1
west ham 1 arsenal 2
villa 0 Spurs 3


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 19, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			And another missed week!

brighton 1 Newcastle 1
west ham 1 arsenal 2
villa 0 Spurs 3
		
Click to expand...

You could have done Fulham Leeds still, it was 8pm kick off.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			You could have done Fulham Leeds still, it was 8pm kick off. 

Click to expand...

He knows I told him, he’s a little upset 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 21, 2021)

Not much to see this week. At least nobody suffered the embarrassment of scoring zero points on the mini-gameweek.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 22, 2021)

I wasn't going to post the fixtures yet in case they change, but then next week we'll all be busy with golf and other real life things so might as well get them in when we can!

*WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Saturday 3 April 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 West Brom
Leeds 15:00 Sheffield Utd
Leicester 17:30 Man City
Aston Villa 20:00 Fulham
*Sunday 4 April 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Burnley
Newcastle 14:05 Spurs
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool
Man Utd 19:30 Brighton
*Monday 5 April 2021*
Everton 18:00 Crystal Palace
Wolves 20:15 West Ham


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 22, 2021)

WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Saturday 3 April 2021
Chelsea 12:30 West Brom3-0
Leeds 15:00 Sheffield Utd2-1
Leicester 17:30 Man City1-2
Aston Villa 20:00 Fulham2-1
Sunday 4 April 2021
Southampton 12:00 Burnley1-1:
Newcastle 14:05 Spurs1-3
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool2-2
Man Utd 19:30 Brighton2-1
Monday 5 April 2021
Everton 18:00 Crystal Palace2-0
Wolves 20:15 West Ham1-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Mar 22, 2021)

*WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Saturday 3 April 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 West Brom  3-0
Leeds 15:00 Sheffield Utd  2-1
Leicester 17:30 Man City  2-1
Aston Villa 20:00 Fulham  2-0
*Sunday 4 April 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Burnley  1-1
Newcastle 14:05 Spurs  0-2
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool  2-1
Man Utd 19:30 Brighton  3-0
*Monday 5 April 2021*
Everton 18:00 Crystal Palace  2-1
Wolves 20:15 West Ham  2-2


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 22, 2021)

*WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Saturday 3 April 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 West Brom 2-1
Leeds 15:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
Leicester 17:30 Man City 2-2
Aston Villa 20:00 Fulham 1-1
*Sunday 4 April 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Burnley 1-1
Newcastle 14:05 Spurs 0-3
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool 1-2
Man Utd 19:30 Brighton 1-1
*Monday 5 April 2021*
Everton 18:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
Wolves 20:15 West Ham 0-2[/QUOTE]


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2021)

*WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Saturday 3 April 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 West Brom  2-0
Leeds 15:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0
Leicester 17:30 Man City 1-3
Aston Villa 20:00 Fulham 2-1
*Sunday 4 April 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Burnley 1-1
Newcastle 14:05 Spurs 1-3
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool 2-2
Man Utd 19:30 Brighton 2-1
*Monday 5 April 2021*
Everton 18:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Wolves 20:15 West Ham 1-3


----------



## Traminator (Mar 23, 2021)

*WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Saturday 3 April 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 West Brom 3-0
Leeds 15:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0
Leicester 17:30 Man City 1-2
Aston Villa 20:00 Fulham 2-1
*Sunday 4 April 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Burnley 1-2
Newcastle 14:05 Spurs 1-2
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool 2-3
Man Utd 19:30 Brighton 1-1
*Monday 5 April 2021*
Everton 18:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Wolves 20:15 West Ham 2-2


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I wasn't going to post the fixtures yet in case they change, but then next week we'll all be busy with golf and other real life things so might as well get them in when we can!

*WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Saturday 3 April 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 West Brom
Leeds 15:00 Sheffield Utd
Leicester 17:30 Man City
_Aston Villa 20:00 Fulham[moved to Sun]_
_Arsenal 20:00 Liverpool_
*Sunday 4 April 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Burnley
Newcastle 14:05 Spurs
_Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool[moved to Sat]
Aston Villa 16:30 Fulham_
Man Utd 19:30 Brighton
*Monday 5 April 2021*
Everton 18:00 Crystal Palace
Wolves 20:15 West Ham
		
Click to expand...

The Arsenal and Villa games have swapped places for some reason. Update as above.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2021)

*Saturday 3 April 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 West Brom 1-0
Leeds 15:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
Leicester 17:30 Man City 1-2
Arsenal 20:00 Liverpool 1-2
*Sunday 4 April 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Burnley 0-1
Newcastle 14:05 Spurs 0-2
Aston Villa 16:30 Fulham 2-1
Man Utd 19:30 Brighton 1-1
*Monday 5 April 2021*
Everton 18:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Wolves 20:15 West Ham 1-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 29, 2021)

*WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Saturday 3 April 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 West Brom 3-0
Leeds 15:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
Leicester 17:30 Man City 2-2
Aston Villa 20:00 Fulham 1-1
*Sunday 4 April 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Burnley 0-0
Newcastle 14:05 Spurs 1-2
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool 2-3
Man Utd 19:30 Brighton 3-1
*Monday 5 April 2021*
Everton 18:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Wolves 20:15 West Ham 1-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Mar 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I wasn't going to post the fixtures yet in case they change, but then next week we'll all be busy with golf and other real life things so might as well get them in when we can!

*WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Saturday 3 April 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 West Brom  3-0
Leeds 15:00 Sheffield Utd  2-0
Leicester 17:30 Man City  1-2
Aston Villa 20:00 Fulham  1-0
*Sunday 4 April 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Burnley  1-1
Newcastle 14:05 Spurs  0-2
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool  2-2
Man Utd 19:30 Brighton  3-1
*Monday 5 April 2021*
Everton 18:00 Crystal Palace  2-1
Wolves 20:15 West Ham  2-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 2, 2021)

*Saturday* 
Chelsea v West Brom 4-0
Leeds v Sheffield Utd 2-0
Leicester v Man City 1-2
Aston Villa v Fulham 1-2
*Sunday*
Southampton v Burnley 0-0
Newcastle v Tottenham  0-1
Arsenal v Liverpool 1-1
Man Utd v Brighton 2-1
*Monday* 
Everton v Crystal Palace 3-0
Wolves v West Ham 0-2


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 3, 2021)

*Saturday 3 April 2021*
Chelsea 2 - 0 West Brom


----------



## Piece (Apr 3, 2021)

*WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Saturday 3 April 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 West Brom 3-0
Leeds 15:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
Leicester 17:30 Man City 1-2
Aston Villa 20:00 Fulham 1-1
*Sunday 4 April 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Burnley 0-1
Newcastle 14:05 Spurs 0-2
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool 1-2
Man Utd 19:30 Brighton 2-1
*Monday 5 April 2021*
Everton 18:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Wolves 20:15 West Ham 1-1


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 3, 2021)

*Saturday 3 April 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 West Brom 3-0
Leeds 15:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0
Leicester 17:30 Man City 1-3
Arsenal 20:00 Liverpool 1-2
*Sunday 4 April 2021*
Southampton 12:00 Burnley 1-0
Newcastle 14:05 Spurs 0-2
Aston Villa 16:30 Fulham 2-1
Man Utd 19:30 Brighton 3-1
*Monday 5 April 2021*
Everton 18:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Wolves 20:15 West Ham 1-2


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 3, 2021)

Saturday 3 April 2021
Chelsea 12:30 West Brom 3-0
Leeds 15:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
Leicester 17:30 Man City 1-2
Aston Villa 20:00 Fulham 1-1

Sunday 4 April 2021
Southampton 12:00 Burnley 2-0
Newcastle 14:05 Spurs 0-1
Arsenal 16:30 Liverpool 2-2
Man Utd 19:30 Brighton 3-0

Monday 5 April 2021
Everton 18:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Wolves 20:15 West Ham 1-1


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 3, 2021)

*Saturday 3 April 2021*
Leeds 2 - 0 Sheffield Utd 
Leicester 1 - 2 Man City 
Arsenal 1 - 2 Liverpool

*Sunday 4 April 2021*
Southampton 2 - 0 Burnley
Newcastle 0 - 2 Spurs 
Aston Villa 2 - 1 Fulham
Man Utd 1 - 1 Brighton

*Monday 5 April 2021*
Everton 2 - 0 Crystal Palace
Wolves 1 - 2 West Ham


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2021)

Week 30 standings - much of a muchness really.





*Week 31 Fixtures
Friday 9 April 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Wolves
*Saturday 10 April 2021*
Man City 12:30 Leeds
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 17:30 Chelsea
*Sunday 11 April 2021*
Burnley 12:00 Newcastle
West Ham 14:05 Leicester
Spurs 16:30 Man Utd
Sheffield Utd 19:00 Arsenal
*Monday 12 April 2021*
West Brom 18:00 Southampton
Brighton 20:15 Everton


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 6, 2021)

*Week 31 Fixtures
Friday 9 April 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Wolves 1-1
*Saturday 10 April 2021*
Man City 12:30 Leeds 3-1
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Crystal Palace 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
*Sunday 11 April 2021*
Burnley 12:00 Newcastle 1-1
West Ham 14:05 Leicester 2-2
Spurs 16:30 Man Utd 1-1
Sheffield Utd 19:00 Arsenal 1-2
*Monday 12 April 2021*
West Brom 18:00 Southampton 0-0
Brighton 20:15 Everton 1-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Week 30 standings - much of a muchness really.

View attachment 36053



*Week 31 Fixtures
Friday 9 April 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Wolves1-2
*Saturday 10 April 2021*
Man City 12:30 Leeds3-1
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa2-0
Crystal Palace 17:30 Chelsea1-2
*Sunday 11 April 2021*
Burnley 12:00 Newcastle2-1
West Ham 14:05 Leicester1-1
Spurs 16:30 Man Utd1-1
Sheffield Utd 19:00 Arsenal1-2
*Monday 12 April 2021*
West Brom 18:00 Southampton2-2
Brighton 20:15 Everton1-2

whoa whoa whoaaaa. Much of a  muchness. Tashyboy won a week for the first time since the prem league started. That’s massive. It’s just someone else gatecrashed me party 😁👍😉
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 6, 2021)

Friday 9 April 2021
Fulham 20:00 Wolves 1-0

Saturday 10 April 2021
Man City 12:30 Leeds 3-1
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa 4-0
Crystal Palace 17:30 Chelsea 1-2

Sunday 11 April 2021
Burnley 12:00 Newcastle 2-0
West Ham 14:05 Leicester 2-2
Spurs 16:30 Man Utd 1-3
Sheffield Utd 19:00 Arsenal 1-1

Monday 12 April 2021
West Brom 18:00 Southampton 1-2
Brighton 20:15 Everton 0-2


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 6, 2021)

*Week 31 Fixtures
Friday 9 April 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Wolves 1-2
*Saturday 10 April 2021*
Man City 12:30 Leeds 3-0
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Crystal Palace 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
*Sunday 11 April 2021*
Burnley 12:00 Newcastle 2-1
West Ham 14:05 Leicester 1-1
Spurs 16:30 Man Utd 1-2
Sheffield Utd 19:00 Arsenal 0-2
*Monday 12 April 2021*
West Brom 18:00 Southampton 1-1
Brighton 20:15 Everton 1-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 7, 2021)

*Week 31 Fixtures
Friday 9 April 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Wolves 1-1
*Saturday 10 April 2021*
Man City 12:30 Leeds 4-2
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Crystal Palace 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
*Sunday 11 April 2021*
Burnley 12:00 Newcastle 0-0
West Ham 14:05 Leicester 3-2
Spurs 16:30 Man Utd 3-3
Sheffield Utd 19:00 Arsenal 0-2
*Monday 12 April 2021*
West Brom 18:00 Southampton 1-2
Brighton 20:15 Everton 2-0


----------



## Hogieefc (Apr 7, 2021)

*Week 31 Fixtures
Friday 9 April 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Wolves  2-2
*Saturday 10 April 2021*
Man City 12:30 Leeds  3-1
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa  2-0
Crystal Palace 17:30 Chelsea  1-2
*Sunday 11 April 2021*
Burnley 12:00 Newcastle  1-1
West Ham 14:05 Leicester  1-2
Spurs 16:30 Man Utd  0-1
Sheffield Utd 19:00 Arsenal  0-2
*Monday 12 April 2021*
West Brom 18:00 Southampton 2-1
Brighton 20:15 Everton  0-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 7, 2021)

*Friday*
Fulham v Wolves 0-2
*Saturday* 
Man City v Leeds 4-2
Liverpool v Aston Villa 2-1
Crystal Palace v Chelsea 2-2
*Sunday* 
Burnley v Newcastle 0-0
West Ham v Leicester 2-3
Spurs v Man Utd 1-2
Sheffield Utd v Arsenal 1-3
*Monday* 
West Brom v Southampton 1-1
Brighton v Everton 0-1


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2021)

*Friday 9 April 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Wolves 0-1
*Saturday 10 April 2021*
Man City 12:30 Leeds 3-0
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Crystal Palace 17:30 Chelsea 0-1
*Sunday 11 April 2021*
Burnley 12:00 Newcastle 2-1
West Ham 14:05 Leicester 2-2
Spurs 16:30 Man Utd 1-1
Sheffield Utd 19:00 Arsenal 1-2
*Monday 12 April 2021*
West Brom 18:00 Southampton 2-2
Brighton 20:15 Everton 1-2


----------



## Piece (Apr 8, 2021)

*Friday 9 April 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Wolves 1-2
*Saturday 10 April 2021*
Man City 12:30 Leeds 4-1
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa 2-0
Crystal Palace 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
*Sunday 11 April 2021*
Burnley 12:00 Newcastle 2-1
West Ham 14:05 Leicester 1-1
Spurs 16:30 Man Utd 0-1
Sheffield Utd 19:00 Arsenal 1-0
*Monday 12 April 2021*
West Brom 18:00 Southampton 2-1
Brighton 20:15 Everton 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2021)

A few people seemingly still to predict, unless this is all we have left now. All watching the Masters I guess?


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 9, 2021)

*Saturday 10 April 2021*
Man City 3 - 1 Leeds 
Liverpool 2 - 1 Aston Villa 
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Chelsea

*Sunday 11 April 2021*
Burnley 2 - 0 Newcastle 
West Ham q - 2 Leicester 
Spurs 1 - 1 Man Utd 
Sheffield Utd 0 - 2  Arsenal

*Monday 12 April 2021*
West Brom 1 - 2 Southampton
Brighton 1 - 1 Everton


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2021)

Paperboy said:



*Saturday 10 April 2021*
Man City 3 - 1 Leeds
Liverpool 2 - 1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Chelsea

*Sunday 11 April 2021*
Burnley 2 - 0 Newcastle
West Ham q - 2 Leicester
Spurs 1 - 1 Man Utd
Sheffield Utd 0 - 2  Arsenal

*Monday 12 April 2021*
West Brom 1 - 2 Southampton
Brighton 1 - 1 Everton
		
Click to expand...

Q-2 ain't no score I ever heard of.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Q-2 ain't no score I ever heard of. 

Click to expand...

17th number in the alphabet

17 0


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 10, 2021)

*Sunday 11 April 2021*
West Ham 1 - 2 Leicester

Cheers @Orikoru


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 12, 2021)

*WEEK 32
Friday 16 April 2021*
Everton 20:00 Spurs
*Saturday 17 April 2021*
Newcastle 12:30 West Ham
Wolves 15:00 Sheffield Utd
*Sunday 18 April 2021*
Arsenal 13:30 Fulham
Man Utd 16:00 Burnley
*Monday 19 April 2021*
Leeds 20:00 Liverpool
*Tuesday 20 April 2021*
Chelsea 20:00 Brighton
*Wednesday 21 April 2021*
Spurs 18:00 Southampton
Aston Villa 20:15 Man City
*Thursday 22 April 2021*
Leicester 20:00 West Brom


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2021)

*WEEK 32
Friday 16 April 2021*
Everton 20:00 Spurs 2-2
*Saturday 17 April 2021*
Newcastle 12:30 West Ham 1-3
Wolves 15:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0
*Sunday 18 April 2021*
Arsenal 13:30 Fulham 2-0
Man Utd 16:00 Burnley 2-1
*Monday 19 April 2021*
Leeds 20:00 Liverpool 1-2
*Tuesday 20 April 2021*
Chelsea 20:00 Brighton ,2-0
*Wednesday 21 April 2021*
Spurs 18:00 Southampton 2-1
Aston Villa 20:15 Man City 1-3
*Thursday 22 April 2021*
Leicester 20:00 West Brom 1-2


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 13, 2021)

Friday 16 April 2021
Everton 20:00 Spurs 1-1

Saturday 17 April 2021
Newcastle 12:30 West Ham 1-0
Wolves 15:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0

Sunday 18 April 2021
Arsenal 13:30 Fulham 1-2
Man Utd 16:00 Burnley 3-0

Monday 19 April 2021
Leeds 20:00 Liverpool 2-1

Tuesday 20 April 2021
Chelsea 20:00 Brighton 4-2

Wednesday 21 April 2021
Spurs 18:00 Southampton 1-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Man City 1-3

Thursday 22 April 2021
Leicester 20:00 West Brom 2-0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 13, 2021)

*WEEK 32
Friday 16 April 2021*
Everton 20:00 Spurs 1-1
*Saturday 17 April 2021*
Newcastle 12:30 West Ham 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
*Sunday 18 April 2021*
Arsenal 13:30 Fulham 2-1
Man Utd 16:00 Burnley 2-0
*Monday 19 April 2021*
Leeds 20:00 Liverpool 3-2
*Tuesday 20 April 2021*
Chelsea 20:00 Brighton 3-0
*Wednesday 21 April 2021*
Spurs 18:00 Southampton 2-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Man City 2-2
*Thursday 22 April 2021*
Leicester 20:00 West Brom 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 13, 2021)

WEEK 32
Friday 16 April 2021
Everton 20:00 Spurs1-1
Saturday 17 April 2021
Newcastle 12:30 West Ham1-3
Wolves 15:00 Sheffield Utd2-0
Sunday 18 April 2021
Arsenal 13:30 Fulham2-1
Man Utd 16:00 Burnley3-1
Monday 19 April 2021
Leeds 20:00 Liverpool2-1
Tuesday 20 April 2021
Chelsea 20:00 Brighton2-0
Wednesday 21 April 2021
Spurs 18:00 Southampton2-1
Aston Villa 20:15 Man City1-2
Thursday 22 April 2021
Leicester 20:00 West Brom2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 14, 2021)

*Friday 16 April 2021*
Everton 20:00 Spurs 1-1
*Saturday 17 April 2021*
Newcastle 12:30 West Ham 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Sheffield Utd 1-0
*Sunday 18 April 2021*
Arsenal 13:30 Fulham 3-1
Man Utd 16:00 Burnley 2-0
*Monday 19 April 2021*
Leeds 20:00 Liverpool 1-2
*Tuesday 20 April 2021*
Chelsea 20:00 Brighton 2-1
*Wednesday 21 April 2021*
Spurs 18:00 Southampton 2-1
Aston Villa 20:15 Man City 0-3
*Thursday 22 April 2021*
Leicester 20:00 West Brom 1-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 14, 2021)

*Friday*
Everton v Tottenham 0-1
*Saturday* 
Newcastle v West Ham 1-3
Wolves v Sheffield Utd 1-0
*Sunday*
Arsenal v Fulham 2-1
Man Utd v Burnley 3-0
*Monday* 
Leeds v Liverpool 2-2
*Tuesday*
Chelsea v Brighton 3-0
*Wednesday*
Tottenham V Southampton 3-0
Aston Villa v Man City 1-3
*Thursday*
Leicester v West Brom 2-0


----------



## Hogieefc (Apr 15, 2021)

*WEEK 32
Friday 16 April 2021*
Everton 20:00 Spurs  1-1
*Saturday 17 April 2021*
Newcastle 12:30 West Ham 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Sheffield Utd. 2-0
*Sunday 18 April 2021*
Arsenal 13:30 Fulham. 3-2
Man Utd 16:00 Burnley. 2-0
*Monday 19 April 2021*
Leeds 20:00 Liverpool. 1-2
*Tuesday 20 April 2021*
Chelsea 20:00 Brighton. 2-0
*Wednesday 21 April 2021*
Spurs 18:00 Southampton. 2-1
Aston Villa 20:15 Man City. 1-2
*Thursday 22 April 2021*
Leicester 20:00 West Brom.3-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 15, 2021)

*WEEK 32
Friday 16 April 2021*
Everton 20:00 Spurs 2-2
*Saturday 17 April 2021*
Newcastle 12:30 West Ham 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0
*Sunday 18 April 2021*
Arsenal 13:30 Fulham 2-1
Man Utd 16:00 Burnley 3-1
*Monday 19 April 2021*
Leeds 20:00 Liverpool 1-3
*Tuesday 20 April 2021*
Chelsea 20:00 Brighton 1-1
*Wednesday 21 April 2021*
Spurs 18:00 Southampton 2-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Man City 1-3
*Thursday 22 April 2021*
Leicester 20:00 West Brom 2-1


----------



## Piece (Apr 16, 2021)

*WEEK 32
Friday 16 April 2021*
Everton 20:00 Spurs 1-2
*Saturday 17 April 2021*
Newcastle 12:30 West Ham 0-3
Wolves 15:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0
*Sunday 18 April 2021*
Arsenal 13:30 Fulham 3-1
Man Utd 16:00 Burnley 1-0
*Monday 19 April 2021*
Leeds 20:00 Liverpool 2-1
*Tuesday 20 April 2021*
Chelsea 20:00 Brighton 3-2
*Wednesday 21 April 2021*
Spurs 18:00 Southampton 2-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Man City 1-2
*Thursday 22 April 2021*
Leicester 20:00 West Brom 2-1


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 16, 2021)

*Saturday 17 April 2021*
Newcastle 1 - 2 West Ham
Wolves 2 - 1 Sheffield Utd

*Sunday 18 April 2021*
Arsenal 3 - 1 Fulham
Man Utd 2 - 0 Burnley

*Monday 19 April 2021*
Leeds 1 - 2 Liverpool

*Tuesday 20 April 2021*
Chelsea 1 - 1 Brighton

*Wednesday 21 April 2021*
Spurs 2 - 0 Southampton
Aston Villa 1 - 3 Man City

*Thursday 22 April 2021*
Leicester 2 - 0  West Brom


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2021)

WEEK 33 FIXTURES

Friday 23rd
Arsenal 20:00 Everton
Saturday 24th
Liverpool 12:30 Newcastle
West Ham 17:30 Chelsea
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Brighton
Sunday 25th
Wolves 12:00 Burnley
Leeds 14:00 Man Utd
Aston Villa 19:00 West Brom
Monday 26th
Leicester 20:00 Crystal Palace


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 22, 2021)

WEEK 33 FIXTURES

Friday 23rd
Arsenal 20:00 Everton 1-1
Saturday 24th
Liverpool 12:30 Newcastle 3-0
West Ham 17:30 Chelsea 1-2
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Brighton 1-1
Sunday 25th
Wolves 12:00 Burnley 2-0
Leeds 14:00 Man Utd 1-1
Aston Villa 19:00 West Brom 2-0
Monday 26th
Leicester 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 22, 2021)

WEEK 33 FIXTURES

Friday 23rd
Arsenal 20:00 Everton 1-1
Saturday 24th
Liverpool 12:30 Newcastle 2-0
West Ham 17:30 Chelsea 1-2
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Brighton 2-1
Sunday 25th
Wolves 12:00 Burnley 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Man Utd 2-1
Aston Villa 19:00 West Brom  3-1
Monday 26th
Leicester 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 23, 2021)

WEEK 33 FIXTURES

Friday 23rd
Arsenal 20:00 Everton 1-2

Saturday 24th
Liverpool 12:30 Newcastle 3-0
West Ham 17:30 Chelsea 1-3
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Brighton 0-0

Sunday 25th
Wolves 12:00 Burnley 2-1
Leeds 14:00 Man Utd 1-1
Aston Villa 19:00 West Brom 2-0

Monday 26th
Leicester 20:00 Crystal Palace 3-0


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 23, 2021)

*Friday*
Arsenal v Everton 2-2
*Saturday* 
Liverpool v Newcastle 1-0
West Ham v Chelsea 2-1
Sheffield Utd v Brighton 1-0
*Sunday* 
Wolves v Burnley 0-0
Leeds v Man Utd 2-1
Aston Villa v West Brom 1-1
*Monday* 
Leicester v Crystal Palace 2-0


----------



## Hogieefc (Apr 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			WEEK 33 FIXTURES

Friday 23rd
Arsenal 20:00 Everton 2-2
Saturday 24th
Liverpool 12:30 Newcastle 2-1
West Ham 17:30 Chelsea 1-1
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Brighton 0-2
Sunday 25th
Wolves 12:00 Burnley 2-1
Leeds 14:00 Man Utd 2-2
Aston Villa 19:00 West Brom 2-0
Monday 26th
Leicester 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 23, 2021)

Friday 23rd
Arsenal 20:00 Everton 1-1
Saturday 24th
Liverpool 12:30 Newcastle 2-1
West Ham 17:30 Chelsea 1-1
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Brighton 0-1
Sunday 25th
Wolves 12:00 Burnley 1-0
Leeds 14:00 Man Utd 1-2
Aston Villa 19:00 West Brom 2-1
Monday 26th
Leicester 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-1


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 23, 2021)

*Friday 23rd*
Arsenal 2 v 1 Everton

*Saturday 24th*
Liverpool 3 v 0 Newcastle
West Ham 1 v 1 Chelsea 
Sheffield Utd 1 v 2 Brighton

*Sunday 25th*
Wolves 2 v 0 Burnley
Leeds 1 v 1 Man Utd
Aston Villa 2 v 1 West Brom 

*Monday 26th*
Leicester 2 v 0 Crystal Palace


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 23, 2021)

Here's the updated league table. Is Paperboy bottling the run-in?




(Tashyboy wins the week.. he cries when we don't mention that. 😁 )


----------



## Piece (Apr 23, 2021)

Are 2-2 Ev


----------



## Piece (Apr 23, 2021)

WEEK 33 FIXTURES

Friday 23rd
Arsenal 20:00 Everton 2-2
Saturday 24th
Liverpool 12:30 Newcastle 2-0
West Ham 17:30 Chelsea 1-2
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Brighton 0-1
Sunday 25th
Wolves 12:00 Burnley 1-0
Leeds 14:00 Man Utd 0-3
Aston Villa 19:00 West Brom 1-1
Monday 26th
Leicester 20:00 Crystal Palace 3-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 23, 2021)

WEEK 33 FIXTURES


Saturday 24th
Liverpool 12:30 Newcastle 3-0
West Ham 17:30 Chelsea 2-2
Sheffield Utd 20:00 Brighton 0-2
Sunday 25th
Wolves 12:00 Burnley 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Man Utd 2-2
Aston Villa 19:00 West Brom 2-1
Monday 26th
Leicester 20:00 Crystal  Palace 4-0


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Here's the updated league table. Is Paperboy bottling the run-in?

View attachment 36306


(Tashyboy wins the week.. he cries when we don't mention that. 😁 )
		
Click to expand...

am all emotional, Ave only ever joint won.😁


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 26, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			am all emotional, Ave only ever joint won.😁
		
Click to expand...

Then you forgot to do this week's??


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Then you forgot to do this week's??
		
Click to expand...

😳 Ave I oh exk


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Then you forgot to do this week's??
		
Click to expand...

post 664 am up to date aren’t I,or you being a tit wi me 😁🤨


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 26, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			post 664 am up to date aren’t I,or you being a tit wi me 😁🤨
		
Click to expand...

That was last week's you plum! Leicester just beat Palace not West Brom! 😂


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 26, 2021)

Bollox Ave missed a full weeks 😖 
Am like Liverpool I could miss out on top four.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 28, 2021)

Not had time to do last week's scores yet but here are the next fixtures.

*WEEK 34
Friday 30 April 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Leicester
*Saturday 1 May 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:30 Man City
Brighton 15:00 Leeds
Chelsea 17:30 Fulham
Everton 20:00 Aston Villa
*Sunday 2 May 2021*
Newcastle 14:00 Arsenal
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool
Spurs 19:15 Sheffield Utd
*Monday 3 May 2021*
West Brom 18:00 Wolves
Burnley 20:15 West Ham


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 28, 2021)

*WEEK 34
Friday 30 April 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Leicester 1-3
*Saturday 1 May 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:30 Man City 0-3
Brighton 15:00 Leeds 1-2
Chelsea 17:30 Fulham 2-1
Everton 20:00 Aston Villa 2-2
*Sunday 2 May 2021*
Newcastle 14:00 Arsenal 1-1
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool 2-1
Spurs 19:15 Sheffield Utd 2-1
*Monday 3 May 2021*
West Brom 18:00 Wolves 2-1
Burnley 20:15 West Ham 1-1


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 28, 2021)

*WEEK 34
Friday 30 April 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Leicester 0-2
*Saturday 1 May 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:30 Man City 0-4
Brighton 15:00 Leeds 2-1
Chelsea 17:30 Fulham 2-0
Everton 20:00 Aston Villa 0-0
*Sunday 2 May 2021*
Newcastle 14:00 Arsenal 1-2
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool 2-2
Spurs 19:15 Sheffield Utd 2-0
*Monday 3 May 2021*
West Brom 18:00 Wolves 1-1
Burnley 20:15 West Ham 1-3


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 28, 2021)

WEEK 34
Friday 30 April 2021
Southampton 20:00 Leicester 1-2

Saturday 1 May 2021
Crystal Palace 12:30 Man City 0-3
Brighton 15:00 Leeds 0-2
Chelsea 17:30 Fulham 3-0
Everton 20:00 Aston Villa 2-0

Sunday 2 May 2021
Newcastle 14:00 Arsenal 1-1
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool 2-1
Spurs 19:15 Sheffield Utd 3-0

Monday 3 May 2021
West Brom 18:00 Wolves 0-0
Burnley 20:15 West Ham 2-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 28, 2021)

WEEK 34
Friday 30 April 2021
Southampton 20:00 Leicester 1-2
Saturday 1 May 2021
Crystal Palace 12:30 Man City-1-3
Brighton 15:00 Leeds1-1
Chelsea 17:30 Fulham3-1
Everton 20:00 Aston Villa2-1
Sunday 2 May 2021
Newcastle 14:00 Arsenal1-1
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool1-1
Spurs 19:15 Sheffield Utd3-1
Monday 3 May 2021
West Brom 18:00 Wolves2-1
Burnley 20:15 West Ham1-3


----------



## Piece (Apr 28, 2021)

*WEEK 34
Friday 30 April 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Leicester 0-3
*Saturday 1 May 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:30 Man City 1-4
Brighton 15:00 Leeds 2-1
Chelsea 17:30 Fulham 2-0
Everton 20:00 Aston Villa 1-0
*Sunday 2 May 2021*
Newcastle 14:00 Arsenal 1-1
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool 2–1
Spurs 19:15 Sheffield Utd 3-0
*Monday 3 May 2021*
West Brom 18:00 Wolves 1-1
Burnley 20:15 West Ham 1-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 28, 2021)

*WEEK 34
Friday 30 April 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Leicester 0-2
*Saturday 1 May 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:30 Man City 0-3
Brighton 15:00 Leeds 1-2
Chelsea 17:30 Fulham 2-0
Everton 20:00 Aston Villa 1-1
*Sunday 2 May 2021*
Newcastle 14:00 Arsenal 0-1
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool 2-1
Spurs 19:15 Sheffield Utd 1-0
*Monday 3 May 2021*
West Brom 18:00 Wolves 0-0
Burnley 20:15 West Ham 0-1


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 30, 2021)

*WEEK 34
Friday 30 April 2021*
Southampton 0 - 2 Leicester

*Saturday 1 May 2021*
Crystal Palace 1 - 3 Man City
Brighton 1 - 2 Leeds
Chelsea 3 - 1 Fulham
Everton 1 - 1 Aston Villa

*Sunday 2 May 2021*
Newcastle 0 - 2 Arsenal
Man Utd 1 - 1 Liverpool
Spurs 2 - 0 Sheffield Utd

*Monday 3 May 2021*
West Brom 1 - 1 Wolves
Burnley 1 - 2 West Ham


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 30, 2021)

*Friday* 
Southampton v Leicester 0-2
*Saturday* 
Crystal Palace v Man City 0-2
Brighton v Leeds 1-1
Chelsea v Fulham 2-1
Everton v Aston Villa 2-2
*Sunday* 
Newcastle v Arsenal 1-2
Man Utd v Liverpool 2-2
Tottenham  v Sheffield Utd 2-0
*Monday* 
West Brom v Wolves 2-1
Burnley v West Ham 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2021)

*WEEK 34
Friday 30 April 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Leicester 0-3
*Saturday 1 May 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:30 Man City 0-3
Brighton 15:00 Leeds 1-2
Chelsea 17:30 Fulham 2-0
Everton 20:00 Aston Villa 1-1
*Sunday 2 May 2021*
Newcastle 14:00 Arsenal 1-1
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool 1-2
Spurs 19:15 Sheffield Utd 2-1
*Monday 3 May 2021*
West Brom 18:00 Wolves 2-1
Burnley 20:15 West Ham 0-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Apr 30, 2021)

*WEEK 34
Friday 30 April 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Leicester 1-2
*Saturday 1 May 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:30 Man City  0-3
Brighton 15:00 Leeds  2-2
Chelsea 17:30 Fulham  2-1
Everton 20:00 Aston Villa  2-0
*Sunday 2 May 2021*
Newcastle 14:00 Arsenal 1-1
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool 2-2
Spurs 19:15 Sheffield Utd 3-0
*Monday 3 May 2021*
West Brom 18:00 Wolves  2-0
Burnley 20:15 West Ham 2-1


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 30, 2021)

Not only do football, fans have to contend with VAR we now have really poor refs in the Priemier League. Crazy decision to send of the Southampton player, why didn’t VAR step in and stop it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 30, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Not only do football, fans have to contend with VAR we now have really poor refs in the Priemier League. Crazy decision to send of the Southampton player, why didn’t VAR step in and stop it.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed mate, but wrong thread.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 30, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Agreed mate, but wrong thread.

Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (May 1, 2021)

Here was week 33's standings. Bit of a low-scoring one...


----------



## Tashyboy (May 1, 2021)

Not a bad week for Tash to miss every game 😁


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2021)

I'm going to put week 35 and 36 fixtures up together because there's no days off between them, so just do them whenever you like..

*WEEK 35
Friday 7 May 2021*
Leicester 20:00 Newcastle
*Saturday 8 May 2021*
Leeds 12:30 Spurs
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Crystal Palace
Man City 17:30 Chelsea
Liverpool 20:15 Southampton
*Sunday 9 May 2021*
Wolves 12:00 Brighton
Aston Villa 14:05 Man Utd
West Ham 16:30 Everton
Arsenal 19:00 West Brom
*Monday 10 May 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Burnley
*Tuesday 11 May 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Crystal Palace
*Wednesday 12 May 2021*
Man Utd 18:00 Leicester
Chelsea 20:15 Arsenal

*WEEK 36
Thursday 13 May 2021*
Aston Villa 20:00 Everton
*Friday 14 May 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Man City
*Saturday 15 May 2021*
Burnley 12:30 Leeds
Southampton 15:00 Fulham
Brighton 20:00 West Ham
*Sunday 16 May 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:00 Aston Villa
Spurs 14:05 Wolves
West Brom 16:30 Liverpool
Everton 19:00 Sheffield Utd


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 4, 2021)

*WEEK 35
Friday 7 May 2021*
Leicester 20:00 Newcastle 3-0
*Saturday 8 May 2021*
Leeds 12:30 Spurs 1-2
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-02
Man City 17:30 Chelsea 2-1
Liverpool 20:15 Southampton 4-0
*Sunday 9 May 2021*
Wolves 12:00 Brighton 1-1
Aston Villa 14:05 Man Utd 1-3
West Ham 16:30 Everton 2-2
Arsenal 19:00 West Brom 1-1
*Monday 10 May 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Burnley 1-1
*Tuesday 11 May 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
*Wednesday 12 May 2021*
Man Utd 18:00 Leicester 1-2
Chelsea 20:15 Arsenal 2-1

*WEEK 36
Thursday 13 May 2021*
Aston Villa 20:00 Everton 1-2
*Friday 14 May 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Man City 0-4
*Saturday 15 May 2021*
Burnley 12:30 Leeds 2-2
Southampton 15:00 Fulham 1-1
Brighton 20:00 West Ham 3-1
*Sunday 16 May 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:00 Aston Villa 0-2
Spurs 14:05 Wolves 2-1
West Brom 16:30 Liverpool 1-1
Everton 19:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (May 4, 2021)

WEEK 35
Friday 7 May 2021
Leicester 20:00 Newcastle 3-0
Saturday 8 May 2021
Leeds 12:30 Spurs1-2
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Crystal Palace1-3
Man City 17:30 Chelsea2-1
Liverpool 20:15 Southampton3-1
Sunday 9 May 2021
Wolves 12:00 Brighton2-1
Aston Villa 14:05 Man Utd1-2
West Ham 16:30 Everton2-1
Arsenal 19:00 West Brom2-0
Monday 10 May 2021
Fulham 20:00 Burnley2-1
Tuesday 11 May 2021
Southampton 20:00 Crystal Palace2-1
Wednesday 12 May 2021
Man Utd 18:00 Leicester1-1
Chelsea 20:15 Arsenal2-0

WEEK 36
Thursday 13 May 2021
Aston Villa 20:00 Everton1-1
Friday 14 May 2021
Newcastle 20:00 Man City0-4
Saturday 15 May 2021
Burnley 12:30 Leeds1-2
Southampton 15:00 Fulham2-1
Brighton 20:00 West Ham1-2
Sunday 16 May 2021
Crystal Palace 12:00 Aston Villa1-1
Spurs 14:05 Wolves
West Brom 16:30 Liverpool0-3
Everton 19:00 Sheffield Utd3-0


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2021)

*WEEK 34 STANDINGS*
Has Paperboy sealed the league title? Maybe...


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 4, 2021)

*WEEK 35
Friday 7 May 2021*
Leicester 20:00 Newcastle 2-0
*Saturday 8 May 2021*
Leeds 12:30 Spurs 2-2
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Man City 17:30 Chelsea 1-1
Liverpool 20:15 Southampton 3-0
*Sunday 9 May 2021*
Wolves 12:00 Brighton 1-0
Aston Villa 14:05 Man Utd 1-2
West Ham 16:30 Everton 1-1
Arsenal 19:00 West Brom 2-0
*Monday 10 May 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Burnley 1-0
*Tuesday 11 May 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
*Wednesday 12 May 2021*
Man Utd 18:00 Leicester 2-2
Chelsea 20:15 Arsenal 2-1

*WEEK 36
Thursday 13 May 2021*
Aston Villa 20:00 Everton 1-1
*Friday 14 May 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Man City 0-2
*Saturday 15 May 2021*
Burnley 12:30 Leeds 0-2
Southampton 15:00 Fulham 1-1
Brighton 20:00 West Ham 1-2
*Sunday 16 May 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:00 Aston Villa 0-2
Spurs 14:05 Wolves 2-1
West Brom 16:30 Liverpool 0-3
Everton 19:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 4, 2021)

WEEK 35
Friday 7 May 2021
Leicester 20:00 Newcastle 3-0

Saturday 8 May 2021
Leeds 12:30 Spurs 2-2
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-1
Man City 17:30 Chelsea 2-1
Liverpool 20:15 Southampton 1-1

Sunday 9 May 2021
Wolves 12:00 Brighton 2-1
Aston Villa 14:05 Man Utd 0-2
West Ham 16:30 Everton 1-2
Arsenal 19:00 West Brom 1-0

Monday 10 May 2021
Fulham 20:00 Burnley 2-2

Tuesday 11 May 2021
Southampton 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Man Utd 18:00 Leicester 2-1

Wednesday 12 May 2021
Man Utd 18:00 Leicester 2-0
Chelsea 20:15 Arsenal 3-0

WEEK 36
Thursday 13 May 2021
Aston Villa 20:00 Everton 1-2
Man Utd 20:15 Liverpool 1-1

Friday 14 May 2021
Newcastle 20:00 Man City 0-4

Saturday 15 May 2021
Burnley 12:30 Leeds 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Fulham 2-0
Brighton 20:00 West Ham 1-3

Sunday 16 May 2021
Crystal Palace 12:00 Aston Villa 1-0
Spurs 14:05 Wolves 2-0
West Brom 16:30 Liverpool 0-3
Everton 19:00 Sheffield Utd 1-0


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2021)

WEEK 35
Friday 7 May 2021
Leicester 20:00 Newcastle 2-1
Saturday 8 May 2021
Leeds 12:30 Spurs 2-2
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Man City 17:30 Chelsea 2-1
Liverpool 20:15 Southampton 2-1
Sunday 9 May 2021
Wolves 12:00 Brighton 1-2
Aston Villa 14:05 Man Utd 1-2
West Ham 16:30 Everton 3-2
Arsenal 19:00 West Brom 2-2
Monday 10 May 2021
Fulham 20:00 Burnley 2-1
Tuesday 11 May 2021
Southampton 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Wednesday 12 May 2021
Man Utd 18:00 Leicester 2-2
Chelsea 20:15 Arsenal 2-1

WEEK 36
Thursday 13 May 2021
Aston Villa 20:00 Everton 1-1
Friday 14 May 2021
Newcastle 20:00 Man City 1-3
Saturday 15 May 2021
Burnley 12:30 Leeds 1-2
Southampton 15:00 Fulham 1-1
Brighton 20:00 West Ham 1-2
Sunday 16 May 2021
Crystal Palace 12:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Spurs 14:05 Wolves 2-1
West Brom 16:30 Liverpool 1-3
Everton 19:00 Sheffield Utd 3-1


----------



## Hogieefc (May 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm going to put week 35 and 36 fixtures up together because there's no days off between them, so just do them whenever you like..

*WEEK 35
Friday 7 May 2021*
Leicester 20:00 Newcastle  2-0
*Saturday 8 May 2021*
Leeds 12:30 Spurs  1-1
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Crystal Palace  1-1
Man City 17:30 Chelsea  2-0
Liverpool 20:15 Southampton  2-0
*Sunday 9 May 2021*
Wolves 12:00 Brighton  2-2
Aston Villa 14:05 Man Utd  1-3
West Ham 16:30 Everton  2-3
Arsenal 19:00 West Brom  3-0
*Monday 10 May 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Burnley  1-2
*Tuesday 11 May 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Crystal Palace  2-0
*Wednesday 12 May 2021*
Man Utd 18:00 Leicester  2-2
Chelsea 20:15 Arsenal  2-0

*WEEK 36
Thursday 13 May 2021*
Aston Villa 20:00 Everton  1-2
*Friday 14 May 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Man City  1-3
*Saturday 15 May 2021*
Burnley 12:30 Leeds  1-1
Southampton 15:00 Fulham  2-0
Brighton 20:00 West Ham  1-2
*Sunday 16 May 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:00 Aston Villa  1-3
Spurs 14:05 Wolves  2-1
West Brom 16:30 Liverpool  0-2
Everton 19:00 Sheffield Utd  3-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2021)

*WEEK 35
Friday 7 May 2021*
Leicester 20:00 Newcastle 2-1
*Saturday 8 May 2021*
Leeds 12:30 Spurs 1-2
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Man City 17:30 Chelsea 2-1
Liverpool 20:15 Southampton 2-1
*Sunday 9 May 2021*
Wolves 12:00 Brighton 0-1
Aston Villa 14:05 Man Utd 1-2
West Ham 16:30 Everton 1-1
Arsenal 19:00 West Brom 2-0
*Monday 10 May 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Burnley 0-2
*Tuesday 11 May 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Crystal Palace 0-0
*Wednesday 12 May 2021*
Man Utd 18:00 Leicester 1-0
Chelsea 20:15 Arsenal 1-0


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2021)

Slight changes afoot.

*WEEK 35
Friday 7 May 2021*
Leicester 20:00 Newcastle
*Saturday 8 May 2021*
Leeds 12:30 Spurs
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Crystal Palace
Man City 17:30 Chelsea
Liverpool 20:15 Southampton
*Sunday 9 May 2021*
Wolves 12:00 Brighton
Aston Villa 14:05 Man Utd
West Ham 16:30 Everton
Arsenal 19:00 West Brom
*Monday 10 May 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Burnley
*Tuesday 11 May 2021*
Man Utd 18:00 Leicester
Southampton 20:00 Crystal Palace
*Wednesday 12 May 2021*
Man Utd 18:00 Leicester
Chelsea 20:15 Arsenal

*WEEK 36
Thursday 13 May 2021*
Aston Villa 20:00 18:00 Everton
+ Man Utd 20:15 Liverpool +
*Friday 14 May 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Man City
*Saturday 15 May 2021*
Burnley 12:30 Leeds
Southampton 15:00 Fulham
Brighton 20:00 West Ham
*Sunday 16 May 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:00 Aston Villa
Spurs 14:05 Wolves
West Brom 16:30 Liverpool
Everton 19:00 Sheffield Utd


----------



## Fade and Die (May 7, 2021)

*Week 35
Friday*
Leicester 3-0 Newcastle
*Saturday* 
Leeds 1-3 Spurs
Sheffield Utd 0-2 Crystal Palace
Man City 1-0 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-0 Southampton
*Sunday* 
Wolves 1-0 Brighton
Aston Villa 1-1 Man Utd
West Ham 1-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-0 West Brom
*Monday* 
Fulham 0-2 Burnley
*Tuesday* 
Man Utd 2-1 Leicester
Southampton 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Wednesday*
Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal


*WEEK 36
Thursday*
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
Man Utd 3-1 Liverpool 
*Friday* 
Newcastle 0-3 Man City
*Saturday*
Burnley 1-2 Leeds
Southampton 1-0 Fulham
Brighton 1-3 West Ham
*Sunday*
Crystal Palace 2-2 Aston Villa
Spurs 2-0 Wolves
West Brom 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Sheffield Utd


----------



## Piece (May 7, 2021)

*WEEK 35
Friday 7 May 2021*
Leicester 20:00 Newcastle 3-1
*Saturday 8 May 2021*
Leeds 12:30 Spurs 0-2
Sheffield Utd 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Man City 17:30 Chelsea 2-0
Liverpool 20:15 Southampton 3-0
*Sunday 9 May 2021*
Wolves 12:00 Brighton 0-1
Aston Villa 14:05 Man Utd 0-2
West Ham 16:30 Everton 2-0
Arsenal 19:00 West Brom 1-0
*Monday 10 May 2021*
Fulham 20:00 Burnley 1-2
*Tuesday 11 May 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Crystal Palace 0-0
*Wednesday 12 May 2021*
Man Utd 18:00 Leicester 0-1
Chelsea 20:15 Arsenal 2-1

*WEEK 36
Thursday 13 May 2021*
Aston Villa 20:00 Everton 1-1
*Friday 14 May 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Man City 0-3
*Saturday 15 May 2021*
Burnley 12:30 Leeds 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Fulham 2-1
Brighton 20:00 West Ham 1-1
*Sunday 16 May 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:00 Aston Villa 0-1
Spurs 14:05 Wolves 2-0
West Brom 16:30 Liverpool 1-3
Everton 19:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0


----------



## Paperboy (May 7, 2021)

*WEEK 35
Friday 7 May 2021*
Leicester 2 - 0 Newcastle


----------



## Hogieefc (May 7, 2021)

Man Utd 20:15 Liverpool  2-0


----------



## Tashyboy (May 7, 2021)

Man Utd v Liverpool 1-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 7, 2021)

+ Man Utd 20:15 Liverpool + 2-1


----------



## Paperboy (May 8, 2021)

*WEEK 35*

*Saturday 8 May 2021*
Leeds 1 - 2 Spurs
Sheffield Utd 1 - 1 Crystal Palace
Man City 1 - 1 Chelsea
Liverpool 2 - 0 Southampton

*Sunday 9 May 2021*
Wolves 1 - 2 Brighton
Aston Villa 1 - 2 Man Utd
West Ham 1 - 1 Everton
Arsenal 2 - 0 West Brom

*Monday 10 May 2021*
Fulham 2 - 1 Burnley

*Tuesday 11 May 2021*
Man Utd 1 - 1 Leicester
Southampton 1 - 0 Crystal Palace

*Wednesday 12 May 2021*
Chelsea 2 - 1 Arsenal


----------



## pauljames87 (May 8, 2021)

Man united 2 Liverpool 2


----------



## Orikoru (May 12, 2021)

*WEEK 36
Thursday 13 May 2021*
Aston Villa 18:00 Everton 1-2
Man Utd 20:15 Liverpool 1-1
*Friday 14 May 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Man City 1-2
*Saturday 15 May 2021*
Burnley 12:30 Leeds 2-2
Southampton 15:00 Fulham 1-2
Brighton 20:00 West Ham 1-2
*Sunday 16 May 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Spurs 14:05 Wolves 2-1
West Brom 16:30 Liverpool 0-1
Everton 19:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1


----------



## Paperboy (May 13, 2021)

*WEEK 36
Thursday 13 May 2021*
Aston Villa 0 - 1 Everton
Man Utd 1 - 1 Liverpool

*Friday 14 May 2021*
Newcastle 1 - 3 Man City

*Saturday 15 May 2021*
Burnley 1 - 2 Leeds
Southampton 2 - 0 Fulham
Brighton 1 - 1 West Ham

*Sunday 16 May 2021*
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Aston Villa
Spurs 2 - 0 Wolves
West Brom 0  - 2 Liverpool
Everton 2 - 1 Sheffield Utd


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2021)

*WEEK 35 STANDINGS*

Here we are after week 35's games. It's condensing a little for the champion's league places...


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2021)

*WEEK 37 FIXTURES
Tuesday 18 May 2021*
Man Utd 18:00 Fulham
Southampton 18:00 Leeds
Brighton 19:00 Man City
Chelsea 20:15 Leicester
*Wednesday 19 May 2021*
Everton 18:00 Wolves
Newcastle 18:00 Sheffield Utd
Spurs 18:00 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 19:00 Arsenal
Burnley 20:15 Liverpool
West Brom 20:15 West Ham


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 13, 2021)

*WEEK 37 FIXTURES
Tuesday 18 May 2021*
Man Utd 18:00 Fulham 2-0
Southampton 18:00 Leeds 1-2
Brighton 19:00 Man City 0-3
Chelsea 20:15 Leicester 2-2
*Wednesday 19 May 2021*
Everton 18:00 Wolves 1-1
Newcastle 18:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0
Spurs 18:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Crystal Palace 19:00 Arsenal 0-3
Burnley 20:15 Liverpool 0-2
West Brom 20:15 West Ham 0-1


----------



## Fade and Die (May 14, 2021)

*Tuesday* 
Man Utd v Fulham 2-1
Southampton v Leeds 1-1
Brighton v Man City 0-2
Chelsea v Leicester 2-1
*Wednesday* 
Everton v Wolves 1-1
Newcastle v Sheffield Utd 3-0
Tottenham v Aston Villa 1-1
Crystal Palace v Arsenal 0-2
Burnley v Liverpool 1-1
West Brom v West Ham 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2021)

*Tuesday 18 May 2021*
Man Utd 18:00 Fulham 2-0
Southampton 18:00 Leeds 1-3
Brighton 19:00 Man City 0-3
Chelsea 20:15 Leicester 1-1
*Wednesday 19 May 2021*
Everton 18:00 Wolves 1-0
Newcastle 18:00 Sheffield Utd 1-0
Spurs 18:00 Aston Villa 2-0
Crystal Palace 19:00 Arsenal 1-2
Burnley 20:15 Liverpool 0-2
West Brom 20:15 West Ham 1-2


----------



## pauljames87 (May 17, 2021)

]WEEK 37 FIXTURES
Tuesday 18 May 2021[/B]
Man Utd 18:00 Fulham 2-0
Southampton 18:00 Leeds 1-2
Brighton 19:00 Man City 0-2
Chelsea 20:15 Leicester 2-1
*Wednesday 19 May 2021*
Everton 18:00 Wolves 0-0
Newcastle 18:00 Sheffield Utd 2-1
Spurs 18:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Crystal Palace 19:00 Arsenal 1-2
Burnley 20:15 Liverpool 1-2
West Brom 20:15 West Ham 0-2


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 17, 2021)

Tuesday 18 May 2021
Man Utd 18:00 Fulham 4-1
Southampton 18:00 Leeds 1-2
Brighton 19:00 Man City 0-3
Chelsea 20:15 Leicester 1-2

Wednesday 19 May 2021
Everton 18:00 Wolves 1-2
Newcastle 18:00 Sheffield Utd 2-0
Spurs 18:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Crystal Palace 19:00 Arsenal 1-0
Burnley 20:15 Liverpool 0-3
West Brom 20:15 West Ham 2-2


----------



## Tashyboy (May 17, 2021)

WEEK 37 FIXTURES
Tuesday 18 May 2021
Man Utd 18:00 Fulham. 3-1
Southampton 18:00 Leeds1-2
Brighton 19:00 Man City1-2
Chelsea 20:15 Leicester1-1
Wednesday 19 May 2021
Everton 18:00 Wolves2-1
Newcastle 18:00 Sheffield Utd2-1
Spurs 18:00 Aston Villa2-0
Crystal Palace 19:00 Arsenal1-2
Burnley 20:15 Liverpool0-3
West Brom 20:15 West Ham1-2


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 17, 2021)

*WEEK 37 FIXTURES
Tuesday 18 May 2021*
Man Utd 18:00 Fulham 2-0
Southampton 18:00 Leeds  0-2
Brighton 19:00 Man City 1-1
Chelsea 20:15 Leicester 2-2
*Wednesday 19 May 2021*
Everton 18:00 Wolves 1-0
Newcastle 18:00 Sheffield Utd 0-0
Spurs 18:00 Aston Villa 2-0
Crystal Palace 19:00 Arsenal 0-2
Burnley 20:15 Liverpool 1-3
West Brom 20:15 West Ham 2-2


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2021)

*WEEK 36 STANDINGS*

Wow, I made a real arse of this week.



Would take an epic bottlejob for Paperboy to lose it from here. Even if he gave up now it would take two unbelievable weeks from someone else to catch him.


----------



## Paperboy (May 18, 2021)

Tuesday 18 May 2021
Man Utd 2 - 1 Fulham
Southampton 1 - 2 Leeds


----------



## Paperboy (May 18, 2021)

*WEEK 37 FIXTURES
Tuesday 18 May 2021*
Brighton 1 - 3 Man City
Chelsea 1 - 1 Leicester

*Wednesday 19 May 2021*
Everton 1 - 1 Wolves
Newcastle 2 - 0 Sheffield Utd
Spurs 2 - 0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 Arsenal
Burnley 1 - 3 Liverpool
West Brom 1 - 2 West Ham


----------



## Piece (May 18, 2021)

*Wednesday 19 May 2021*
Everton 18:00 Wolves 1-1
Newcastle 18:00 Sheffield Utd 0-2
Spurs 18:00 Aston Villa 3-1
Crystal Palace 19:00 Arsenal 0-1
Burnley 20:15 Liverpool 1-2
West Brom 20:15 West Ham 0-1


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2021)

*Week 37 Standings*

The race for 2nd is going right to the wire! 





*WEEK 38 FIXTURES
Sunday 23 May 2021*
Arsenal 16:00 Brighton
Aston Villa 16:00 Chelsea
Fulham 16:00 Newcastle
Leeds 16:00 West Brom
Leicester 16:00 Spurs
Liverpool 16:00 Crystal Palace
Man City 16:00 Everton
Sheffield Utd 16:00 Burnley
West Ham 16:00 Southampton
Wolves 16:00 Man Utd


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 19, 2021)

*WEEK 38 FIXTURES
Sunday 23 May 2021*
Arsenal 16:00 Brighton 3-0
Aston Villa 16:00 Chelsea 2-2
Fulham 16:00 Newcastle 1-2
Leeds 16:00 West Brom 4-2
Leicester 16:00 Spurs 3-2
Liverpool 16:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Man City 16:00 Everton 4-1
Sheffield Utd 16:00 Burnley 0-0
West Ham 16:00 Southampton 3-1
Wolves 16:00 Man Utd 2-4


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 20, 2021)

Sunday 23 May 2021
Arsenal 16:00 Brighton 2-0
Aston Villa 16:00 Chelsea 2-2
Fulham 16:00 Newcastle 1-0
Leeds 16:00 West Brom 4-0
Leicester 16:00 Spurs 2-1
Liverpool 16:00 Crystal Palace 3-0
Man City 16:00 Everton 1-2
Sheffield Utd 16:00 Burnley 1-2
West Ham 16:00 Southampton 1-1
Wolves 16:00 Man Utd 0-2


----------



## Tashyboy (May 20, 2021)

WEEK 38 FIXTURES
Sunday 23 May 2021
Arsenal 16:00 Brighton 2-1
Aston Villa 16:00 Chelsea1-2
Fulham 16:00 Newcastle1-1
Leeds 16:00 West Brom3-1
Leicester 16:00 Spurs2-1
Liverpool 16:00 Crystal Palace3-1
Man City 16:00 Everton2-2
Sheffield Utd 16:00 Burnley1-2
West Ham 16:00 Southampton2-1
Wolves 16:00 Man Utd2-1


----------



## pauljames87 (May 20, 2021)

Sunday 23 May 2021
Arsenal 16:00 Brighton 1-1
Aston Villa 16:00 Chelsea 1-2
Fulham 16:00 Newcastle 1-1
Leeds 16:00 West Brom 2-1
Leicester 16:00 Spurs 2-1
Liverpool 16:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Man City 16:00 Everton 3-1
Sheffield Utd 16:00 Burnley 1-2
West Ham 16:00 Southampton 2-0
Wolves 16:00 Man Utd 0-2


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 20, 2021)

*WEEK 38 FIXTURES
Sunday 23 May 2021*
Arsenal 16:00 Brighton 1-2
Aston Villa 16:00 Chelsea 0-2
Fulham 16:00 Newcastle 2-2
Leeds 16:00 West Brom 2-0
Leicester 16:00 Spurs 2-1
Liverpool 16:00 Crystal Palace 4-0
Man City 16:00 Everton 1-1
Sheffield Utd 16:00 Burnley 0-1
West Ham 16:00 Southampton 2-0
Wolves 16:00 Man Utd 0-2


----------



## Hogieefc (May 20, 2021)

*WEEK 38 FIXTURES
Sunday 23 May 2021*
Arsenal 16:00 Brighton  2-0
Aston Villa 16:00 Chelsea  2-2
Fulham 16:00 Newcastle  2-1
Leeds 16:00 West Brom  2-0
Leicester 16:00 Spurs  2-1
Liverpool 16:00 Crystal Palace  3-0
Man City 16:00 Everton  1-2
Sheffield Utd 16:00 Burnley  1-1
West Ham 16:00 Southampton  2-0
Wolves 16:00 Man Utd 1-1


----------



## Fade and Die (May 20, 2021)

*Sunday* 
Arsenal v Brighton 2-0
Aston Villa v Chelsea 1-2
Fulham v Newcastle 1-1
Leeds v West Brom 2-0
Leicester v Spurs 2-1
Liverpool v Crystal Palace 3-1
Man City v Everton 1-0
Sheffield Utd v Burnley 2-0
West Ham v Southampton 2-1
Wolves v Man Utd 0-2


----------



## Piece (May 20, 2021)

*Sunday*
Arsenal v Brighton 2-1
Aston Villa v Chelsea 0-1
Fulham v Newcastle 1-1
Leeds v West Brom 3-0
Leicester v Spurs 2-0
Liverpool v Crystal Palace 4-1
Man City v Everton 2-0
Sheffield Utd v Burnley 1-2
West Ham v Southampton 1-0
Wolves v Man Utd 0-2


----------



## Orikoru (May 21, 2021)

*Sunday 23 May 2021*
Arsenal 16:00 Brighton 2-1
Aston Villa 16:00 Chelsea 1-2
Fulham 16:00 Newcastle 1-1
Leeds 16:00 West Brom 2-1
Leicester 16:00 Spurs 2-0
Liverpool 16:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
Man City 16:00 Everton 2-1
Sheffield Utd 16:00 Burnley 0-1
West Ham 16:00 Southampton 2-1
Wolves 16:00 Man Utd 0-2


----------



## Paperboy (May 22, 2021)

*Sunday 23 May 2021*
Arsenal 2 - 1 Brighton 
Aston Villa 1 - 0 Chelsea 
Fulham 2 - 1 Newcastle 
Leeds 2 - 0 West Brom 
Leicester 2 - 0 Spurs 
Liverpool 3 - 0 Crystal Palace 
Man City 3 - 0 Everton
Sheffield Utd 1 - 1 Burnley
West Ham 3 - 2 Southampton
Wolves 1 - 2 Man Utd


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2021)

*FINAL STANDINGS*





Congratulations to @Paperboy for winning in style - including the joint best score on the final day - and it was not close, let's face it. 
History repeats itself for me, just like last season I've snatched 2nd place despite never being in the title race whatsoever.
@pauljames87 clings onto a podium finish in 3rd. 
@ColchesterFC with that final Champion's League spot. 

Thanks everyone for taking part and I'll hopefully see you playing again in August.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*FINAL STANDINGS*

View attachment 36739



Congratulations to @Paperboy for winning in style - including the joint best score on the final day - and it was not close, let's face it.
History repeats itself for me, just like last season I've snatched 2nd place despite never being in the title race whatsoever.
@pauljames87 clings onto a podium finish in 3rd.
@ColchesterFC with that final Champion's League spot.

Thanks everyone for taking part and I'll hopefully see you playing again in August.
		
Click to expand...

The organiser sneaks second on last day? Fix lol 🤪


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*FINAL STANDINGS*

View attachment 36739



Congratulations to @Paperboy for winning in style - including the joint best score on the final day - and it was not close, let's face it.
History repeats itself for me, just like last season I've snatched 2nd place despite never being in the title race whatsoever.
@pauljames87 clings onto a podium finish in 3rd.
@ColchesterFC with that final Champion's League spot.

Thanks everyone for taking part and I'll hopefully see you playing again in August.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for all your efforts. Really appreciatted.


----------



## Piece (May 24, 2021)

Great job again Orikoru! Congrats to PaperBoy - Man City of the prediction league!


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 24, 2021)

Thanks for all your effort mate ,it makes it a bit of fun 👍👍👍


----------



## Tashyboy (May 24, 2021)

Piece said:



			Great job again Orikoru! Congrats to PaperBoy - Man City of the prediction league!
		
Click to expand...

😳 he bought it. 😁

Those 13 missed games cost me runners up ☹️

Cherrs Ori me man


----------



## Paperboy (May 24, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			😳 he bought it. 😁

Those 13 missed games cost me runners up ☹️

Cherrs Ori me man
		
Click to expand...

The four missed games cost me ......

Cheers @Orikoru for the hard work


----------



## Tashyboy (May 25, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			The four missed games cost me ......

Cheers @Orikoru for the hard work 

Click to expand...

😂😂👍


----------



## Piece (May 25, 2021)

Chaps. Any appetite for a Euro predictions league? I’m happy to run it. Will be slightly different scoring to Ori’s. E.g 5pt for exact score, points for result, points for getting right team score even if result prediction was wrong, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			Chaps. Any appetite for a Euro predictions league? I’m happy to run it. Will be slightly different scoring to Ori’s. E.g 5pt for exact score, points for result, points for getting right team score even if result prediction was wrong, etc.
		
Click to expand...

Yes please.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 25, 2021)

Put Tash down as well.


----------



## Orikoru (May 26, 2021)

Piece said:



			Chaps. Any appetite for a Euro predictions league? I’m happy to run it. Will be slightly different scoring to Ori’s. E.g 5pt for exact score, points for result, points for getting right team score even if result prediction was wrong, etc.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, I'd join in. 👍🏻


----------

